# Anyone Pregnant at 38 with their first?



## Jenny Bean

I am 7 weeks tomorrow and I am so very causiously pregnant.
I am obviously expecting my first and I just got married less than two months ago.

All of my dreams are finally coming true, but...
I am so worried about mc and everything else that could go wrong.

The internet is the devil, lol....

Anybody in the same boat as me and feeling like they are going off their rocker like me, lol


----------



## lola33

Hi !
Well I'm 35 and 5 weeks pregnant.. 
I'm worried as well, but I really try to be confident and enjoy the most of it. 
How long did it take for you? It was a 10 months long TTC for me.
I just did a blood test, everything seems fine..
Don't google too much ;)


----------



## Jenny Bean

I don't wanna jinx anything by saying thing but to our suprise we ended up concieving on our second month.

I think that is why I am so paro about this, we expected at least a year with all the stats out there.

I am doing my best to relax and enjoy but it sooooo hard not knowing what is going on inside there...This is all I ever really wanted, it too me forever to find the "one" and finally this dream is coming true for me also.


----------



## hlynne

I will be 38 when we have this baby, Lord willing. It is also our first. I had a miscarriage 15 months ago at 8 weeks. I didn't ever see the doctor before that time because I was in the military and they don't see you until 12 weeks. Anyway, I didn't have the pregnancy symptoms that I do now. So that makes me think that things are going well. I also had a scan at 6w2d and the heartbeat was 125 bpm. I also had another miscarriage at 5 weeks and one chemical. Before I had the chemical, I had a D&C because my uterus was basically a mess. I believe that I got polyps due to not having a D&C after the first miscarriage. 

Anyway, I am very hopeful this time and try not to stress out. 

All I can say is try not to stress. You will probably go on and have a beautiful baby. 

I am just praying for a healthy baby without any issues with DS or anything else. It's hard not to stress about that. The internet is the devil :growlmad:


----------



## lola33

Hi girls!
Well yes the internet is bad for that. Even babyandbump actually, when you see all the women that got MC.. I also worried it won't stay sticky, but like I said I try to stay positive.
I do have symptoms too, and blood results went way higher yesterday. I'll have my 1st ultrasound in 15 days. What about you?


----------



## Jenny Bean

All I have had so far is the routine blood work and my HCG levels checked when I was first pregnant. I requested the HCG test because I had a very early mc 3 years ago.

I do not go back to see the doctor for 3 more weeks, I will be 10 weeks at that point... I hope he does some sort of scan at that point but I am not sure.

I would like to hear a heart beat for some reasurance as I am sure you can imagine.

As far as symptoms, I have minor ms throught the day and very minor. I also have tender bb that come and go. So the lack of symptoms worry me as well. Also I have been getting a lot of headaches this week which is troublesome.

I waited so long for this point in my life so I am hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi all, I am almost 5 weeks pregnant and 37. I have been nauseous, and my BBs are sore. Also I feel all these little twinges and weird things in my stomach...which from the internet is normal. But everytime I go to the bathroom I'm paranoid for spotting...I was with my first 2 also. Being pregnant is so stressful...but I'm trying to relax and enjoy : )


----------



## Jenny Bean

Cornfieldland said:


> Hi all, I am almost 5 weeks pregnant and 37. I have been nauseous, and my BBs are sore. Also I feel all these little twinges and weird things in my stomach...which from the internet is normal. But everytime I go to the bathroom I'm paranoid for spotting...I was with my first 2 also. Being pregnant is so stressful...but I'm trying to relax and enjoy : )

Everytime I go to the washroom and there is nothing there I do a private happy dance, lol, sad I know.

I actually welcome the nausea, which I actually don't have much of :-(

I look for any signs of reassurance at this point.


----------



## lola33

I don't have much nausea. I'm sure you're fine ;)


----------



## Missyann

I'm 37 years old and I could have my baby any day now. It's been a smooth pregnancy. I understand your concerns because of age, but it can still be a completely normal pregnancy. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Missyann said:


> I'm 37 years old and I could have my baby any day now. It's been a smooth pregnancy. I understand your concerns because of age, but it can still be a completely normal pregnancy. Good luck, ladies!

Thank you for the reassurance : ) hope you have a smooth delivery. The last time I was pregnant was 12 yrs ago! I'm 5 weeks at 37 with #3 but it's my husbands first and he is thrilled : )

What do you lady's think of genetic testing? I'm concerned of the risk and also don't want to stress out.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Cornfieldland said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> I'm 37 years old and I could have my baby any day now. It's been a smooth pregnancy. I understand your concerns because of age, but it can still be a completely normal pregnancy. Good luck, ladies!
> 
> Thank you for the reassurance : ) hope you have a smooth delivery. The last time I was pregnant was 12 yrs ago! I'm 5 weeks at 37 with #3 but it's my husbands first and he is thrilled : )
> 
> What do you lady's think of genetic testing? I'm concerned of the risk and also don't want to stress out.Click to expand...

Thanks Missyann, that is very reassuring. Is this your first?

And yes, I have thought about genetic testing. I am going to do the blood test, not the amnio. I would have done it regardless to my age though. I know its not perfect but at least you have an idea maybe if further testing is required.


----------



## lam_76

I was 37 when i got pregnant, i am now 38 and have a happy and healthy 10 month old! I chose not to have any tests other than the routine ones. I worried the whole time i was pregnant that something would go wrong but thankfully everything was fine! Its hard not to worry, and now he's here i still worry, i think its just part of being a parent!


----------



## Scout

I was 46 when I had my first (and only) baby. I didn't think I could have kids and then to my surprise, I fell pregnant (altho I thought the symptoms and missed period were due to menopause LOL) I was worried too, especially since my age gave me a very high risk ratio for trisomies 13 and 18 (1:11 based on age alone) I had the materniT21 blood test and things came back clear. At that point, I started to relax a bit and enjoy my pregnancy. My water broke at 35w1d and I had her the next day. She was perfectly healthy. She didn't need nicu or anything special. She's now almost 18 months and the best thing that's ever happened to me.
I wish you ladies all the best. I'm not about to tell you not to worry, bc it's all part of this wonderful journey, but I do hope you can manage to enjoy this time as well.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Scout said:



> I was 46 when I had my first (and only) baby. I didn't think I could have kids and then to my surprise, I fell pregnant (altho I thought the symptoms and missed period were due to menopause LOL) I was worried too, especially since my age gave me a very high risk ratio for trisomies 13 and 18 (1:11 based on age alone) I had the materniT21 blood test and things came back clear. At that point, I started to relax a bit and enjoy my pregnancy. My water broke at 35w1d and I had her the next day. She was perfectly healthy. She didn't need nicu or anything special. She's now almost 18 months and the best thing that's ever happened to me.
> I wish you ladies all the best. I'm not about to tell you not to worry, bc it's all part of this wonderful journey, but I do hope you can manage to enjoy this time as well.

Wow, congrats to you 
That is so encouraging...Thanks so much all of you for your stories.
I guess after my first scan maybe I will relax more, however, that probably won't be until week 12 :-(

I have to try and not read horror stories on the internet or just general chatter, lol.

My new worry is facial cleansers and moisturizers, lol...
Uggg will this worry ever end lol


----------



## ChocolateC

Hi, sorry to be late to reply but I just saw your post... I was 36 when I had my first and let me say it was the easiest pregnancy AND delivery I could imagine. No morning sickness, no diabetes, no issues at all... we got the triple-screen test for the 3 trisomies and it was clear. That was really important to us. Of course problems happen, but you could probably get pregnant again--reaching age 40 isn't like dropping off a cliff.
I went to a prenatal education class where the instructor talked about how "older" mothers often have tough deliveries, blah blah blah. I was honestly worried. But then all I had was a 2 hour 42 minute delivery, no medication at all, no tearing/no stitches... I actually found childbirth very empowering, and loved being pregnant. My baby is a healthy, beautiful girl, delivered at term. 
But... it took us a long time to conceive because hubby had some fertility issues so we needed IVF. 
I would be very happy to get pregnant again and have another kid. Realistically, I'll probably be 38 or 39 before that happens. 
Older moms rock. And there are more of us than people think! I have lots of friends who only started their families in the mid-30s. 
Please don't worry too much but enjoy being pregnant. Live it up, show off that bump and take pics of your belly to laugh at later. :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

ChocolateC said:


> Hi, sorry to be late to reply but I just saw your post... I was 36 when I had my first and let me say it was the easiest pregnancy AND delivery I could imagine. No morning sickness, no diabetes, no issues at all... we got the triple-screen test for the 3 trisomies and it was clear. That was really important to us. Of course problems happen, but you could probably get pregnant again--reaching age 40 isn't like dropping off a cliff.
> I went to a prenatal education class where the instructor talked about how "older" mothers often have tough deliveries, blah blah blah. I was honestly worried. But then all I had was a 2 hour 42 minute delivery, no medication at all, no tearing/no stitches... I actually found childbirth very empowering, and loved being pregnant. My baby is a healthy, beautiful girl, delivered at term.
> But... it took us a long time to conceive because hubby had some fertility issues so we needed IVF.
> I would be very happy to get pregnant again and have another kid. Realistically, I'll probably be 38 or 39 before that happens.
> Older moms rock. And there are more of us than people think! I have lots of friends who only started their families in the mid-30s.
> Please don't worry too much but enjoy being pregnant. Live it up, show off that bump and take pics of your belly to laugh at later. :)

Thank you so much I love all these positive stories.
I am so worried everyday, I am only 8 weeks and I see my doctor in another TWO weeks uggg...I don't even know if he is going to do a scan at that point! The waiting is the worse.

I do have a question for all you older moms out there. I initially got my blood work done at a walk in clinic and the doctor on call there recommened me to take extra folic acid, I am not talking the extra that pregnant woman are required, but 4-5 times higher than the regular dose. She was basing this strickly on my age and not on any other health issues etc.

I started to take the extra but then read some articles saying that high amounts of folic acid could actually cause more problems...uggg, so I stopped for now. 

But I was just wondering if anyone else was told to do the same?

Thanks!


----------



## lola33

My doctor said folic acid was very important, before and during pregnancy. I took some starting 3 months before.
Don't worry, you'll see your doctor soon! I see mine next week for the 1st ultrasound.
Let's talk! do you have nausea, fatigue? and what about the bump? are you starting to show?

I'm 7 weeks monday. I'm a little tired, but not all day, and I need to eat all the time LOL, otherwise I feel sick.. Even at night ! I had to get up and eat an apple...


----------



## tulip1975

Hi there! I know those first weeks are nerve wracking before you get a scan and heartbeat. I was 38 when I got pregnant, and I just turned 39. I had a SCH early on, so my doc put me on exercise/sex restrictions for a few weeks until the hematoma disappeared from my scan. Otherwise, so I have had an uneventful pregnancy. I'm 19 weeks today and am on the normal appointment schedule. I had the Harmony blood test at 10 weeks and an AFP blood test at 16 weeks. 

I didn't experienced the folic acid thing with my doc. He just told me to take regular prenatals until 13 weeks.


----------



## Leilani

Jenny Bean said:


> Thank you so much I love all these positive stories.
> I am so worried everyday, I am only 8 weeks and I see my doctor in another TWO weeks uggg...I don't even know if he is going to do a scan at that point! The waiting is the worse.
> 
> I do have a question for all you older moms out there. I initially got my blood work done at a walk in clinic and the doctor on call there recommened me to take extra folic acid, I am not talking the extra that pregnant woman are required, but 4-5 times higher than the regular dose. She was basing this strickly on my age and not on any other health issues etc.
> 
> I started to take the extra but then read some articles saying that high amounts of folic acid could actually cause more problems...uggg, so I stopped for now.
> 
> But I was just wondering if anyone else was told to do the same?
> 
> Thanks!

I hope you are taking some folic acid, even if not the higher dose, taking nothing is the least desirable option, do not wait, after about 10-12 weeks you have missed the chance for it to help.

I am on the higher dose, 5mg rather than 400mu (or whatever it's called), and would rather take that risk, than risk some kind of neural tube defect, which I have witnessed with devastating consequences.


----------



## lola33

I guess prenatals have folic acid


----------



## tulip1975

I think most prenatals have 800mcg of folic acid, which is plenty. A lot of our food products are now enriched with folic acid as well.


----------



## Jenny Bean

lola33
I have a bit of quesyness throughout the day no vomiting...boob soreness comes and goes and is mostly there at night. A bit tired but I am tired usually, lol.

Leilani, 
I am taking a prenatal with folic in it so that why I was curious if anyone else was told to take more...


Anyone have a scan yet...I am still waiting and hopefully I will get one at 12 weeks or maybe 10? I am so anxious to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi there, 

I just turned 39 last week, and my DH will be 40 this week. We look at each other and say, What are we going to do with a baby? It took so much to get and stay pregnant, we didn't dream beyond that. Love it, I say. Same things we do now, except with more stuff. 

I think the timing of scans depends on where you are. In the states they seem to do one earlier (I had one at a confirmation visit at 7 weeks) and from what I've read on here in the UK they won't do a scan, or even see you, until 12 weeks. 

This is an IVF baby for me, so I had lots of peeks early on. I have a pic of cells on a microscope slide even! But haven't looked under the hood since week 9 and i am going bonkers wanting to check in there! I think it will be easier in a couple weeks when I can feel movement. 

No one was concerned about folic acid for me, just to take the regular amounts in prenatals and try to eat a variety of foods. I started drinking some orange juice but have fallen off that. I may be the only one worried about getting enough iron since I get sick if I take supplements containing it. 

I had one of the genetic test panels done around week 12. They also do a gender check by blood, so now my OB and her staff know but I don't. I'm hoping to stay team yellow, we will see if that changes. Last night I had my second dream of my baby girl though. We talk while she is fully dressed inside me. She wanted to go home so of course I am freaking out about what that may mean. Tricky brains keeping us on edge. 

Hope you are all doing well. It is nice to see some other first time mamas here who won't be the youngest in the car pool line.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Letsgo,

Aww thats so cute, I think she wants to come home to you, outside of you, lol.

I haven't had really any dreams yet but I think its a girl, lol.

You seem to be well into your pregnacny so thats great 

Its so worrisome early on but I am sure it doesn't get easier as time passes.

Do all of you have lots of symptoms, I don't really have many so of course that makes me nervous.


----------



## lola33

Jenny, my 1st ultrasound is Tuesday at 8 weeks. Can't wait ! and no I don't have lots of symptoms, but doctor told me it was nothing to be worried about. I just have sore boobs, I'm a little tired, and I eat more for sure, but that's it, no nausea so far !


----------



## Monzter79

Sorry for the late response! I wanted to jump in. Congrats to all of you newly pregnant! 

I'm 35 and pregnant with my first. Currently in my 27th week. 

The first trimester was definitely a time of extra concern! Unfortunately, there are a lot of losses. You see it all over the internet. Googling anything about advanced maternal age and/or the first trimester brings up pages and pages of alarming stats and painful personal experiences. 

I find that being older sort of lends itself to a different perspective and maybe more serious outlook on life in general. I would not have experienced the same concerns that I have now about pregnancy and motherhood, when I was younger. Speaking for myself of course!

I was sort of sad to have the realization that life experience has swept away a bit of my optimism. (or, maybe I have a clearer sense of priority-IDK) I didn't really feel like I could get carried away with the excitement of having my first baby, with such an acute grasp on the seriousness of everything. (existential EVERYTHING-everything.) I felt kinda ripped off by that. LOL! Although, it has gotten better as the pregnancy progresses normally and my baby has a better and better shot to survive AND thrive. 

I vacillate between joy, excitement, doubts, fears- you name it! Sprinkle in some crazy hormones, and it's really quite a trip. ;-) And it's normal.

People don't often turn to the internet to bear their uneventful stories and experiences. IF they did, you'd probably find a lot more stories about older moms with completely boring pregnancies -birthing normal/healthy babies- than anything else. 

I hope that helps to quell SOME of your concerns. I won't even suggest you stay away from "the google".... because, you wont. LOL! I don't!

Congrats to you and the others here! Sending you guys ALL the sticky dust in the world!!!!!! You have every reason to have just as much faith in having healthy and beautiful babies- as anyone else! <3


----------



## Letsgo

Monzter, that is super sweet! You are so right about not hearing the boring stories. It is like when you talk to your friends about their boyfriends and only hear the bad parts because who wants to share/ hear a big pile of mush? Maybe after birth we should fill the internet with stories of our super boring terms to try to balance it out. 

As for symptoms, I had so few I was preparing myself for failure. Just a little queasiness in the evenings and being tired. Nearly always tired. And some heartburn/ little burps, but I've always had some reflux. No cravings, just sometimes specific things I didn't wasn't (usually whatever was for dinner :( ). Some nasal/ breathing issues and nosebleeds -- nothing I would put together as equalling pregnant. My breasts started to ache a bit, then all the blue veins in them slowed down for a while. The bump started to kick in around weeks 12/13 --about when I started to pick up a few pounds--and is very noticeable now at week 17 if I wear a maternity top versus just looser clothes. I am up a little over a cup size now (and 8 pounds) but the girls can't keep pace with the bump. I didn't expect to need new bras so soon. 

Hope every one is doing well. I am celebrating sleeping for 7 hours in a row! That hasn't happened in ages. I'm usually up for hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks so much Monzter,

That does help me out a lot, lol.
Its so funny how we fixate on the negative and not the positives, lol
Like right now I am stressed because I barely have any symptoms, if any, stressed because I haven't really gained any weight and only have noticed the annoying bloating, lol.

I am focusing on what COULD go wrong rather than what COULD go right.

I have had no reason to suspect anything has gone wrong with this pregnancy just my on head...

I am going to try and look on the bright side until there is reason not to 

Thanks all so much these stories have been very helpful!

:hugs:


----------



## Missyann

When I googled some of the things that were of concern to an older pregnant woman, it helped me to see the percentage rather than the ratio. Particularly when they say your chance of a chromosomal abnormality doubles (or whatever the number is). Doubling 0.25% is still a ridiculously small chance and that made me feel a lot better about the healthy development of my boy (who is due today...hurry up little man, mama is getting impatient).

Good luck as the weeks tick by.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow...
I am so happy for this thread, everyone is making me feel so much better 

I love hearing the stats you posted Letsgo. Thanks for that.

I think it is very important for older mothers to support each other.

I hope I will be able to post an ultrasound pic in a few weeks!

I haven't really had any other confirmation of pregnancy other than my blood work at 4 ish weeks...uggg.

I have been getting some headaches though which are concerning me. I know they are a pregnancy symptom and I am prone to headaches anyways but I am still nervous about it...I know you can take Tylenol but I try to avoid it anyways. I am going on almost 24 hours of one headache now :-( I did take one extra strength Tylenol at 1 am this morning and was able to sleep for a bit but it came back :-(

I am going to try to find some peppermint oil and see if that helps.


----------



## Letsgo

Hope you find some relief soon, hun. Tons of water and eating something every 2-3 hours during the day helped me get headaches under control somewhat, but I still couldn't avoid sinus pressure problems with crazy weather swings. I took Tylenol more often than I was happy with.


----------



## lola33

I get headaches too :/ I noticed I get them when I don't eat snacks or enough water like Let'sgo said. I do take a Tylenol if it doesn't pass.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Okay good I will try that!

I have my second prenatal appointment with my family doctor this week, Thursday. I will be 10 weeks.

I am hoping if he doesn't do an ultrasound he will at least try to find a heart beat.

I am so anxious to hear or see something but at the same time I am sooo scare about NOT seeing or hearing something you know!

Please Please let this little beany be growing healthy inside me.
I don't really feel pregnant. I have minor at best symptoms, very slight bb tenderness which seems to be fading, minor queeziness which also is pretty much non-existant now :-(

Ugggg, when does this get easier lol


----------



## lola33

well, that's the easier ! lol You don't feel horrible, I guess that's good.
I have exactly the same feelings as you do. Boobs are less sore, I don't feel pregnant as well, I'm just tired.
I have my fist US tomorrow yay

don't worry and enjoy !


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congrats 
I will be awaiting your post to let us know how it goes, lol
Thats super exciting, you nervous or just anxious?


----------



## lola33

kinda both ! I want to know if the baby is fine and if the fibroid is not growing too... I read it happens often. I also saw that the bump is bigger with fibroid, but mine is outside of the uterus, and not inside, so I have no idea. I do have a little bump, but might be bloat, lol.

What about you? any bump?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Just bloating....but that seems to have calmed down a bit, I think anyways. 

My weight has stabilized also, I think, which is good but worrysome in a way.

I know I won't feel better until a scan or hearing the heartbeat or something soon....good luck today. :hugs:


----------



## lola33

well, everything is good. I got a heartbeat and due date is 07/06/2015. Fibroid got a little bigger. I'll talk with my doctor Monday, but seems like all is fine !


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yay congrats!
I am sooo happy for you!
That must give you some good piece of mind.
Did it take long to find the heart beat?


----------



## lola33

no he found it very fast. that's the problem, the whole thing lasted 5 minutes.. measuring + heartbeat and byebye. I feel like I missed the "magic moment" and I'll change the Us doctor for next time.
I gyn doesn't have the machine.
But it's fast, you can see the little bean, it's kinda nice. Now I keep on looking at the picture !
Yours is very soon now !


----------



## Cornfieldland

lola33 said:


> no he found it very fast. that's the problem, the whole thing lasted 5 minutes.. measuring + heartbeat and byebye. I feel like I missed the "magic moment" and I'll change the Us doctor for next time.
> I gyn doesn't have the machine.
> But it's fast, you can see the little bean, it's kinda nice. Now I keep on looking at the picture !
> 
> Yours is very soon now !

Hello! My scan is next week Friday and I'll be 8 weeks 5 days. Scared and excited!! Just wondering if you saw it move or anything since I'll be about as far a long as you were at your scan?


----------



## lola33

hi Cornfieldland ! No I didn't see it move at all. It was just a little bean . But like I said the doctor wasn't very nice, so if you're lucky, maybe yours will show you the heart flickering? 
Even if it was fast, it's pretty nice to see him/her for the 1st time !


----------



## Jenny Bean

Lola33,

I don't know if my doctor will do anything tomorrow...I am hoping for something but afraid at the same time.

Do you have any symptoms or a bump yet?

I feel like all of my minor symptoms are gone and my bloat bump is going too :-(

I can't help but worry what is going on in there. I want this little beany so much....


----------



## lola33

Symptoms are fading too. I feel less tired, less nauseous and boobs are less killing me. I guess it's good, lol!
Not much of a bump, I can't button my pants anymore, that's all.
Don't worry! You can also talk about it to your doctor, and he'll check if everything is fine !
let me know after your apt !


----------



## Jenny Bean

I will, I hope I have something happy to report! :wacko:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Nothing to report today :-(

I have to play the waiting game for a few more weeks ugggg


----------



## Leilani

Oh no, I was hoping for a great report from your Dr's visit, how frustrating.

Is a private scan a possibility, or a consultation with a private Obstetrician?

I'm keeping everything crossed for you Jenny, as we have the same due date!


----------



## lola33

oh no ! So what did your doctor do? you just talked about the pregnancy?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks everyone,

My doctor just weighed me and took my blood pressure.

He said he will refer me to an OB within the next few weeks or so and gave me a scan req and blood req.

I can do the scan between 11 and 13 +6 days.
So I have things in the works just no "hard" proof of this pregnancy yet, lol.

I think I will schedule the scan for about 12 weeks just in case I am off my date by a bit.

He said if you do this NT scan too early you won't be able to see what you need to see....so only two more so weeks ahhhh


----------



## lola33

yeah in some countries they scan around 12 weeks. Here in france, you get a 1st scan around week 8, to date the pregnancy, then around 12 weeks to actually declare it and make it official. My doctor said we'll do tests around this time too to see about down syndrome and all.
well we just have to be patient now !


----------



## Leilani

I've booked my NT for 12w4d, the foetus needs to be at least 45mm for them to be able to do the measurements. If you go too early, you just have to go back a few days later (yay - 2 scans!!)


----------



## Jenny Bean

I booked my scan for December 15....a LONG time to wait lol

They said to book the scan between 11 and 14 weeks so according to my LMP I will be 12.4. I didn't want to book it right at the 11 week or so mark in case my dates are off because I would have to go in again.

So here we wait, lol...

I don't really have reason for concern, however Mr. Google can be evil at times lol


----------



## lola33

I had my scan at 8 weeks and got a heartbeat and they could measure and all. I guess it depends !
Well dec 15th is like in 2 weeks ! 
Did you tell anyone you were pregnant? I didn't.. we will announce at christmas!


----------



## Jenny Bean

I told family...well my husband did, lol he is not a good secret keeper!

I told a few friends, one from work in case I have to take some time off for appointments.


----------



## Leilani

lola33 said:


> I had my scan at 8 weeks and got a heartbeat and they could measure and all. I guess it depends !
> Well dec 15th is like in 2 weeks !
> Did you tell anyone you were pregnant? I didn't.. we will announce at christmas!

Of course they can measure from as soon as there is something there, my first scan at 5w5d was spot on for size. For the NT scan they need to measure the nuchal fold, and check it is in the normal range, which is less than 2.5-3mm, so that is why the foetus needs to be a certain size as its all relative, so the dates for the scan are very specific and/or NT scans outside of this window can't be relied upon


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well I don't have my scan until Dec 15, so a bit more waiting to do...

How is everyone else?


----------



## lola33

yeah.. 13 days to wait !
I'm good here. Still not much symptoms, just tired and hungry. I have headaches too..I have my 1st trimester scan on dec 22 + blood test for down syndrome. 3 more weeks and I'll be done with 1 trimester !
how ar you feeling?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yay, that is good news!

I am feeling great actually, a bit of nausea yesturday which I was happy for, lol...I have been feeling "too good" if you know what I mean, lol.

I just gotta keep thinking this is one well behaved baby!!!

Waiting patiently for a bump and or scan lol


----------



## Fezzle

Hi- I'll wait with you! I have an early scan booked on 17 Dec- it seems so far away! I'm also 38 and this will be my first. I just got my BFP on Saturday so it still doesn't seem real, and everything is making me nervous it won't work out!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Oh that is nice and early scan 

Feels like I have been waiting for one Foreverrrrrr, lol

I am super anxious today and not sure how I am going to make it to the 15th :wacko:

I am sooo nervous and apprehensive. The way my mind works is to constantly worry that something could go wrong even when there is no reason to believe it :-(


----------



## Missyann

I'm reliving the early days of my pregnancy reading through your posts. Such an exciting time. I miss feeling the internal flutters and kicks, though it's so nice to be able to sleep on my back again. I hope all of your scans go well. I was always amazed each time I saw my boy on the screen because it made it more real for me.


----------



## J22

With my first pregnancy I didn't even want to talk about it to my OH until my 12 weeks scan confirmed I really did have a baby in there! I was fretting inside the whole first tri because I had no symptoms other than very sore bbs which then went around week 9 or 10 I seem to remember. I'm now about 5.5 weeks along and trying to keep calm but doing the same old routine of checking the toilet paper every time, stressing about no symptoms (I don't even have sore bbs this time, just a few twinges and flutters in my uterus, but I wonder if I'm making them up in my mind!!). I've decided not to join in on the first tri forum this time because it made me worry more than was necessary last time because you can't help but pick up on the negative posts. It's totally normal to not have symptoms 1st tri and doesn't mean there's anything wrong at all. There's plenty time for symptoms along the way!!


----------



## Fezzle

I've decided to step back from the 1st tri and pregnancy boards a bit too- seeing losses and comparing symptoms is making my anxiety worse! My symptoms keep coming and going, so every time they go, I start worrying. I had a 1-2 Weeks result on 4wks 3 days, which freaked me out, so I'm not testing anymore either. 

I think there were so many cycles that I thought maybe I was pregnant and got hopefully and ahead of myself during the TWW, which ended up being for no reason, I'm worried that the same thing will happen- that I'll be spending weeks thinking I'm pregnant and find out at my scan that it's no longer there! 

I've been feeling better about things in the last couple days, but do have to limit what I look at online!


----------



## J22

Fezzle - having gone through a pregnancy already my advise to any ladies would honestly be to steer clear of Dr Google, he drives you insane!! I know it's a temptation to peek but it will only make you stress, fret and not enjoy the pregnancy. Of course I have my worries and concerns but I'm trying to go with the flow this time and not ponder on the "what ifs". :thumbup:


----------



## lola33

hi Jenny ! anything new? any symptoms?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi All,

I hear the pain of all of you, lol...
I don't feel preg at all beside a bit of tender bbs that come on and off.
I keep trying to feel my Fundus/uterus.
I think I felt it a few times when I have a very full bladder but sometimes I don't, which of course stresses me. I know it is a bit to early to be feeling it but I am looking for any physical reassurance right now.

I am one week away from my first scan and I am so anxious...I should have booked it earlier, lol....

I am trying to be patient but I know this week is going to drag.

I hope everone else is doing well and any positive stories are welcomed here


----------



## pansorie

When does Canada usually do their first scan? I feel bad for the UK girls who have to wait until 12 weeks to get in with a doctor. I think that is far too long!! And the weeks leading up is so excruciating. But you are almost there, and you have to let us know how it goes. :D


----------



## lola33

less than a week Jenny ! yay !
No symptoms here, just tired around 5 pm, like so tired I could fall asleep. Nothing other than that !
2 more weeks before that scan... so loooong...


----------



## Jenny Bean

I know time does go sooo long but when we look back at this process in a year it will seem like it went sooo fast, lol...

All I want is this bean to be healthy, it more than I have ever wanted in my life!


----------



## lola33

well well well Jenny ! It's your day ! let us know !


----------



## Jenny Bean

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I finally had my first scan.
They baby is measuring right on target at 12 weeks 4 days with a heartbeat of 152.
She (I don't know if it is a she) was a bit lazy not moving around too much (I hope that is okay, the tech said to have some sugar next time, I barely ate because it was a crazy morning)

I am so over the moon right now and I hope "she" continues to grow :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P2 NT OBSTETRIC ULTRASOUND 0001.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lola33

yay !! so happy for you ! 
and don't forget to eat ! all meals are very important at this stage
can't wait for my scan next week !


----------



## pansorie

Yes, lol, you gotta eat, or at least drink some juice. When I went in for my NT scan the tech knew right away that I had just eaten lunch by how active the baby was. It was literally flopping all over the place. 
I had no idea until I got home and googled it, but the baby is most active after you eat. 

That is great that everything is solid! Did they tell you anything else, what is the next step for you?


----------



## Jenny Bean

I wish I knew that, lol
Thats okay next time at least the heart rate is good etc
I do another scan around 16 weeks for the part 2 of the NT test.
But she said so far no abnormalities


----------



## lola33

Glad all is well ! Didn't see the picture cause I was on my phone. So cute !


----------



## pansorie

Jenny Bean said:


> I wish I knew that, lol
> Thats okay next time at least the heart rate is good etc
> I do another scan around 16 weeks for the part 2 of the NT test.
> But she said so far no abnormalities

I had eaten a strip of chicken and a sip of Sierra Mist about 20 min. before my scan and the baby was bouncing all over. I read most women drink orange juice before their scan to get the baby going. Don't intake too much, though... If LO is too active they may not be able to get the readings you need and you'll have to wait or reschedule. :D


----------



## Stenokat

I'm 39 and this is my first pregnancy. I just got my :bfp: yesterday. I've never had a positive test, so I'm hoping this is the real deal. I have all of the same worries that you girls have been talking about in this thread. I don't really have any symptoms either, except for sore boobs. No nausea, no fatigue, nothing. I too do a little happy dance every time I go to the bathroom and there isn't any spotting. I'm so worried it's going to turn out to be chemical thanks to Dr. Google. I have my first appointment on 12/29 and they plan on doing an ultrasound. My LMP was 11/8, so that would put me at five weeks. 

I really hope this bean sticks! If so, my due date will be right around my 40th birthday. For the past couple years I'd been dreaming of a vacation in NYC for my 40th, but now all I want is to be nearing labor and delivery.


----------



## ChocolateC

Congratulations, Stenokat! That's fantastic! Everyone has different symptoms. I didn't have any nausea at all, none, in fact I was hungry more than usual in the 1st tri. Plus, I heard some women only get it very late in the first tri. A lot of the "old wives' tales" were totally false for my pregnancy, haha. 
Jenny, congrats on the positive ultrasound! Btw, I got a wrong gender assessment on one of my ultrasounds (the 18-week), so just know that this is possible too unless you get a super-clear view of the private parts! But really what matters is that it's healthy and growing and has a good heartbeat.


----------



## pansorie

Grats, Stenokat!! For the record I did not have any symptoms at 5 weeks, but at 6 it hit me like a mack truck and has been on and off since. Be grateful you don't t have symptoms. :D Happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## lola33

Hi steno !
It's reassuring to see other symptom-less ladies around here. I worry every time I get cramping (not a lot btw) or anything. 1st tri is weird, because we don't feel pregnant at all, no bump, nothing, so with no symptoms, it's pretty much like a normal day.
I guess we're lucky? Or maybe it will hit later ! :s


----------



## J22

Hi Stenokat. Congratulations on your bfp!! Just so you know - I had my dd at 39 and was working out at the gym until 3 weeks before I had her, I wasn't tired at all in my first pregnancy. I was also still running up to 7.5 months pregnant, I had no morning sickness, just sore bbs until around 9 weeks then that went, then heartburn in second tri until the bump started to show. By the time I went for my first scan at 12 weeks I felt nothing so couldn't believe it when there was a little peanut wriggling around in there! Like you, I'd always thought of going somewhere fabulous for my 40th (Paris) but instead I was nursing my dd! I'll be 41 when I have this one and I'm still symptom-less. I'm tired, but then my dd's teething so I'm getting very disturbed nights right now.


----------



## ChocolateC

P.S. 
J22 just reminded me that I also worked out regularly while pregnant with DD and I think it helped with everything, including the birth. (I was lucky and had an easy birth. I was 36. Now am hoping for a second.)


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am pretty much symptomless to which always scares me lol.
I wish having my first scan would have calmed me more, lol but I am just as nervous as before and patiently awaiting my bump...hopefully soon!

I am bloated but my weight is pretty much stable right now which again worries me but technically I am still in the first trimester so maybe soon?


----------



## lola33

Yeah it takes a little while to show up.. as well as the weight. No worries.
I didn't gain much as well, and my body is almost the same beside that bloat ( I can't button my pants anymore!) Yesterday I felt so crappy.. I was SO tired I had to nap twice ! Maybe I didn't eat enough fruits and veggies, I don't know...


----------



## Jenny Bean

Oh man, I know I am so tired lately, 
I crashed for 3 hours on and off before bed time, lol
I think the holidays are a bit tougher though.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi Ladies, can I join your group? 
I am also pregnant with my first :happydance:
I have been lurking around while ttc and now I am 13 weeks pregnant and feeling confident that things are going to work out ok (too much googling is not good!)

Looks my due date is the same as yours Jennybean! Will have to figure out myself a ticker.

Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Stenokat

Welcome, Heidi! I can't wait to be at that 13-week point. We aren't telling anyone until then and it's getting exceedingly difficult. I'm even turning down dinner with girlfriends because I don't want a million questions about not drinking. 

How's everyone doing? I'm still symptomless other than fatigue and sore boobs.


----------



## lola33

Steno that's pretty cool right? Well I'm almost out of 1st tri and still no crazy symptoms. Now I'm actually feeling very good. Not tired anymore and all. I just can't fit my belly and my pants anymore, that's it !
I talked with some friends during Christmas party and they told me they didn't have much symptoms, they were very hungry and tired.


----------



## Stenokat

Had my first appointment today. Everything looks good so far. I measured at exactly seven weeks, which is where I had myself. I am having blood drawn tomorrow and back to the doc again next week to go over results. All was great in the appointment until she started the "because you're over 35, your baby may have Down's" discussion. She gave me a list of tests to research and decide which ones I want to opt for. I left feeling kind of worried because of that. But even with a 1 in 137 chance, that's still less than 1%. It was wonderful getting a peek at the little bean and seeing the heart beating, though. I guess now I feel pregnant even though my symptoms are few. 

Lola and Jenny, what tests/scans/etc. have you ladies had done to check for Down's and other chromosomal disorders? You are right at the number of weeks where they want to start my testing.

Tomorrow I'm getting back in the gym to try and combat some of this fatigue. 

Hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## lola33

Steno ! I'm glad your scan went well! The down syndrome thing, I got it too ( we're old blahblahblah), and did a the blood test + NT on the same day. I'm waiting on the results, but the NT was very very small. Will you do it too? I think it's around week 12..
I'll let you know when I have the results, but my doctor seemed to say if the chances are like 1/150, we'll probably do an amio, even if the chances are less than 1%. We'll see... I feel like, if the Nt is small, it's already a good sign? I don't know.

Still no symptoms here ! and the tiniest baby bump just appeared !


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear your scan went well Steno! and yay for the baby bump Lola!

afm the nausea and dizziness I was getting has eased off loads. Where I was feeling sick most of the day before it's not everyday now and usually in the morning before eating.

I had the NT scan with blood test at 12 weeks 6 days and only waited 3 days for the results (NHS). My risk for Down's is 1/2600. We are so relieved and finally told both sets of parents and families the good news over Christmas!

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Stenokat

Ladies, was it the cell free DNA testing that they did with your NT scan? After some research last night, I think that's the first step I'm going with to check for Down's. Once I have the results from that, I guess I'll decide if I should do amnio. Also, if it was the cell free DNA, did you opt to find out the baby's sex?


----------



## lola33

I didn't get the DNA test thing (it's not out in France yet).. I got a hormonal test and combined to the NT, it gives a fraction. I didn't get the results, it takes around 10 days.
Will you do the DNA one? and will you want to know the sex of your baby?


----------



## Stenokat

I think I am doing the DNA one. I need to talk to DH and see if he wants to find out sex that way or via US later.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Just wanted to say hello to everyone as I 
Haven't been on here in a while!
I was at the ER a few days ago because I had a tad 
Bit of spotting, very minor but it scared me and I had to 
Get a shot because of my blood type :-(
I saw my baby bouncing around so all was good! Hopefully no more.
15 weeks tomorrow and still no bump....
I started using bio oil regardless but I read some things online 
That say maybe it's not safe for pregnant woman?
Anyone else hear that?


----------



## Scout

Stenokat said:


> Ladies, was it the cell free DNA testing that they did with your NT scan? After some research last night, I think that's the first step I'm going with to check for Down's. Once I have the results from that, I guess I'll decide if I should do amnio. Also, if it was the cell free DNA, did you opt to find out the baby's sex?

 When I was pregnant with daughter I did the MaterniT21 test and I highly recommend. It tests for Trisomy 13, 18 and 21. I had it done at 13 weeks and it took 8 days for the results, and the results come back as positive or negative, not a ratio. I also did find out the gender as that was just the icing on the cake after finding out baby was healthy! (I had a 1:11 risk for Trisomy 13, 18 and 1:17 for Trisomy 21 based on age alone) GL


----------



## Heidipie77

Steno, the Down's test on the NHS takes the CRL and NT measurement and combines this with the free beta HCG level and PAPP-A leve in the blood also other q's like smoker, diabetes & previous Down's to come up with the risk factor. 
I believe the blood tests such as Harmony give a more accurate result and can be done from 10 weeks. I am getting this done privately on Tue. at our local Women's hospital. There is the option to find out gender, but OH and I haven't decided yet but will at least wait until 20 wk US.

Jenny, how scary for you to have bleeding, glad all is well and you got another chance to see your little one.

Afm, am now 15 weeks, 1 day (can't do a ticker yet as I need to make more posts before adding a siggy) and definitely have a baby bump now which a week or so ago just looked like an overindulgent xmas!


----------



## Heidipie77

Jenny, I have been looking around about using Bio Oil while pregnant as I was planning on using it soon (have used it this week on my face after my dog scratched me, it really does work!) and a few other forums have said the ingredient retin A or retinal palmitate is best avoided in pregnancy as its a form of vitamin A. 

Look on the babycenter website under safe skin care during pregnancy (as a new poster I am unable to include the link in this post)

I think I may just use plain baby oil to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks everyone for the recommendations/support.
I past another milestone today, saw the ob for the first time
she checked for the heart beat and she said it was very strong, 
she didn't tell me the rate only that she liked the sound of it!
She also said the NT scan and blood work were all good, again she didn't 
Give me the numbers but if she is happy so am I.

All that's left is another blood test for the second part of the screening, 
And gender scan at 20 weeks 

So happy and relieved today!


----------



## septbride

Just popping in to say that I had my little girl at 38 and all went perfectly. I'm expecting my second now, at 40 (gulp) and am freaked out all over again! Nothing to do but wait and hope. Sending good luck to all.


----------



## Heidipie77

Congratulations and welcome Septbride! I'm sure everything will be fine for 
you this time around too.

Afm I had the blood taken for the Verifi dna test which is for the chromosome disorders. This has been sent to California so results take up to 10 days.
I saw my midwife today for my 16 week check-up. Got to hear baby's heartbeat for the first time! (although I've had 3 scans they don't listen for baby's heartbeat here in the UK). 20 week anomaly scan is booked for 4th Feb - can't believe that half-way point is approaching so fast!

Hope all you ladies are well as this thread has been a bit quiet lately!


----------



## septbride

Thank you! I hope the time flies as you wait for your Verifi results. All will be well.


----------



## lola33

Heidipie, did you ask to know the gender? I know you can with the dna test !


----------



## Jenny Bean

Anyone feeling little fludders yet?
Somedays I think I feel them and otherdays nothing...


----------



## lola33

Hi jenny !
Yeah same here. sometimes at night I feel funny bubbles down there and sometimes not. Hard to tell if it's baby..
Got a tiny bump now, and I'm still a little tired, but otherwise I'm fine.


----------



## Heidipie77

lola - you can find out gender with the verifi test but we chose not to, going to wait until 20 week scan (4th Feb)

jenny - not sure if I can feel baby moving or not but am definitely aware of baby being in there, feels like a bulk in my stomach especially when I lay on my back. mw showed me where baby is laying yesterday and could feel each end when using both hands to press on stomach - was so surreal but amazing.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Lola, wow good you have a bump eh?
I am still waiting for mine :-(
I have extra "bulk" but no defined bump yet.

Heidi, how far are you?


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi jenny, I am due the same day as you! 25th June 16 weeks 2 days today!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Oh Heidi, cool same dates 

Are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## Stenokat

I must say the TWW has nothing on the wait to have cell-free DNA testing done. My appointment is scheduled February 6, which right now seems an eternity. I still have no pregnancy symptoms either, other than exhaustion, which is driving me batty with worry. I know realistically there is no need to worry until I've been given a reason to, but I still don't feel pregnant. I want to enjoy this time, but it still feels so surreal. We haven't shared our news with anyone because we want to make sure everything is okay with the baby and get through the first trimester first. Maybe that's another reason it doesn't seem real. 

Okay. My morning rant is over. Thanks for listening, girls. I hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## lola33

hi Steno ! 
I understand how you feel and you'll feel way better after the 12 weeks scan ! I felt the same way. I was worried too, didn't know if baby was fine or not and all. Even more after reading stories around here...
Well now at 15 weeks, still fine, still don't feel that pregnant, but at least I start to have a bump.
Be strong ! you're almost there ! and I'm sure you're fine ;)


----------



## lola33

oh and I also didn't tell anyone before the 12 weeks scan. Was so hard to keep it a secret !!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Steno,

I know what you mean,
I find it hard to believe still at this stage and I don't think I will fully believe it until I hold that little baby in my arms finally!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Stenokat

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies! And you're right, Lola about lurking around on here making you feel more concerned. So many sad stories. I guess it's even harder for me to grasp because this is the only BFP I've ever had and it happened only after a few months of TTC after being on the pill for over 20 years. Hard to believe I got so lucky.


----------



## J22

Hi Stenokat,

First tri is a worry that´s why this time around I´m staying away from the general first tri forum - it sent me crazy with worry with my first pregnancy, especially because I only had sore bbs and that went a few weeks before my first scan. I also decided not to tell anyone until that point, and to be honet I didn-t even discuss it with my OH properly until 12 weeks when atlast I saw a baby in there!
Hopefully time will pass quickly for you and you´ll be able to relax after your first scan xx


----------



## Stenokat

Just read the most beautiful post and thought I'd share. Grab a tissue before you start!

https://borntobeabride.com/2015/01/09/they-shouldve-warned-me/


----------



## Heidipie77

Aah that was lovely Stenokat, can't wait to experience all that for myself.

Hope you are all well ladies, just looking at your tickers and can't believe how time is flying for you all. Not too long now for your test Stenokat, are you having a scan then too?
How about Lola & Jenny? When are your next appointments/scans.

Afm, the verifi results came in on Tuesday and all showed no abnormalities, so I think my oh can finally be at ease!


----------



## Stenokat

As far as I understand, they will be doing an NT scan the same day as the DNA blood tests. Congrats on your results, Heidi!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Heidi,

My 20 week scan is booked for January 30, ahhhhh.
It for my gender and anatomy scan, two more weeks and its taking FOREVER, lol.

I will only be 19.1 at that point so I hope they can see everything they need to. I wanted to make sure I had it before my next OB appointment on February 4 

I am soo excited but nervous as always.

To be honest I don't feel pregnant. I don't have a bump except for early in the morning and then it disappears. I "think" if feel flutters from time to time but who knows if I am lol.

I can't wait for the bump and more supstantial kicks!


----------



## pansorie

My anatomy scan is next Tues! I am so excited. We were already told we will be having a girl, I hope they can confirm that (although we have the ultrasound pics and it plainly looks girl). I can't wait to get this Level II scan done, so I can just be another boring pregnant lady with no genetic worries, lol. 
Jenny, some things I learned: don't forget to eat and drink. ;) I have been reading other experiences with the anatomy scan, and women say if they go in on an empty stomach the baby will be less cooperative. They are then sent away for 30 minutes to eat chocolates or drink juice, lol! 
Also, before my hubby and I did the gender scan I looked up some gender ultrasound pics, and basically a rule of thumb is 3 lines= girl, while boys are much more obvious. ;) I pounded down some OJ before our gender scan, and the tech had me lay on my side. LO was hanging out, legs open, showing her labia to the world. I started crying, it became so real. Even my stone faced husband got emotional. :)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow Pansorie, a girl how excitied!!!

I keep thinking I am having a girl but that probably means boy lol.

Good luck you your scan. I have mine on the Friday after yours....

So nervous because I don't have a bump yet and can only feel some minor twitches in my stomach from time to time....so here's to the waiting game lol


----------



## jessiecat

Hi ladies! Im finally joining after stalking you for the last few
weeks. This will be my first baby- due mid August. We had our 10 week ultrasound last week and all is going well. I am finally feeling 'normal' after a few weeks of the worst exhaustion and nausea ive ever felt. I was waking up nightly to pee but thankfully that has stopped (for now). Ive got a little belly already and my boobs are gigantic, but luckily have only gained 3-4 lbs. I feel occasional pains in my lower right but that has been happening on/off since week 6. 

I still dont feel like I'm bonding with the baby/pregnancy yet. May be too early? I look at the ultrasound pics every day to remind myself that I'm growing a human being.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Welcome Jessiecat :wave:

Glad you have come to join the group!

Are you 38 as well?


----------



## Missyann

Wow, many of you are already at the halfway point. Congrats! Glad things are going well. My boy is 8 weeks old today and currently sleeping on my chest. It seems that lately, that's the only way he will nap longer than 30 minutes, but I do love the cuddles.


----------



## Stenokat

Glad you came over here, Jessiecat!! I'm having the same bonding issues regarding the pregnacy. I think I'll feel better after the NT scan and DNA testing.


----------



## lola33

Hi girls !
I have the same feeling ... I guess it's because, we don't see much of a bump and mostly because we don't feel baby move yet. I'm sure it will happen soon.
My next scan is in a month, maybe a little more. I wish I could see baby sooner, that would help !
Glad to see you're all fine :)


----------



## jessiecat

Hey steno and lola!!! Im so looking forward to some of the other girls joining us from the TTC forums. yea, the scans help tremendously, even if only to ease your mind.

Jenny: thanks for the welcome! i'll be 38 in a few months. 

I went in for bloodwork for the Panorama genetic testing. A friend of mine, who, is 2 weeks ahead of me in her pregnancy, told me to take the results with a grain of salt. It's a relatively new test and some of the results are scaring women unnecessarily.


----------



## Heidipie77

Welcome and congratulations pansorie and jessiecat!

Glad to hear you ladies are all doing well (aside from the nausea & tiredness jessiecat!). Definitely feel much better in 2nd tri but get up twice every night for a wee since about 5 weeks!
Feeling more connected to baby now bump is bigger, can feel outline of uterus when lying on my back and feeling my belly.

Not long now to your next appointments/scans jenny & stenokat. My anomaly scan is on 4th Feb.

Hi to everyone else &#128587;


----------



## Jenny Bean

Its so exciting when you start to see and notice physical part of being pregnant.

I too have an early morning bump, however, it usually goes down and up throughout the day. Last week I called my husband in to see it when it was lopsided, lol. I guess the baby likes to change sides from time to time.

I also am starting to feel mini "kicks" and can even feel it on the outside from time to time :happydance:

Only 4 mores day till anatomy/gender scan yay!


----------



## lola33

hello ladies !

what's up? any news?bump? weird symptoms?
My bump is still very shy, I didn't know it would take so long to appear ! and I got constipation (yay TMI), so I spent all weekend in bed and in pain... ugh ! Lesson learned, I will really try to eat more fibers and all now!
What about you? Feeling movements? or any pain?
next scan is so far, I wish I could see my little one sooner...


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone!

Hope the constipation eases up Lola, I wish my night time bathroom visits would!
No weird symptoms but have a definite bump now, have found over bump maternity jeans fit better than under bump which just fall down, although there is way too much material on the belly at the mo! Am feeling comfier in dresses but don't feel like wearing a dress every day and not to practical at weekends with horrible weather and dog walking to do.

Finally figured out my ticker &#128522; 
I envy the ladies who get loads of scans it feels so long to wait in between, then the last one is at 20 weeks on the nhs! My OH can't come next week as he's started uni for a new job and will be 100 miles away. I will ask the sonographer to write down the gender and put it in an envelope so we can find out together the evening.


----------



## lola33

how cute ! Can't wait to know what we'll all have ! Let us know ;)
Yeah small bump too, it also depends on what I'm wearing. Some lady noticed it last time in a store, so I guess, I start to show ! I just thought it would be more obvious faster!
I got a bunch of leggings, and I wear them with long tops. Pregnancy leggings are the best ! so comfy !


----------



## Stenokat

No news here. I'm just hoping the weekend flies by because I have an OB appointment on Monday. I cannot wait to hear LO's heartbeat. I will feel so much better. 

I'm thinking of telling my best friend and her mom tomorrow because they are like family to me and I'll have them in the same room. I wanted to wait till next weekend, but we are having a brunch party for my niece. We have told DH's family. I'm just still so apprehensive. I guess it's due to my lack of symptoms. Although, I've been so bloated I'm ready to come out of the closet so that everyone doesn't think I'm just getting fat.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I went for my 20 weeks scan today and am so happy to announce that I am having a little GIRL. :hugs:

We are so happy, and we both thought it was a girl, lol

I meet with the OB next week for a check up so hopefully after she reviews the ultrasound everything will be right on target!


----------



## Stenokat

Congrats, Jenny Bean! How exciting!!!


----------



## Heidipie77

Congrats on the little girl jenny:pink:!

Steno,can't believe you are 12 weeks already! GL for Monday, bet you can't wait to see your little one.

Lola - the maternity leggings are great so comfy around the waist, I wonder if pregnancy pajamas are the same as mine are starting to feel a bit tight around the waist now.

I am convinced our baby is a boy because earlier on I really wanted a girl so a bit of reverse psychology I think, but now I don't mind either way as long as everything is fine and baby is healthy. 
Lola & Steno - will you be finding out girl or boy?


----------



## Stenokat

I think we plan on finding out. I'm going to talk it over with DH this weekend. I'm going to let him decide if we find out through the fetal free-cell DNA test or wait for 20-week scan. I go in Friday for NT scan and DNA blood draw. We already have names picked out for either. I'm on the fence as to whether or not I want to find out because this will be our only child. I'll let you gals know what we decide. 

I'm so nervous to hear the heartbeat Monday. I hate that I've read too many stories of missed miscarriage. I know that once I hear it, I will feel so much better! 

Hope all of you are doing well!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## pansorie

Congrats, Jenny!! I had a strong feeling we were having a girl as well, but didn't trust my instincts. :( Looking forward to hearing everyone's else news!! 
Stenokat, remember, the odds are totally in your favor. The further along you get the less you will worry. ;)


----------



## lola33

yay for the baby girl jenny ! congrats !!
I SO can't wait to know, but I have to wait a few more weeks...
Steno, let us know how was your scan !! so exciting !
Heidipie, when will you know if boy or girl?


----------



## Stenokat

Baby's heart was beating a strong 163 bpm this morning and doc was able to find it instantly. I must say it was such a relief hearing the pitter-patter. Can't wait to see the little bean on Friday for the NT scan. Thanks for all the moral support, ladies.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!!!


----------



## Heidipie77

Great news steno! &#128522;


----------



## lola33

great Steno ! and Friday will arrive soon ! I have a doctor apt tomorrow, with a new doctor, since I moved to another city. I hope I'll get an US and maybe, maybe, we will know the sex?


----------



## Heidipie77

Fx'd you get a scan tomorrow Lola!

I had my anatomy scan today and everything looks spot on.
Baby is a boy!

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## jessiecat

Hi ladies!

Jenny and heidi: congrats on finding out the gender! So exciting

Steno: seeing your baby on u/s is gonna be amazing. post a pic for us please

Lola: when did you move? Hubby and i are supposed to move to California but are trying to hold off until after baby is a few months old. 

Things are ok here. Still not feeling great but i know this wont last the entire pregnancy (at least i hope it doesnt). I tried on all my jeans and couldnt get some of them up past my hips, let alone buttoned. All my jeans are now officially in storage. god knows if i'll ever fit into them again. The funny part is that ive actually LOST weight- about 4 lbs! Im sure it's from the lack of alcohol, since i havent vomited at all. 

Panorama testing came back clear for chromosomal abnormalities. Yay! We opted not to find out the gender.

we should all post some belly pics! I'll take one on friday and post then


----------



## Stenokat

How exciting, Heidi!!!

Can't wait to hear about your appointment, Lola!!

I'm ready for tomorrow to be here myself. I can't wait to see LO. I will definitely post pics. I am going to ask for them to go ahead and tell me the sex through the DNA testing. 

Glad everyone is progressing so nicely!


----------



## lola33

bleh! I couldn't log in anymore!! Had to reset my password and it still wouldn't work..
Well got my us and .... It's a boy !! So happy to know already!
Steno, did you get yours? how did it go?


----------



## lola33

Jessie, I move last week. It was ok, I mostly packed and cleaned the easy stuff.
Poor hubby had to carry all the boxes !
Heidi yay for boys !!!


----------



## Stenokat

Had my US today and everything looked and measured perfectly. Now just to wait for the DNA test results and first trimester screen results. I'll know the sex when the DNA results come back.

Congrats on your SON, Lola!!!
 



Attached Files:







COLLINSANGELA20150206090730092 (2) - Copy.jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lola33

Steno awww! what a cute picture !! glad all went well, can't wait to hear from that DNA scan!!


----------



## lola33

Here's my BOY ;)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Stenokat

He's perfect, Lola!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congrats Lola :happydance:


----------



## pansorie

Congrats, everybody!! It's nice that everyone is coming along so nicely. Due to my PTO my appointments have been off, so my 20th exam I had today (which is technically my 21st week). I had my last ultrasound today, everything is beautiful, measuring on target to the date. And my baby is a whooping 1 lb.!!!! We are out of the ounces!! 
June is coming quickly. We are moving to a new townhouse in April, so I have not bought a thing. I am excited, but nervous at how fast it is all going.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi girls!

Great to hear everyone is doing so well. Loving the scan pictures Steno & Lola. Yay for team blue :blue:

Heres one of my scan pics from last week

And a bump one from my halfway point at 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6









bump w20.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yay Pansorie,
A full pound...that is amazing


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well I finally have a nice little bump and have been buying some maternity clothes which I will start wearing in the next few weeks!

I love feeling the little kicks and movement from my baby girl!
I get nervous if I don't feel her for half a day or so.

What are everyone elses experiences?


----------



## pansorie

About a week and a half ago I felt her and then did not feel her for days. I took Dr. Google's advice and started to pound down the orange juice. I have felt her everyday since. In fact, at my last appointment she kicked me as the doctor was listening to her heartbeat, and my doctor saw my stomach move. 
For the record, this was the first appointment that I attended where I was not worried if she was OK. I had felt her quite a bit over the weekend and I knew all was good. My blood pressure was also the lowest it had been. I wonder if it's a coincidence, lol.


----------



## lola33

Very cute bump heidipie!! I'll try to send a pic too!
glad you girls feel kicks and all! I do feel the 'pop corn pop' once a while, but not very often. Soon probably!


----------



## Heidipie77

I am feeling the little kicks now too since last week. It is like popcorn Lola! My mw says you need to keep an eye on kicks from week 28, so not to panic if its not regular or every day yet.
Wow pansorie, you can see kicks from the outside already!
Would love to see everyone's bump pics if you want to share &#128522;

Time is going fast so we got a bedside cot half price in the sales but won't be building it for a while yet!


----------



## bicyclegoddes

I'm 38 and we are just under 11 weeks along into our first pregnancy. (We had a chemical pregnancy in Nov 2014.)

We had our first appointment this week and found out it was twins! Fraternal. (They do run in my mom's family, but was still quite a surprise.)

Now everything we were reading is totally different. Shocking at first, but we wanted to have 2 so now I guess we can be one and done and won't have to try for a pregnancy at age 40. :)


----------



## lola33

Hi bicyclegoddes, congrats on the twins!! yeah at least you're good, you have two kids with one pregnancy ;)

Are you having a NT scan and down syndrome test soon? You're probably going to see your little ones very soon now!


----------



## Heidipie77

Welcome & congratulations bicyclegoddes! How exciting to be having twins, I sort of hoped for twins as we are only planning on ever having this one!
Did you already have a scan to find out about your twins?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok. Afm my feet have been aching since last week and Dr google thinks its something called plantar fasciitis, from ligaments becoming relaxed from preg hormones. got some insoles with arch support which sorted out the heel pain, but they're making some of my shoes/boots too small &#128530;


----------



## Jenny Bean

WOW, bicyclegoddes that is amazing congrats to you and welcome to our little group!


----------



## Stenokat

Congrats, bicyclegoddes, and welcome!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I'm over the moon relieved today. I received my Verify results and we are having a chromosomially normal baby girl! :happydance: :pink: :wohoo:


----------



## Heidipie77

Congratulations stenokat! Looks like our little group is quite even for girls and boys for now! 

are you still team yellow jessiecat?

We should get a list with our due dates and gender on as we are gaining some lovely new pregnant ladies as the weeks go by.

What has everyone bought so far for their LO?


----------



## lola33

congrats steno!!! yay for a girl!
Well heidipie, I didn't buy anything yet! did you?
I'm still waiting to move back to the us, visa process and all... so,we'll probably get it all done there, unless it takes too long and we'll stay in France til baby arrives...
I'm feeling lots of little kicking now! and even felt it from outside a couple of times.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone, how are you all doing? things can get a bit boring in between appointments can't they?

oh wow lola, a move overseas while preggo! my oh doesn't even want to risk a little holiday at Easter which was only 2 hours from home, lol. How long have you been in France for?

Have started buying baby clothes, just packs of onesies and sleepsuits really. Some newborn stuff here only fits up to 7.5lb-8lb baby so I hope our LO isn't massive otherwise may not fit in the newborn size at all! Oh also got one of those waste bins which wraps the nappies up which was half price in the sales, although refills may prove more expensive.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Just wanted to share my first bump pic ever :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







pic 1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11









pic 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bicyclegoddes

Well nice to see you all here in the club :) 

Nice picture Jenny Bean!

We had two ultrasounds already to confirm they were Dichorionic-Diamniotic which is the lowest risk. 

We have done the down's bloodwork and have the nucal scan on March 3. We will be happy to have that done and then will have to decide about cvs and amino. 

Truthfully I never thought I would get pregnant BC I had such irregular periods until I was 34. 

We do feel pretty lucky. I was a gypsy and moved all over the the world and met my partner at 35. I guess sometimes it works out. :) 

It was really scary and we were in shock the first week but are excited now. 

Only one week to the second trimester. :)


----------



## BlingyGal

Don't know why I haven't posted in this thread yet, it applies to me!

I'll be 38 in just over a month and I'm currently 6.5 months pregnant. Team YELLOW - though it's hard to keep it yellow. I have ultrasounds every two weeks and they ask each time. So tempting to say 'yes' one day.

I just had my GD test today...due to the appointment time/location, I fasted for 14 hours, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I was definitely getting woozy in the hour before the test. The orange drink wasn't too bad but then again, I eat a fair amount of sugar in general. :wacko::nope:

My fingers are crossed that I pass the test.

Jenny Bean, your tummy is SO cute!

bicyclegoddes - congrats on the twins! that's so exciting. there was definitely a part of me wanting to have twins. We're not sure if we'll be up to having a second child at age 40+. :shrug:

Steno - congrats on your Verify results! I know what that wait is like.

Heidi - we just bought a stroller/carseat combo with an extra base for SO's vehicle. We got an awesome deal - super pleased with ourselves. We happened to catch an online sale at Sears and then took it to Buy Buy Baby to price match.

Lola - I haven't read the thread in its entirety. You live in France but you're moving back to the US? Can I ask why?


----------



## KileyJean

Hello I am 36 and just found out that I am expecting baby #1!! I was reading through some of the first posts in this thread and I am experiencing all these thoughts and concerns now. How do you not drive yourselves crazy with worry? I have my first prenatal appointment on March 11. I will be 6w+3days at that appointment and really hoping we can hear a heartbeat! 

Steno & Lola- Glad to have found you two and happy be joining you over here! Yay! How are you ladies doing?

Jenny Bean- Cute bump! When did you start showing?


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi, I'm 37 and 18 weeks pregnant with my first.

KileyJean, I don't think there is much you can do to stop worrying. The first tri is the worst, though, maybe because feeling exhausted means you aren't too active so have lots of downtime to stew on things. I found I was less worried once my bump was more visible as it's a bit more real. Just waiting now to be more certain about feeling movement, as I know that will help too. But honestly, you really just find new things to worry about.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Welcome to everyone new on this post!

Blingygirl, let us know how the test goes, I will be doing that in a few weeks and am nervous, lol

Kiley, I started showing around 5 months I think...Around there anyways.

Before then I did have an inflated stomach but that was to do with a lot of bloating, lol.

As far as the worry goes, I still worry, I guess it comes with becoming a mother, lol

First Trimester, I wasn't sick or feeling pregnant so I worried.

Now, I worry that something will go wrong especially if I don't feel her for a day or so....


----------



## Heidipie77

Welcome and congratulations to Blingygal, KileyJean & RaquelDee!

BlingyGal - hope GD test results are good. I admire your resolve for team yellow! I'd love a scan every two weeks, no more for me now on the NHS.

KileyJean - I had my first scan at 6W3days as I had spotting early on and I saw LO hb, was tiny though like a blinking full stop!

RaquelDee - how far along are you? I felt definite kicking at 19W 6 days, but could feel baby change position for a couple of weeks before that.

Jenny - love your little bump! mines been around since about 16 weeks but has been growing slowly - been in maternity pants since then too (luckily am pear-shaped so have loads of a-line dresses still fitting me)

Hi to everyone else :wave:

afm - seeing my midwife on 3rd March, so I will see when I will get the GD test (she comes to the house so I get a relaxing morning off work until she arrives)


----------



## BlingyGal

KileyJean - it's impossible not to worry. What I've found is I have times where I'm worrying a lot and then I'll have a couple of weeks where I feel very confident about the pregnancy. It kind of yo-yos for me. Right now I'm in a little bit of worrying-mode but I'm trying not to let it get the best of me.

Heidipie - I wish I could say bi-weekly scans were 'just because' but it's because I'm a 'high risk' patient and they want to monitor the baby's growth. I have low PAPP-A and two weeks ago the baby was measuring small (we paid for the Harmony test and it appears that the baby doesn't have down syndrome). Still in the normal range but the bottom 10th percentile so they need to make sure it doesn't drop below that. This Friday is another scan to see if the baby is keeping on track. My SO and his siblings were small babies (5 lbs range) and I was a 6 lbs - it could just be that we make small babies. I'm a little apprehensive about my upcoming appointment, I'm not sure what can be done if they think the baby is too small. 

I hope everyone is doing well! This week is going slowly for me, can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Stenokat

BlingyGal and RaquelDee, welcome!!

KileyJean, I am over the moon happy for you to join us here!!! CONGRATS!!!!
:happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

As far as first trimester goes, I didn't have any symptoms other than exhaustion. That's still my only symptom other than my pants now won't button. 

I thought that after my first appointment and seeing the heartbeat I would feel better. Well, then I became obsessed with the possibility of missed miscarriage. Then I thought I would feel better after the NT scan....and I did until the blood work portion came back with a 1:42 chance of Down's. Then I obsessed over that for a week and a half waiting for the Verifi results. I think I'm finally starting to stop worrying and obsessing so much with worries about things that can go wrong with LO. 

Hopefully everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Heidipie77

BlingyGal - sorry to hear things haven't run too smoothly for you.Good news with your harmony test. Does sounds like you and OH make small babies - my SIL does, she has 5 girls who all weighed 5lb or less at birth. Glad you are getting looked after and GL for Friday. Let us all know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## RaquelDee

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. 

Heidipie - I'm 18 weeks 3 days. Have been having on and off sensations of some sort for a couple of weeks but was finding it hard to tell if it was baby movement or something else. Have had quite a few definite kicks or pokes in the last few hours, though, which is really good. Now I just want to feel it all the time!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Good to know all these feelings are normal. 

Blingygal- I don't know how you are able to wait to find out the sex of the baby! I am such a planner that I will not be able to wait at all. Good for you though! It will make delivery that much more special. :)

Raquel- I figured that once I stopped worrying about one thing, I would just worry about the next. I can imagine that feeling your baby kick has got to be the best feeling in the world. I can not wait to feel my baby move and kick for the first time! I have a long way to go before that happens! This experience will be good for building my patience which I guess will be good for when my LO is finally here!

Heidi- Good to know about the 6 week scan. I am assuming this will be a trans vaginal ultrasound? Anything I need to do to be prepared for this? My md office did not tell me anything about what to expect or what to do. 

Steno- Glad to hear everything is going well and glad that your Verify came back great. Congrats! 

Today I am 4w+4. I feel like this week has gone by super slow. I am preparing myself for more slow weeks ahead. So far no nausea. Just sore boobs, a little dizziness, I seem to be tired about an hour earlier than normal in the evening, and like you Jennybean, I've been bloated off and on. Still getting up at 5 am every morning to workout and I am hoping I can keep that up. My mom however, says to savor these two weeks because once I hit 6 weeks I may feel more symptoms such as nausea and exhaustion. I really hope she is wrong!


----------



## lola33

hi girls! sorry I wasn't around for a while..
Kiley : YAY congrats!!
and welcome to the new ladies, congrats too !
Jenny, your bump is cute! mine is bigger than that, but I'm not as thin as you are and I have 3 fibroids.
Heidi, I'm french and my hubby is american, we got married in the Us and it's been 3 years we live in France.. now we feel like going back to the Us! soon I hope!


----------



## Stenokat

Kiley, I'm sure a six-week scan will be transvaginal. I had mine at seven weeks and it was. There is nothing you need to do to prep for it. I brought my husband along and this is how my first appointment went:
Nurse took me back alone for vitals and to collect urine.
I was placed back in waiting room. 
Sonographer took me back alone to do the measurements, etc. on ultrasound. When I got in the ultrasound room, she had me disrobe from waist down. She then lubed the ultrasound wand and handed it to me to insert. Totally painless. She did her measurements, etc. She then went and got my husband and showed both of us together the little bean and her heartbeat. 
Next I was taken to exam room (with husband) and a vaginal exam was performed. If you happen to be due for a pap, they will do that at this time. Then the nurse practitioner went over some basic info and gathered our family histories and set me up with the high-risk office that I have to go to as well because of my age. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi girls!

Lola - that's a big move to do, you and hubby know the best place for you to bring up your LO, I guess it will be hard to leave family behind (I moved from just outside of London to Liverpool 15 years ago to be with oh and still miss my family even though it's only 200 miles)

Kiley -was having a mooch around Ttc over 35 & saw your 'knocked up' cake - absolutely brilliant! For your scan like steno said it will be with the wand vaginally. Also here in uk they ask you to empty bladder immediately before too.

Afm - tripped over our dog today at agility class when he bottled out of a jump and got under my feet. Bruised my knee pretty badly, but was more worried about baby, but as I was putting ice on it with my feet up I was getting loads of kicks. There always seems to be something to worry about!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks for the info ladies! I had my pap 4 days before I got my BFP so I am good there. :)

So today I am kinda freaking out. I am 5 weeks exactly today and still not having much for symptoms. Just tender boobs (well kind of... They actually feel better today). Not even having a hint of nausea or tired. I feel normal today and still been able to get up at 5 am and workout every morning. I know its still very early, but not having the common symptoms makes me nervous and worry. Ugh, next Wednesday can not get here soon enough!


----------



## lola33

don't worry too much, we're a bunch of ladies here that didn't have symptoms and we're all fine!


----------



## BlingyGal

Hi ladies!
So nice to see updates!
Heidipie - sorry to hear about your tripping! That would be a bit scary. Thank goodness baby was kicking away to reassure you. We have a dog too and he's pretty good at staying out of the way in the house but there's been a couple of times when I've almost tripped over him at the base of the stairs. He loves that spot for some reason. 

KileyJean - it's hard but try not to worry yourself too much. I felt really normal until week 9-10 when I started to get morning sickness. That's really late compared to most people but it's stuck around ever since! Yuck. Lots of gals around here have no symptoms whatsoever. 

As for me, I have good news. The high risk clinic made a mistake a couple weeks ago, the baby isn't in the 10th percentile but the 25th! Plus baby has grown a lot in the past two weeks so that he/she is between 25-50th percentile, yay! So now I only have scans every four weeks instead of two. Which is great bc I had to wait two hours last week before they could see me. I had to use the washroom many times and then load up on water all over again. Slightly ambiguous news, I failed my first diabetes test. I go back tomorrow morning for the second test. Fingers crossed I don't have GD. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## StaceyM

Hi everyone. I hope it's ok to intrude on your group. I'm 39 and having my first baby. My husband is 31 and we have been together for 8 years, and married for 2.5. I wasn't sure if I wanted kids and I have always been the one to drag my feet on the marriage and pregnancy piece, but in December we finally decided to try. Based on everything I read about trying to get pregnant after 35, I was expecting to have some time to get used to the idea before it happened, but by January I was pregnant! I am 8 weeks along and I heard the baby's heartbeat this morning. Everything is going so easily I keep waiting for something to go wrong. My husband is totally relaxed of course. He keeps telling me that the reason there is so much scary stuff on the internet is because no one posts about their boring, easy pregnancies... which, of course, makes complete sense. :) I was reading your thread, and you all seem so completely normal, that I decided I had to join. Maybe this will keep me away from the drama on the internet :)


----------



## BlingyGal

Welcome StaceyM! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I was so relieved after my 8 week scan/heartbeat, I cried. Yes, stay away from that drama on the net...For me, Dr. Google is my worst best friend, if you know what I mean. The hardest thing I did in the first trimester was cut myself off from googling things (well, most things). There's so much conflicting information and, quite honestly, most of it should only be answered by our doctors anyway. 

Anyway, I hope to see you posting here again!


----------



## KileyJean

Lola- Thanks that is good to know about the little to no symptoms. I ended up taking another pregnancy test on Monday just to put my mind at ease and it did. I took the ClearBlue Dig. Weeks Estimator and it was right where my estimations are. That made me feel better. My mom also told me that her symptoms came and went as well. 

Blingy- Great news about your growing baby!! Grow baby grow! Sorry to hear about the failed diabetes test though. Hopefully the next test is better and that one was just a fluke. 

Stacey- Welcome and congrats! Good to see another newly pregnant person in here. I am VERY newly pregnant. 5w+2 today. And my husband and I were the same as you guys and thought we had a little time before it would happen. I was on BC for 20 years. Stopped at the end of Oct. Then in Nov., Dec., and Jan., we did not try but did not prevent either. February was our first month actually trying with timing and we got our BFP! I am in the same boat as you and pretty nervous and read way too much on the internet and hear about all these women having miscarriages. My husband is totally relaxed too and not worried one bit. I actually got mad at him the other night and told him he has no idea what is going through my head at all hours of the day now. And I asked him what made him the expert on pregnancy haha! Oh my poor husband.... I am sure there will be more days to come that I bit his head off.


----------



## StaceyM

Ladies you don't know how lucky you are not to have many symptoms. I have been ridiculously sick since week 4...which is way too early! I actually only took the test because I knew that I was either pregnant or something was very, very wrong with me. Be thankful. Dragging myself to work every morning can be difficult, and I wake up about 7-8 times a night. I am nauseous, dizzy, have headaches, hip pain, gas, sneezing fits, congestion, can barely hold my head up sometimes...you name it. If I don't eat the second I am hungry the gremlin makes me pay for it, but when I do eat I am sick also....lol....can't win so have to laugh. I don't throw up, but I am losing about 1.5 pounds a week. I have thyroid disease so my doctor thinks my hormones are just figuring out how to work properly. Since I have a bit of extra weight, he is not worried. I would give anything to be symptom free. When you start feeling sick you will look back on this and laugh that you wanted the symptoms!

Kiley- I don't know if you had your scan yet but mine was the vaginal insert one, and it was a piece of cake. The wand looks and feels like a penis (honestly!), and they don't put it in very far. No biggie. I really didn't think I would be worried about miscarriage but it turns out that I am. It doesn't sound very fun. Because I am an academic type I needed reliable statistics to make me feel better. I found out that the chance of miscarriage is only 5% after 6 week ultra with confirmed heartbeat, 2% after 8 week ultra with heart, and 0.5% after 11 weeks (reliable source). I don't know if this makes you feel better, but it really helped to put things into perspective for me. The stats have some adjustments for age, age of spouse, IVF, previous issues, taking more than a year to get pregnant, etc.. some adjust me up (age) and some down (husband's age, no issues, quick conception). People sometimes act like it is all about age, but it isn't. There are so many factors and the horror stories are from that unlucky 2%. Yes my husband is a saint as well. He puts up with a lot :) I yelled at him the other day for not comforting me even though I was being irrational. I told him that pregnant ladies cried and worried for no reason, and that he didn't have to do the work of being pregnant, so he had better do his one and only job better from now on! LOL. He looked down sheepishly. He's been doing a lot for me because I've been so sick, but my house looks like a tornado hit it. :)

Blingy - Thanks for the welcome, and sorry about the diabetes test. One of my friends in pregnant with twin girls and she is going through that right now. :(


----------



## KileyJean

Stacy thank you for those stats!!!! They make me feel much better! I am all about studies and scientific evidence. Now for the longest week of my life... my 6 week appt is next Wednesday. 

I am sure the symptoms will hit me.... It is still way early for me. But this 'not feeling pregnant' thing is really driving me nuts! I am very thankful I am not going through what you are, that sounds awful! But I have a feeling I wont feel at ease until my 6 week scan. I hope your body gets used to those hormones soon!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Kiley,

I don't know if this will help you but I found this website (I don't know how accurate it is) but it helped me to see my mc risk go down everyday.

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=08&d=10&y=12

Hello and welcome to everyone new


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 

Blingy - great news about baby's growth, how awful for an error to put you through all the worry though. I've seen lots of ladies on other threads in this forum fail the first GD test but pass the second, so fx'd for you.

Stacy - :wave: congratulations and welcome! sorry to hear about your full on preggo symptoms. I had nausea from week 4 which continued to about week 14 then got less and one day I realised it had been a few days and was gone - yay! Am still getting up twice nightly for the bathroom though!

The web site jenny mentioned was really reassuring for me early on, I used to check it a good few times a week. Has anyone seen this:

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/second-trimester/week-20.html? 

I love looking at it everyday to see what developments are taking place (when I'm supposed to be working!)

I saw my mw today for my monthly checkup and got to hear baby's hb, which was 142bpm. She also measured my belly from top of fundus to pubic bone which was 25cm. This corresponds with how many weeks you are (24 today) but you can have 2cm either way before they send you for a scan to check on baby's growth.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Heidi,

Yay we both have reached V-day today :thumbup:

And I love that website you mentioned I am on it every day also lol.

I like this one also https://www.thebabycorner.com/ it even has a weight gain calculator that tells you if you are in range!

Well I am happy my pregancy is progressing nicely however, my marriage is another story.

He is continually very verbal towards me calling me a horrible host of names, very critical of not only me but of everyone else....So much negativity most every day.

I am not sure if I am strong enough to stay or leave. I just want this baby more than I have ever wanted and pray she is not affected.


----------



## KileyJean

Oh Jenny I am so sorry to hear about your struggles with your Husband. This hits close to home for me... A few years back I went through this exact same thing with mine. Mental and verbal abuse. I ended up leaving him and went straight to a divorce lawyer and it was a real eye opener for him. Fortunately for us we did not end up going through with a divorce. We went to therapy and then about a month later I moved back home. It was a tough time and I can not even imagine how you are dealing with it while pregnant. You just need to think about the future and if you want your baby to grow up in an environment like that. That is most of the reason why I waited so long to get pregnant. We were not in the right place and I did not want to subject a child to that. But don't get me wrong, I am not suggesting that you leave him. Only you can make that decision. What I can tell you is that ever since reconciling, he has not been that way again to me. He really did change, and he realized what he could have lost. Just know that I am here for you if you ever need to talk! I hope for you and your baby's sake your husband can change too. Praying for you.


----------



## blaze07

4w+3d today! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Blaze! I'm exactly one week ahead of you! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hi everyone can i join? I am 37 and 5w6d based on lmp.

So far the only symptoms i have are tender and slightly swollen boobs (which come and go - this morning it is just sore nipples). And i feel tired even though i have had a good night's sleep.

Driving myself crazy reading about all the things that can go wrong. I won't see ghe midwife until 8 wks or get a scan until 12 wks so am thinking about booking a private scan sometime after 7wks so i can see if there is actually anything going on in there!

Jennybean that sounds like such a horrible situation to be in and my heart goes out to you. Have you tried any counselling?


----------



## BlingyGal

Hi bluefairy! :hi: Welcome and congratulations!

Jenny Bean - Your SO is being awful to you. I'm very sorry. Can you talk to him about it? Or talk to friends/family about it? Is this new behaviour since being pregnant? Or was he like this before getting pregnant? First priority, keep yourself and your baby safe. I hope his behaviour doesn't escalate.

Heidi and Jenny Bean - Yay for V-days! It's a great feeling, isn't it?

Kiley - Those symptoms will come eventually, no doubt! You're going to feel SOMETHING...extra bloat, gas, sore breasts etc.

I have good news: I passed the second diabetes test! Which means ICE CREAM FOR EVERYONE! :icecream::icecream::icecream:


----------



## StaceyM

Jenny - Before you read this, I should tell you that I am extremely opinionated and straight-forward, almost to a fault sometimes. I'm also pretty pragmatic; I don't often let my emotions cloud my judgment. I know that not everyone is like me, and that some people find confrontation difficult, but have you ever tried just telling him that he can't speak to you like that, and that if he continues there will be consequences? He will probably keep yelling, but if you stay calm and in control, and keep letting him know that this words choices/behaviour is not appropriate, what would happen? I know you said you had been married for less than a year, but I feel like you have been with this guy for quite some time. Am I right? Has he maybe not given you as much attention and care as you deserve in the past as well? Sometimes emotions cloud our better judgment. The bottom line is that you deserve to be cared for, pregnant or not. You deserve someone who feels lucky to have you, and to be with someone that you feel lucky to be with as well. The longer people act a certain way, the harder it is for them to change. It may seem hard to do something now, but it will still be hard after the baby comes, and then still hard the year after that. Don't put off making a decision. I used to think people couldn't change, but like Kiley said, sometimes it happens. I've seen it too. If a person really wants to change they will...If they don't want it enough, they won't. Counselling is always a good idea. If he doesn't change then he has effectively decided that the relationship isn't worth it. It's tough to know this, but tougher to stay with someone who doesn't deserve you, and can't make you happy.

Heidi and Jenny - Sorry I have no idea what V day is. Congratulations? 

Hello new people. I'm glad that I'm not the only one newly joined. So the latest in fun pregnancy symptoms are the massively painful, sharp abdominal cramps every time I have to do some washroom business of the #2 variety. Luckily I have had these infrequently before I was pregnant or they would have scared the hell out of me. I get super hot and can't breathe for a second when it happens. Uggh. Now I have to get up 20 minutes earlier for work to deal with this new aberration. Fun times! I'm already counting down the weeks to go and I'm only in week 9. I think the gremlin is trying to kill me. If I don't make it, tell my husband I love him :)


----------



## jessiecat

Jenny: I think the other ladies have given you good advice. I was married in my mid 20s and we were both verbally abusive and the relationship was unhealthy even though (surprisingly) we were very much in love. I blame myself because i wasn't ready to be married and I took it out on my ex. I think had we really tried we could've made it work and learned to be kind and appreciate one another. I simply gave up and left because I hadn't been ready to get married in the first place. We were together almost 6 years total (dating and married). I waited 12 years to remarry, but learned a lot while i was single and had various boyfriends. I learned how my own behavior was contributing to the demise of the relationships I was in. Do you think you can get back to the way things were when you were courting and engaged? You want a solid foundation for the baby to grow on... I'm not pro-divorce by any means, especially when children are involved, but it takes a lot of work to appreciate and be appreciated if you have been together a long time and have started to take each other for granted. You may have to get away for a short while (like Kiley did) in order to get back to the way things were before.

Kiley: Be happy the symptoms haven't started yet. When they do it can be pretty awful!

Blingy: Congrats on passing the Glucose test!!!!

Congrats Bluefairy and BLaze!!! The first trimester was stressful for me too- I looked at the toilet paper every single time I went to the bathroom, thinking i was about to spot. I had painful cramping early on and went to the ER for an ultrasound to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. I drove my husband crazy, thinking we might not see a heartbeat on our 10 week scan. I did not bond with the pregnancy at all until i hit the second trimester. Each step of the way (first ultrasound, first time hearing the heartbeat, genetic testing) has been anxiety ridden and then a huge relief when all turns out well. Try not to google search too much- It gets so much easier and better as the weeks progress!!!!! If the baby is healthy then all will go as planned. There is NOTHING we can do at this point except eat well and rest.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi Ladies!

Jenny - Yay for '[email protected] day! (This is when you reach 24 weeks and baby is considered viable if born this early- the countdowns to milestones never seems to end!). Really sorry to hear you are going through a tough time time with OH, some of the other ladies on here have given some good advice having been through similar. I hope things can be sorted out soon for you and baby.

Congratulations and welcome blaze & bluefairy! It really will get easier as you see the weeks ticking by and you begin to reach some milestones. I had a tough few weeks early on as I spotted from weeks 4-8 and had US at 6w3days which showed baby was well and had a strong HB.

Stacy - poor you! sounds like you're getting every symptom possible then some just for added fun! I'm sure once you reach 2nd tri you'll start to feel more human!

Hi jessie! hadn't heard from you for a while, hope you are feeling alot better now.

Kiley - not long now for your US on wed. fx'd for you x

Afm - nothing to report really, feeling ok, no new symptoms - I guess no news is good news, right?


----------



## BlingyGal

Hi Ladies! How's everyone doing?

StaceyM - those cramps sound AWFUL! I hope it gets better for you. I had some nasty cramps due to constipation for awhile but it got better. Sometimes I would double over in pain just trying to get to the bathroom. 

AFM, nothing to report here. Today is 28 WEEKS! Holy cow, it's starting to go more quickly. I'm working on the nursery colour scheme. I vowed I wouldn't be one of those crazy, over the top moms who spends lots of time decorating but I'm kind of heading in that direction. 

One other thing, is anyone else having trouble concentrating at work? I'm super daydreamy lately...


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thank everyone for the support.

I don't want to make this thread about me but just another incident happened today that gives you an idea of the unpredictable outbursts.

He is sick and needed Klennex so I bought him a box, however it was two ply and he reacted by calling me ******** and I should know that we always buy three ply and not two ply and I never pay attention.

So something as simple as buying the wrong Tissue caused a scene and I went off in tears because I am so emotional from being sick myself etc.

Hope everyone else is good!

I just hope this is not affecting my baby I love her so much.


----------



## StaceyM

I've had to stop playing sports because I've been too sick. :growlmad: I'm 9 weeks now. I think I'm feeling a bit better, but it's hard to tell. I guess I can't play as hard as I used to...My husband wants me to start walking. God. Walking. That makes me feel like an old lady.

Jenny- Are you sure your husband isn't the one who is pregnant? I know, I know, I shouldn't joke, but unless he is, he should be saying thank you that you went to pick the tissue up for him. He can live with 2-ply. Please.

Blingy - You are almost done. Can we switch? Pretty please? :nope:

Thanks for the sympathy Heidi and Blingy. It makes me feel better.

Kiley, Blue, Blaze - How are you all doing? Dish, girls, dish!


----------



## Jenny Bean

StaceyM said:


> Jenny- Are you sure your husband isn't the one who is pregnant? I know, I know, I shouldn't joke, but unless he is, he should be saying thank you that you went to pick the tissue up for him. He can live with 2-ply. Please.
> 
> LOL thank you for this this made me smile, lol...Yes I think you are right he is still in the infant stage sometimes I think!


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies! Sorry it has been a while for my update! I have been swamped at work and then when I get home I don't want to do anything at all.

Blingy- I am with you on the not being able to concentrate at work. And I am only 7 weeks! 

Jenny- Sorry your husband is still being a j*rk... Does he have a stressful job and maybe takes his stress out on you?

Stacy- ugh, I will hate when the only thing I can do is walk! 

I am 7 weeks + 2 days today. Doc appt went very well. Doc says everything looks perfect. Even got to hear the heartbeat! It was amazing. Doc gave me a due date of October 31st. :) I go back for another scan on April 1st. I will be 9w+4 at that one. Still nervous and excited for it at the same time. I attached a pic of my little gummy bear for you. :)

Well, the nausea hit last Monday after my workout and Tuesday I had it during my workout and after all the way until 2:30pm. I work out at 5am every morning during the week and normally do not eat before I work out so on Wednesday I tried eating a little before my workout. That helped a lot and by the end of my workout I was feeling much better. My doc then suggested I drink a protein shake immediately upon waking with my slice of toast and that did the trick! No nausea! Missed my workout today because were were out late last night for a concert and oh I am feeling it today. I got enough sleep, however I am feeling nauseous today. I am convinced its because I did not workout and did not have my morning protein shake. I guess this is definitely incentive for me to keep working out first thing in the morning!! And no more going to bed late! I am totally regretting it and it is only 11am! Today is going to be a long day. Might have to skip out on work early. 

Food aversions seem to be starting as well. Things now seem a little bit spicier than normal and foods that I normally like and crave, I just do not want anymore. The last two years, being healthy has been easy for me, but now I really have to fight with myself to eat healthy. I am not even craving anything specific. I just don't want what I have been used to eating for the past two years! I am not doing too terribly though. Still counting my calories so I can keep tabs on what I am eating and have not gained any weight yet. 

I hope everyone has a great week!
 



Attached Files:







6w+4.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yes he has a lot of pressure at work but I don't think that is the root cause of his anger issues, I think it more about control etc.

Anyways I am trying to manage it.

Just getting off of a horrible cold blah, lost two pounds over the weekend and I worry about my little baby growing.

I hope everyone else is doing well and at least the weather is getting a bit better now.


----------



## Bluefairy1

Hi how is everyone doing?

Kiley - beautiful scan pic! And well done re those 5am workouts! Makes me feel so lazy. Every night i have good intentions to hit the gym and then just end up slobbing on the sofa.

7w4d today and feeling good. Which worries me! Slightly sore boobs, tiredness and a bit of dizziness/sea sickness but definitely not what i would class as nausea. Have a scan booked for tomorrow evening and feeling very nervous.


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Blue! Good luck with your scan! I was nervous as well for my first scan but was immediately relieved when I saw my little bean on the screen. I saw my bean even before the doc pointed him/her out. And then I heard the heartbeat and was even more relieved. 

All day nausea is in full force this week. :( Missed my workout this morning it was so bad. All I can eat is Lipton Noodle Soup and ice chips. Ugh... Why did I wish for these symptoms!? Praying they go away soon. Its horrible and gets worse if I let my stomach get empty, but what makes it tough is that nothing sounds good to me. The thought of most foods make me want to vomit right now. Even just talking about eating makes my stomach upset.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow it seems like everyone is progressing nicely on this thread :hugs:

I am happy to be finally in the double digits, less than 100 days to go now!

I am so anxious to meet her but don't want the days to pass so quickly.

Hope everyone is doing well also!


----------



## StaceyM

Yep. I think I remember telling you that when you got the symptoms you would look back at wanting them and laugh/cry. I'm looking at you Kylie :winkwink:

I'm not a gym girl, but I play sports (mostly ultimate frisbee) and I teach a dance class in the morning (I teach dance and drama at a high school). I haven't made the last three games, and I struggle through my morning dance class. I have no idea how you get up at 5am. I can't even get up that early when I'm not pregnant...but I am a night owl I suppose. Working out does give you more energy and fends off the sickness in some ways, but it makes it worse in other ways, which is hard to explain and weird, but true. I also have to wear a tight sports bra and another couple of chest hugging shirts just to avoid the pain while running/jumping. Sometimes I think I'm just getting worn out because I've been sick since week 4. I have never really obsessed about my weight...I just really love dancing and ultimate so I miss it.

I don't know if this will help Kiley (and other girls just newly pregnant), but I find that fruit is the easiest thing for me to eat. Strawberries (and other berries) go down really well, and they have a high water content so it is helping me stay hydrated. They have fibre too which seemed to help my stomach cramps. I used to drink a ton of water, but I am having trouble getting it down lately.... It's the same for me Kylie - If my stomach gets empty I am so sick, but if I fill it too much I get sick too...which is the problem with water I think. I like soup too but I can't eat food additives because of my thyroid, and most soups have msg/other additives. Wolfgang Puck makes a nice line of organic soups with all whole foods. They have chicken noodle. It's pretty good.

Don't worry about your weight Jenny. I lost 10 pounds the first month I was pregnant (weeks 2-6). My baby is growing normally. I have a thyroid issue which makes weight changes worse, and I was still ok, so you should be too. I think I have gained a bit of it back since then. I hate weighing myself because I try not to obsess about stuff like that, but when the doctor told me my weight had gone down so much, I worried. I guess it's hard not to worry while we are pregnant. I find it hilarious that I am trying NOT to lose weight. LOL. When will THAT ever happen again.

All of you ladies have such early scans! Maybe it is an American thing. My first official meeting with the ObGyn and my first scan isn't for almost 2 weeks, and I will be 12 weeks then. My doctor accidentally sent me too early to genetics so I ended up with an 8 week scan, but only because he got the dates confused :)


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies! Good to hear how everyone is doing.

Happy 6 months to me and jennybean for today! Time is flying by, I have just 8 more weeks left in work before I take maternity leave!
Must feel even quicker for you blingygal (29 weeks now?)

Kiley - lovely scan picture! glad to hear all is well, you'll be astounded in the scan difference when you go for your next one (is it at 12 weeks? in UK we get scans at different times and less of them than the USA ladies). My sickness was like yours, too much or little food and I felt nauseaous, but no major aversions just massive indecisiveness - I found it hard to chose what I wanted but needed to eat there and then to stop feeling awful (I was getting dizzy with low blood sugar too).

Hi stacy, bluefairy, blaze, jessie, pansorie and what's happened to lola and steno? (hi to anyone else I've missed!)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Yay Heidi, happy 6 months to you as well!! :happydance:

Don't you love to see the ticker going up as we progress!!

One more week and off to the third trimester, I am so happy to have made it this far, yay!


----------



## KileyJean

Happy 6 months ladies! I feel like its going to be forever before I get there! 

Heidi my next ultrasound is on April 1st. I'll be 9w+4 at that one. I do not really know what the standard is at my doctor's office but I am thinking he wants to keep an eye on me since this is my first and I am over 35. Also about 5 years ago I had a couple procedures on my cervix because they found pre-cancer cells, so that could be another reason. 

Good news! Today my nausea is considerably better. I started taking 100mg of Vitamin B6 on Tuesday so maybe that is what is helping. Hoping to get back to my workout routine tomorrow. 

Stacey- thank goodness I can still eat fruit. I loved fruit even before pregnancy so I am happy that taste has not changed yet. And normally I am like you and try stay away from anything processed with additives, but unfortunately, that is all that seems to appeal to me right now. I seem to be reverting back to my childhood years... the thought of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich is really appealing to me right now so I think I'll try that for lunch. lol! I also do not want anything to do with meat so I am trying to get my protein elsewhere. This is definitely a learning experience! And my likes and dislikes changing all the time is really starting to confuse my husband!


----------



## BlingyGal

Ohhh yay! Lots of posts to catch up on!

KileyJean - I love your scan pic, it's a little jellybean, too cute! Just wait until your next scan and you see the difference in size/development, it's amazing! I had a scan around 8 weeks then 12 weeks, HUGE difference. 

Bluefairy - it sounds like you definitely have morning sickness but it's just a bit more mild. I had morning sickness, I've never throw up from it, but it involved a motion sickness feeling, watery mouth, throat tightening and general all-day miserableness. I wasn't very productive in those weeks!

Stacey - I play ultimate too, I love it SO MUCH! Currently, my team is organizing themselves for the upcoming season, I'm getting all the emails and I feel a little bit sad that I won't be joining them. We've been playing together for about 4 years. I'm wondering if I will be ready to play in Fall - I have no idea if that's realistic. I will say I'm enjoying swimming laps and doing aquafit 4 times a week - the moment I enter the water, my belly goes 'ahhhhhh, I'm lighter!' and it feels so good to have some of the pressure off. Prenatal yoga has also been surprisingly good and helpful! Plus I'm loving being in a room full of preggos - we get lots of discussion time.

Jenny - I noticed yesterday that your ticker was at 99 days! Congrats! That was a big mental milestone for me, for some reason.

Heidipie - How did you decide when to stop working? I'm thinking I may stop at 36 weeks. I haven't discussed it with my OBGYN, I have no idea if I need an 'excuse' to get a note from him or if he'll just take my cue if I say that I'm done working. I have tons of general illness that I can use; in Canada, we're allowed to use general illness before the birth and then once the baby is born, we officially start our year of maternity leave.

As for me, I'm feeling pretty good still - no sciatica or major aches/pains! Minimal discomfort, just some ligament pains sometimes but going on a long walk seems to help a TON with making those pains go away. I may need to buy a special pillow for my belly soon - I'm a side sleeper and my belly is making me tip over too far sometimes. I don't like the feeling of having extra pressure on the belly so I need something to prop my belly up.

I'm starting realize I don't know anything about labour or what my pain management options are....I should probably look into some classes! :haha:


----------



## Heidipie77

Blingy, I have 6 weeks annual leave to take before my years maternity leave starts as we still accrue it while off (I work in the nhs). I think I will be glad to go off early as I went to go yesterday and had my sore feet diagnosed as plantar fasciitis ( been aching for about 4 weeks now)

Gosh, all you ladies are keeping really active! Well done, just really walking the dog every day got a prenatal Pilates dvd before I got pregnant but haven't touched it!


----------



## Jenny Bean

KileyJean - Trust me I felt the exactly the same way you do, I still have a long way to go, lol...don't worry you will get there too!:winkwink:

BlingyGal - Under a 100 days was a big milestone for me, and like you I am not sure why, I guess we all have to cling on these milestones! And wow, 29 weeks for you you get getting closer and closer, lol...Some classes may be good but I think I am going to try to watch Youtube videos first, lol...So you will have to let me know if you do start taking classes and how they are!

Heidipie....I am SOOOO jealous that you have that much time vacation to take before your mat leave, you are super lucky! I have been eating up my sick/vacation days for the routine doctors appointments and random colds and stuff....Oh well I may have 2 days left when its all said and done, lol...


----------



## bicyclegoddes

It's my first pregnancy ever - conceived after 4 months of trying- ended up with the BOGO twins and found out at about 9.5 wks that it was twins. Total shock. We'd had a positive home pregnancy test on Jan 9th.

We announced to friends and family after our second appt and 3rd ultrasound on March 3rd. 

We are now at day 105. 

Second trimester is much better than first. Developing a small twin belly.

Made it thru three ultrasounds. 

Did the genetic screening/ nuchal scan which said we had the risk factors of a 20 YO. So opted against amnio or cvs since there's double the risk or more even of miscarriage with twins.

Our next appt is April 13th- the 2 hour ultrasound - one hour per baby. With anatomy scan. 

We are planning to have the technician write the genders on a piece of paper and then go for a picnic on our local park volcano and open it in private together. 

We are planning to announce the genders to our family on May 1.

We wanted to keep something to ourselves for a while. 

We have hired a twin expert doula and found an awesome OB with Kaiser in Portland who is pro vaginal birth and had twins herself. 

So far so good. I will be about 2 mos past my 39th birthday when I deliver. 

Hopefully it all works out and this can be our first and last pregnancy. :thumbup:

https://lbdf.lilypie.com/TikiPic.php/Bnnhyzk.jpghttps://lbdf.lilypie.com/Bnnhm7.png


----------



## jessiecat

bicycleg- so awesome to read that you got pregnant easily and with healthy twins at that!!! I love your gender reveal plan. Look forward to hearing more about your journey. 

JennyBean: congrats on officially only having double digits remaining! I hope all is getting better on the homefront. 

Kiley: How you feeling? 

Heidi: So jealous of your time off! I'm trying to work as much as possible until at least a month before baby gets here so that i can take off about 6 months to care for him/her. Hubby and i are going to be moving halfway across the country so i'm quitting work and will be looking for a new job once the baby is around 5-6 months old. It will be tough not having the second income but we'll manage. 

Stacey: I've seriously eaten more fruit and soup in these last few months than i have over my entire lifetime. Can't get enough. You're right- it's all the water in both. I can't stay hydrated enough and i'm constantly drinking water or juice. I dilute my juice with a lot of water because it's so sugary/high calorie. I've luckily only gained 5 or 6 lbs total and i'm now 19 weeks. 

Blingy: Pics of your nursery!!!!

I've been slowly starting to register for baby items on amazon and I'm overwhelmed with the options and the reviews. 
I have my 20 week anatomy scan on Thursday and I think we're going to find out the baby's gender! We weren't going to, but swear we've seen a penis on our last two ultrasounds so we're going to find out if we're correct. :D


----------



## Stenokat

I'm still here. I've been busy at work and exhausted at home. Glad to see everyone progressing nicely! I had an ultrasound a couple weeks ago and they said that LO has an echogenic focus in one of her heart chambers which is a soft market for Down's. I declined the amnio, though, since my Verifi results were negative and everything else on anatomy scan was normal. 

Have a great week, ladies!


----------



## StaceyM

Blingy it's so nice to find an ultimate friend on here! It's sooo fun right?! I am also getting the summer e-mails and it's sad. It's worse because we haven't told anyone yet so I can't even explain to my teams why I'm suddenly not playing after being with them for 6 years. We usually play 2-3 times a week, and my husband captains one of the teams so I'm sure I'll get out to watch a lot. Thanks for the aquafit advice. That sounds like something I should look into early since classes don't start all the time.

Jessie I also do the 3/4 water, 1/4 juice thing. For some reason water has started to taste minerally, even though I didn't have an issue with it before so the juice helps in so many ways. Lately I've been adding lemonade to it. I've read a ton about lemons on this forum. What is it with pregnant ladies and lemons? :) I don't know but I'm addicted.

I met my ObGyn today. He is nice, but I didn't get to see the baby. Booo. Apparently in Canada you only get a 20 week scan, and one optional nuchal translucency ultrasound at 12 weeks if you are concerned with genetic issues. Sigh. I love Canada and free healthcare, but it would be nice to have more scans. My doctor says that for normal risk patients it is not medically necessary, and that before 20 weeks he can't see anything important anyway. I know he's right, but I am disappointed. I guess having free public healthcare means we have to be efficient. Sigh again. I guess being 39 doesn't make me higher risk. I guess I should be thankful that I am considered normal risk and move on. Well I have my Nuchal on Tuesday so I get to see the baby then anyway, and then I have to wait until 20 weeks. 

One piece of good news is that my due date is October 14, so that means that most of the late part of my pregnancy will happen in the summer when I will be on summer break from teaching. I guess I'll have to drag myself back to work in September for a week or two before I can get a doctor's note to take sick leave, but all in all it seems like I timed that pretty well....accidentally. :) Also the baby is due 3 days before my 40th birthday which is cool I think.

Steno stay in touch. You seem like such a calm person, and I'm sure your baby is fine, but you sound like you've had to deal with some tough scares during your pregnancy, and I'm pretty sure you don't deserve another one. Stay well. You're handling it with more grace than I would.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I went to the doctors today and he surprised me by telling me they found an abnormal antibody in my blood. I assume it has something to do with me being o-negative because I was suppose to get the RhoGAM shot today but my doctor said he needs to see further testing on my blood first to see what we are dealing with.

He also scheduled me for an urgent ultrasound today which seemed to be good, good flow of blood to the placenta, the baby measured exactly what my dates are suppose to be, the baby is moving well, good heart rate. She did mention something about the heart but said it could be the position the baby was in, the "image was fuzzy". So I don't know what she meant by that or if I should worry.

I hopefully will know more on thursday.

I am just wondering if anyone has experience with this and what the outcome was because I am quite freaked out right now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StaceyM

'Abnormal antibodies' could mean anything. Whenever your body undergoes an 'attack' on itself it produces antibodies. Those help your immune system protect against future attacks. For example, if you have chicken pox your body develops antibodies to chicken pox which help create an immunity. Sometimes your body makes a mistake and thinks there is an attack so it attacks itself and creates antibodies. For example, I have a condition called thyroiditis. My thyroid (a gland in your neck that secretes a hormone throxin) was exposed to something environmental and my immune system started to attack not only the environmental toxin, but also my own body, causing damage to my own thyroid. Now I take synthetic hormone substitute because my thyroid doesn't work 100% properly. Your baby is like a foreign object to your body. That is why your body lowers its immune response during pregnancy so it doesn't attack the 'foreign body' (aka your baby). You could have antibodies for any number of reasons, some serious, some not so bad. No one here can answer your question because only your doctor will have the blood test results that explain what KIND of antibodies you have, which tells you what your body reacted to. Your doctor knows to look out for this in pregnancy so he/she will be vigilant - don't worry. You can't do anything about this until you hear from your doctor. It *might* be an RH+/- incompatibility, but who knows.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks for your response.
So it could be potentially very serious :-(
I think I have more questions then answers right now.
But your response was helpful.


----------



## StaceyM

Ok. It's official. I actually hate being pregnant. How many more weeks of being sick and tired, and tired and sick again? Sigh. Someone mercy kill me by smothering me with a stuffed animal. I know, I know, is there a drama queen icon?


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi Ladies! hope everyone is ok, things have been quiet on here lately (me included, just reading not posting).

Jenny - did you find out about the antibody yet? What about the fuzzy area on the scan?

Steno- good to hear from you. I'm sure everything is fine with your little girl, surely the blood test is more accurate than an interpretation of a scan.

Stacy - sorry to hear you are having it so rough still, hope oh is looking after you.

How is everyone else? come on ladies you are the only ones I have to compare and commiserate with! (only one person I kind of know, she works in my office but not my team is pregnant and is 5 weeks ahead but I hardly get to talk to her)

Kiley - saw your recent scan on the over 38 thread, how amazingly clear! most of the 3D scans I see are all ripply and melty looking.

afm - not much going on here, saw my midwife this week and she is leaving to work in the nhs next week! That's the second one now. I chose to go with one2one midwives as you are supposed to have continuity of care with one mw and her buddy. Still better than the nhs I think though as they visit you at home and give you plenty of time where you only get a 15 min appt. with nhs mw. All was well with baby boy, hb and fundus all on track. Also my bp is fine which I was worried about because of the swelling in my feet and ankles (thought pre-eclampsia).

Am totally making the most of a 4 day weekend, getting lots of rest and my feet have been hurting a lot less for it. Only around 5 more weeks in work and I can put my feet up for 6 weeks lol!


----------



## blm1975

I totally understand. I turned 40 a week before I conceived. I'm almost 6 weeks and so afraid to allow myself to get excited out of fear I'll miscarry and be more miserable because I allowed it to be "real." I'm dying for the ultrasound and the doctor to tell me things look normal so I can start to enjoy this. Congratulations to you, and know you're not alone. It feels good to have this group already (I just joined 10 minutes ago), because I don't have friends my age experiencing first pregnancy. I can use the support. Becky


----------



## RaquelDee

Welcome Becky. I am a little younger (37) and expecting my first in July. 24 weeks today, so v-day! Anyhow, despite the many horror stories that link 'advanced maternal age' to complications, I've had a pretty uncomplicated time so far (fingers crossed this continues). It's probably a good idea to remember that increased odds (of miscarriage, trisomies, etc) are just that, odds - it doesn't mean that anything will go wrong or that your pregnancy is necessarily going to be any worse than someone who is younger. I certainly know people older than me who have had zero problems and, sadly, younger friends who have had a rough time, so your age is not a guarantee of a good or bad experience either way. 

I would however recommend getting the cell-free DNA test (harmony, panorama, or whatever they call it where you are) at 10-12 weeks, as this certainly reduced stress for me in terms of knowing we were clear of the more common genetic issues. 

I didn't see my obstetrician until 10 weeks. She deals with a lot of patients who are older than me (I think because she's quite expensive - lol!) and has been utterly unconcerned about my age, which has also been quite comforting, too.

The other thing I would say is that if something does go wrong, this is a great place for support - there are lots of lovely people on these forums who are very kind and sympathetic, and probably someone who will know exactly how you are feeling. 

All the best with it - first trimester is so uncertain but hopefully you can relax and start to enjoy your pregnancy soon.


----------



## StaceyM

Hi Becky. I'm Stacey. I'm 39 and probably only 10ish months younger than you....my 40th is in October. If it makes you feel any better I haven't had any issues at all so far, and this is also my first pregnancy. My ObGyn and my GP both wave their hand in my face when I say that I am old. They aren't worried at all. I am considered normal risk by everyone who has seen me. It's only me that worries :) With that being said, I think it's normal to stay somewhat emotionally detached in the beginning. Or at least I feel exactly the same way, so it must be at least somewhat common. I'm 12.5 weeks now, and even though I haven't had any problems that would even hint at miscarriage, and even though I just had a completely normal nuchal (genetics) scan, I still have a hard time allowing myself to get attached. I'm getting there - but slowly. I wonder sometimes if having a difficult pregnancy tends to depend on a variety of factors. My husband and I got pregnant really quickly and without issue. I read your other post and it seems like that's the same situation for you. I think fertility matters as much as age does. I agree with Raquel about the verifi/panorama/harmony test. Even though it is not available in my area, I just ordered it from a private clinic in Toronto. I think that when I get the results it will be easier to be more relaxed, and just enjoy. I finally told the in-laws/parents. They were supportive but very surprised. Stay in touch. I'm new here also, but this is a great group.


----------



## babypapoose

Don't worry too much about it. My sister and some friends went through pregnancy over 35 just fine. Take good care of yourself ;) Good luck!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi again everyone,

Heidi, 

I had more blood work last week because I definately have the Anti-d antibody in my body, however, they didn't check the levels of this antibody which is important to know and see if it has a potential to harm the baby. So I may be getting my blood checked weekly to see if the levels are increasing or not. I get the next set of results on Thursday.

As for the "fuzzy" heart on the scan, my doctor said the ultrasound tech did an anatomy scan and didn't really need to because the baby is getting bigger so it is hard sometimes to get accurate information, or something to that effect, lol. That being said she is measuring right on target and the blood flow to the brain is good (this is I think the first symptom of anemia, which they closely monitor now that I have that antibody identified). So I am hoping all is well on Thursday and I will report back.

Hope everyone is doing well xo.


----------



## BlingyGal

Hello ladies! 

A warm welcome to the new joiners!

I haven't written here in awhile because I would just moan and complain! And here it comes...I'm so tired! I'm getting very little sleep. I had five days off this weekend, wanted to catch up on sleep but, if anything, sleep has become more elusive. WAAAAH. I'm not even sure what the problem is, many trips to the bathroom, baby moving like crazy in the middle of the night, swollen hands/feet, oh, and RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME. Sigh. I've been awake since 3am, so I came into work two hours early, lol. 

I turned 38 this past week! Eeep. Can't believe it. I don't feel 38...maybe 28? Okay, more like 30 years old but that's it.

I did read everyone's updates, twice. But I can't remember enough of anything to reply individually, sorry. Except for Jenny, keep us updated on the antibody situation.

Sorry for the lame post. :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## StaceyM

Please complain. It makes me feel better about complaining :blush:

I'm 13 weeks today. Does that count as 2nd trimester?


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! Heidi reminded me that I forgot to share my scan pictures from my 9 week appointment! Doc said everything still looked perfect and did not need to see me back for another 4 weeks. :) He did 3D since my hubby could not come to this appointment and I wanted some good pictures for him. I am amazed as how they turned out. Looks like a little baby and not just a blob! :)

Jenny- Keep us posted on the Antibody situation. Sending positive thoughts your way!

Everyone else- I love hearing about your journey. I am learning a lot from you! Benefit to not being as far along as most of you! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7066.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









Foot.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello all,

I am happy to report that the results of my most recent blood work shows that I am clear of the antibodies. It looks like the positive result came from the rhogam shot I had at 15 weeks when I spotted.

I am clear to go ahead and get the next rhogam shot to further protect my baby for any blood mixing :happydance:

I am so happy and I found out that my baby at the most recent ultrasound weighed 2.5 pounds, so she is right on track.

Thanks everyone for their concern.


----------



## Heidipie77

Great news Jenny! &#128515;


----------



## StaceyM

I'm having a girl! The Verifi test was negative for chromosomal abnormalities :happydance:


----------



## jessiecat

Great news stacey and jenny!!!!!


----------



## Heidipie77

Fab news Stacey! Are you feeling any better now you are in 2nd tri?


----------



## KileyJean

Congrats Stacey!! And good news Jenny!


----------



## StaceyM

Thanks everyone. I think I'm feeling better overall. I dunno. Some things are better and some are worse. Pregnancy is so bizarre. I went to see an acupuncturist 2 days ago who specializes in prenatal acupuncture. I was afraid to go during my first trimester. I'm not sure if I was being silly to worry, but I just couldn't make myself try a new person until 14 weeks (my normal physio who did acupuncture on me twice won't do pregnant ladies). It helped. She said that the hormone changes were aggravating my existing back problems, and that I was all 'backed up'. Some of the pain is gone now, especially the really bad pain behind my eyes, so I will try to go every week now and see. I don't know If I told you guys that I had back surgery 20 years ago for a herniated disc. It doesn't usually bother me too much, but I think pregnancy is exacerbating the existing problem. I really just worry about what my back is going to be like at 30 weeks... Kiley, it looks like you are the last of us who posts regularly to make it to 12 weeks! It's really nice that everyone is doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## KileyJean

Glad you are feeling better Stacey. Hopefully the acupuncturist can help with some of your back pain throughout the rest of your pregnancy. That would be a worry of mine too. Backs are so easy to re-injure. 

I am doing well. I apparently got lucky and only really had two bad weeks of nausea. Once week 8 hit it pretty much tapered off. I feel like I am getting more energy back as well. Still battling bloat but now that I am able to eat my healthy foods again, I should be able to control most of that with keeping my sodium intake low. Pretty sure I gained a little from the last 5-6 weeks of terrible eating, but hoping that will taper off and even out now that I am back to eating healthy again. I at least was able to keep up with my morning workouts 5 to 6 days per week. Glad I did not slack there. 

No bump yet just bloat, but I started my bump progress pics and thought I'd share. :)
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## StaceyM

LOL Kiley. I also have the bloat bump and nothing else :) I'm glad you've been so lucky with morning sickness. When I told my mother-in-law she said that she didn't really understand morning sickness because she didn't have it with either pregnancy. :growlmad: Le sigh. She had two boys. My mother had two girls and did get really sick, so maybe the old wives tale about being sicker with a girl is true. Probably not, but it is an interesting coincidence. 

I'm not eating as well as I usually do. Some of the veggies that I used to eat on a regular basis are a 'no go' for the gremlin. I used to eat my greens (kale, chard, etc..) cooked down with onions and garlic, but the gremlin won't eat onions or garlic, so I haven't had many of those, which is a bummer. I'm hoping that eating healthier before the pregnancy will count, and I'm just doing my best at the moment. 

Not having enough exercise has been the worst, but I can't play sports and keep a barf bag on the sidelines. It's just not cool. The headaches, back pain, and dizzies have been keeping me away as well. Someone mentioned aquafit earlier in this thread. I start tomorrow and will go twice a week. I don't think it will be enough for me, but I am going to start pushing myself a bit harder during my morning dance classes...at least until I start to feel dizzy. I'm not gaining weight, but I just feel sluggish and out of shape. I'm grumpy about it, but I need to stop focusing on what I can't do and find ways to get back into shape using exercise that I can do.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone!

wow - I can't believe how quick things are going for everyone with kiley, stacey, bluefairy in 2nd tri already and jessie, steno & bicyclegodess past half way point and me, jenny, lola (where are you ?) and blingygal in the home straight! (hi everyone I have forgotten :winkwink:)

Like blingy I am feeling tired alot but having trouble sleeping as getting up 2/3 times to wee plus waking up everytime I need to turn around. I guess the nights will only get worse, so good prep!
I saw my midwife yesterday (30w 5d) and everything is measuring fine, fundal height is 32cm and baby's heartbeat great. 
She did tell me to put my feet up more as my feet and ankles are quite puffy (we have been having some hot weather which isn't helping) but being at work full-time and having stuff to do when I get home this hasn't been a priority, but now I've been told I suppose I should as she says they will get worse as pregnancy goes on. She wasn't concerned about my weight gain although I certainly am, I have already gained 3 stones and still have 9 weeks left to go! I am one of those poor women who only have to look at a cake recipe to gain weight though.

A couple of weeks ago I went for a pregnancy massage which was full body and lasted an hour. I will go back for another when on mat leave as it was lovely to be pampered and I will make the most of my time off before baby arrives (only 3 weeks left in work -yes!). Have also booked on hypnobirthing classes, active labour and baby know how starting up in May.

Picture was taken at 30w 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey- As far as old wives tales go everything was the opposite for my mom. She got sick with her boys but little to no nausea with her girls. And the one about carrying girls high... Nope. She said with both my sister and we were so low she felt like we were going to just fall out of her lol. I am curious about those things too though! I just want to know already! I am finally over my food aversions so now I have no reason to eat bad. I know I gained some weight and it is kinda bothering me. I'm sure it will even out though once I get back to my healthy habits. Hopefully your nausea goes away soon so you can get active again. 

Heidi- Good to hear baby is doing great! Sorry about the sleep though. I was wondering how sleeping will be like when I am bigger. I was going to buy a body pillow until I pulled one of the king size pillows off the guest room bed. It is just perfect as a body pillow for me haha! I am only 5 feet so that helps. :) I bet your massage was great! I'll have to keep that in mind for later. 

I have a home doppler and I finally found my little one's heat beat! Made me pretty happy to hear it especially since I have been feeling so great lately and sometimes do not feel pregnant. Very reassuring to know baby is still there. Boobs still hurt though! And they are getting huge! Hubby is pretty happy about that haha!

Weekend is almost here! Hope everyone has a great weekend!.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hello to everyone!

Can't believe time is going to fast....slow at the same time, lol

Hi Heidi, my due date buddy, lol, glad everything is going so well for you. I had a doctors appointment yesturday and my belly measured at 30 cm's instead of 31 :-( so I hope that doesn't mean she stopped growing or there is a problem....it seems like I am always worried about something. Dr. said for now he is not worried about 1 cm. I am hoping it was because it was early in the morning and I didn't have much in my stomach yet...

Oh well I have to wait until next week.

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone hope you are having a good weekend so far.

Jenny- my bump measured 32 cm which is fine also, just if you drop 2cm below or go above then they like to scan baby to check on growth. Try not to worry you are measuring just fine &#128522;


----------



## StaceyM

Yea I'm sure those old wives tales are nonsense, but they are fun sometimes. :D I tried to do my standard dance warm-up with the students but I ended up feeling out of breath, and I threw up in my office trashcan after class. %[email protected]$#^&Y. Did anyone else still have bad symptoms at 16 weeks? Also does anyone else feel like their heart is racing? My resting heart rate is normally in the 60s... I read that it is normal to be up by 15-20 beats per minute at this point, but yuch. It feels so weird.


----------



## StaceyM

Oh! I meant to tell you that you look beautiful Heidi but I forgot!


----------



## Heidipie77

Thanks Stacey! Can't wait to see some of your bumps on here ladies.
I get the heart racing thing sometimes, can feel my heart go faster for a few or more seconds for no reason. Is that how it is with you?
Sorry to hear you still feel bad, are you usually sick or mostly nauseous?

Kiley, great idea with the pillow! Those pregnancy ones look far too big (expensive too), I would be fighting with it for space in the bed! I could imagine they make you really hot too, especially the ones which look like you're wearing it!

How are all the other ladies doing? It's been a bit quiet on here for a while now.

Blingy, I think you're due first out of our group? How's things going?

Starting on the raspberry leaf tea this week, my mw said to drink it. 1 cup per day for 2 weeks, then 2 cups for next 2 weeks and so on.
Anyone been buying any nice stuff for baby? I was trying to hold out and wait until I'm on leave so I could have some shopping sprees, but have been buying on the internet when I see special offers! ( got a Moses basket & rocking stand for 30% off last weekend - can't resist a bargain!)


----------



## StaceyM

Yea that happens too, but mostly the discomfort is that my resting heart rate is in the 80s-90 rather than in the 60s, but I think it's worse after I eat. I had a whole bunch of palpitations today too, but I've had those before so I think it's ok. I was at the OBGyn's yesterday and BP was 118/60 so I guess I'm fine. 

I have a small bump now! It just sort of suddenly started sticking out. I don't take pictures much and I've actually NEVER taken a selfie so I probably won't post a bump pic. Not sure if I could figure out how anyway :D


----------



## Jenny Bean

Just had to share one of my shower pics before I get extremely large lol.

This was yesturday and I am 32 weeks 3 days here 
I tried to upload it as my profile picture but its not working for some reason :-(

Don't mind my roots, lol, I haven't gotten my hair done since I found out I was pregnant ahhhh.
 



Attached Files:







11187316_10153224905978433_4355902114768906118_o[1].jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Heidipie77

gorgeous photo Jenny! you look lovely (can't see any roots either!). Did you have a baby shower? 

I haven't had any proper pics taken of me, just my bump progression ones done as a selfie. Will have to get OH to take some , this precious time will be over soon otherwise. I am planning on getting a 3D photo taken which they then turn into a figurine of you! should be hilarious to see how massive I look - will do this around 37 weeks (as well as being a great keepsake)

hope everyone is well x


----------



## KileyJean

You look Great Jenny! I love your bump! 

I had another scan last Wednesday and my doctor is certain we are having a GIRL! :pink: He uses the Nub Theory this early in the game to determine the sex. It apparently is 98.7% accurate on scans between weeks 12-15 (as long as baby is cooperating). We will have confirmation on the 20th at my next appointment. :) Things are going well for me. Feeling good, waiting for my bump. :)
 



Attached Files:







7w4d.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7770.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks Heidi and Kiely 

Heidi, Yes it was my shower so my husband took one nice pic of me, lol.
I wanted one nice picture and I am not going to pay for professional ones, lol. How have you been feeling....can you believe we are getting so close yet so far away, lol

Kiley, your bump will come soon, I had the littlest little bump at 5 months and I loved it, lol. Oh and congrats on the pink bump!

Glad to see everyone is doing so well.

I am so excited that I am getting closer.

I have a doctors appointment on Thursday so I hope my bump is measuring properly. My scale is increasing and I do look bigger, lol and she is kicking a ton


----------



## Heidipie77

Great scan pics kiley! And a girl! Congratulations xx you'll see a bump soon, I was 16 weeks when I noticed a proper little bump rather than feeling bloated from Christmas (was 14 weeks Xmas day).

50 days left for us jenny! Definitely feels like its going quicker now. 

I am seeing my midwife on Thursday too just for a check up. We also went to the first hypno birthing class last night which seems good, if I'm able to go with all the affirmations and relaxation music we're supposed to do! It does make sense though that by being calm and relaxed your labour will progress well and be easier.

Where are all the other ladies gone? Hope they are doing well and have just been too busy to come on here.


----------



## BlingyGal

I'm still here! Just tired (pretty sure I said that last time, hahaha).

My doctor signed me off work last week due to swelling and high blood pressure. So I wrapped things up and this week is all about 'me' time. Truth be told, me time has consisted of doctors appts, house related things and a bit of baby prep. I've been awake since 430am and refused to let myself nap today. Fingers crossed that translates into a good sleep tonight. I'm supposed to really limit how much I walk but I'm allowed to swim as much as I want! Go figure. I met up with my frisbee team last night to watch some of their game - I'm so sad I'm not able to play. It made me feel very wistful. 

Jenny that is a great pic of you. I haven't taken any pics really, kind of wish I had! Now I'm super swollen and past The cute bump stage. 

Heidi I will be interested to know what you think of the hypno classes. I looked into it but never committed in the end. 

Kiley yr bump will come sooner than you think! I've found that time flies when pregnant, there's so much to do! You look awesome btw!

Stacey I think aquafit would be way too easy for you right now. I started swimming laps and aquafit at 22 weeks and it seemed silly easy. Not so much now! I'm so grateful for it. Huge load off my back and belly. The water is cool and refreshing, love it. Bc I swim so much I've already had to replace my maternity swimsuit! Seemed silly to replace it so late in the game but I was feeling self conscious!

Anyway, it's night night for me. Off to eat Bon bons! (Only kidding)


----------



## StaceyM

Hey guys. So tired. I'm not sleeping well. I think my hormones are interrupting my sleep patterns. I'm fine though...just exhausted. I did start aquafit anyway, even though it is easy. I try to push myself as hard as I can in class. I can get my heart going if I really try. My ultimate team lets me practice and scrim with them. I don't run too fast and I'm careful. It's a bit of extra exercise anyway.

I bought maternity pants today and new bras. It was weird and I don't feel ready, but I am way more comfortable. The lady who fitted my bra took one look at my Victoria's Secret 34C and stifled a laugh. She brought me 38DD and said 'try this hon". Sigh. My bra cups are so big that my husband's face fits into one of them. I must've looked sad because hubby said "aw poor baby".

You all look great. For all the ladies who are further along, keep giving us information. It does help. My OB never tells me anything, so I learn a lot from you all. My mom is a nurse in the NICU but she only knows about post birth issues, not really about pregnancy.

Also, I don't wanna be an onion this week. Onions make me sick right now.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone, hope all is well!

I just had my doctor's appointment yesturday and I am still measuring a cm behind on my fundal growth. But I guess that is not terrible news, I must be growing because if I wasn't I would be 3 cms behind by now.

The doctor is also not sure the position of the baby so I will be going for another ultrasound next week to see the baby's position and growth....

I am a bit nervous but hopefully everything is okay....

How did your appointment go Heidi?


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi!

I have been having trouble sleeping too, blingy & stacey. Some nights I feel like I just spend all night needing to change position (which wakes me up!). I have also been signed off work this week because of my swollen feet and plantar fasciitis. Feel quite exhausted at the moment. Am looking forward to 'me' time too blingy, although things like housework etc. get in the way and leave me to tired for anything else (was planning on some swimming & maybe yoga once mat leave starts properly).

Stacey - you made me laugh about the bra situation, I think most of us have probably been through similar. When I was about 24 weeks I decided to measure myself for new bras and took measurements a couple of times and checked google to see if I was doing it right. Well, I came out as 40G!!! I started of at 36C and the 36D I had got were seeming a little unsupportive but 40G! so I went to be measured properly at Mothercare and had obviously been way off. She got me as 38D and laughed when I told her I'd been looking for 40G on the rack! I have never bought so many bras in such a short space of time and the nursing bras are yet to come!

Jenny - sounds like everything is fine with you and baby is growing. I envy your extra scans! No more for me since 20 week anatomy scan on the NHS. I sort of wanted to do the 3D one privately but OH didn't want to as finds them a bit freaky! 
My baby has been lying obliquely on my right hand side so am hoping he moves soon. Not sure if we get a scan or not to check on positioning closer to d-day.
I didn't see my midwife yet, she cancelled as she was ill and I am waiting for someone to re-arrange as she is now in Mexico getting married for 3 weeks. So much for being 'one to one' midwives!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Heidi...

wow that is crappy about your midwife, I hope you get an appointment soon!

Believe it or not I would prefer not getting an extra scan, lol, I am paro about the radiation or the sound affecting my baby because apparently they are pretty loud for the baby :-(

I think for the next week I am going to try getting on all fours for 10 minutes a few times a day.

Apparently that can encourage baby to move into the right position...


----------



## jessiecat

Hey ladies- 
Im still around. I still spend a lot of time in the TTC forum even at 26 weeks pregnant! I became attached to a couple of groups there. 

I love the bumps- everyone looks so beautiful. 

This week has been ROUGH physically. I'm having a lot of pelvic and lower back pain and getting up from a sitting position is awful. i walk like an 80 year old woman. i bought a belly support band and it's been a Godsend. it's got a lot of velcro and straps (so a tiny bit cumbersome) but i can at least walk straight. 

I skipped prenatal yoga the last couple of weeks and im thinking i shouldnt have. :dohh:


----------



## BlingyGal

Have a laugh at my expense bc I am. I was scrolling through my selfie bump pictures and found my early day bump pics or what I call 'the good ol' days'. You know those days when you couldn't wait for yr bump to show and imagining a bump when, really, it's all bloat and constipation?

Exhibit A: 10 week bump. Thoughts at the time: Yes, I think there is a bump there. I'm almost sure of it, my stomach isn't as flat anymore. Or am I trying to push my stomach out? Hmm I should have taken a picture before I got pregnant. That would be the only way to know for sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BlingyGal

Exhibit B: 35 week bump. Omg. I can't see my feet. I can't shave my lady parts...or my legs for that matter. Do my boobs really look that big? I had no idea...The idea of putting on pants is exhausting. I should stick to skirts and dresses. Are those rings around my neck from swelling?. Helppppppp!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Heidipie77

jenny - I had no idea baby could hear the ultrasound. I guess if a scan is seen as necessary then the benefits of it outweigh any discomfort to baby.

jessie - your pregnancy seems to be flying along. Not sure if I already said, but congratulations on your baby boy! (noticed on your ticker and wasn't sure how long it was there). Sorry to hear about your pains, I hope the support helps you as long as you need it. I wonder if younger ladies get as many aches etc. as us over 35's seem to suffer!

Blingy - deffo no bump at 10 weeks! you were tiny then. You look beautiful and you don't even seem all that large (I look loads more preggo from the side though, I still look like I have a waist from the front!). Have you took pics each week?

I hear you on trying to keep tidy in the bikini area - last week I realised it had been a while since I was even able to see down there let alone have a tidy up so checked with a mirror and properly gave myself a fright! (thankfully my epilator has a bikini shave attachment which I could just about reach with!) Leg shaving is still ok at the moment but am struggling with putting socks and shoes on (have bought a long shoehorn like a pensioner!) and dreading needing to trim my toenails as I can picture myself rolling around like a walrus trying to get close enough!

I saw a midwife today and will see the same one in 2 weeks when I am 36 weeks. Belly measured 32cm which is less than before as I was always measuring 1cm ahead rather than 1 behind. Not too sure whether different people measuring may result in discrepancies but no worries as still ok measurement. Baby is lying with head on my bladder which explains why I feel like I need a wee everytime I get up and take a fews steps anywhere.

:wave:Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Heidi and all you future mommas out there.

Your new measurement give me hope that my baby is growing on target.

I think you are right about different people measuring you differently.

My doctor did say he could have measured me 5 different times and come up with different measurements each time!

Also I think time of the day has something to do with it because of course at the end of the day I am HUGE compared to the morning!

Two more days till my ultrasound.....


----------



## KileyJean

Jenny, I think are are right about time of day. I am not as far along as you ladies, but my little baby bump is definitely bigger by evening! 

Heidi- Sorry to hear about your sleeping issues. I can't imagine it will get any better with the growing baby bump. :( Your vision of trimming toenails is cracking me up because I can totally picture myself in that position when I am bigger! 

Jessie- I have a feeling I am going to have the same issues as you. I am only 15 weeks and get pelvic discomfort every now and then. Will definitely look into getting a support band when the baby bump is larger. I hope it continues to help you.

Blingy- You look great both then and now! I am really trying to eat mostly healthy. I would say I eat about 80% healthy and the rest I let myself give in a little to those cravings. 

I will be traveling to visit my older brother and his family tomorrow. Then when I get back on Wednesday, I have another doctor appointment and will get confirmation on the gender! Doc is pretty sure girl, but I think my hubby is holding out hope for a boy. I can't wait to find out for sure so I can start buying clothes and stuff for the nursery!


----------



## BlingyGal

Quick update, ladies!
I'm in the hospital and was just induced! Unfortunately my blood pressure has really escalated. Baby is doing great though. I should have my little one in a day or two!


----------



## KileyJean

And Stacey- Sorry I missed your post! I hear swimming is great for us pregos since it takes all the pressure off your joints. Even though it may feel easy I am sure it is doing more than you think. I broke down this week and started wearing my maternity jeans. I did not want to but I feel soooo much more comfortable! My baby is still super low and my regular jeans were getting uncomfortable where the waist band cut in. The hair tie holding them closed was just not cutting it any more. Standing up I was fine, but sitting down was another story! I am only 5 feet and have a very short torso so I feel like everything is already cramped down there. Can't imagine what it will be like when I am in my third trimester. I too had to buy bigger bras already.... ugh.


----------



## KileyJean

Blingy!!! Glad to hear baby is okay! Will be praying for a safe and easy delivery!


----------



## StaceyM

Good luck Blingy! You're 38 weeks so I know everything is going to be ok!! Do we know what you are having?

I'm short too Kiley; just under 5'4". That's exactly how I felt about maternity clothes. It wasn't that my regular pants didn't fit exactly, but just that the button pushed in an awkward spot. My baby is really low as well. Don't worry too much about your discomfort yet. I had a ton of hip movement/shifting, and pain at 8-12 weeks. It almost felt like my right hip was dislocated, but then suddenly is went away. Then after that my ribs started aching to the point where I could hardly sit without leaning way back (about 13-17 weeks). Now I have constant muscle spasms under my left rib unless I push on it. It's happening right now. I'm going to ask my acupuncturist if there is anything she can do. Anyway, it seems to me like everything changes from week to week in pregnancy, so maybe a problem that seems worrisome might just suddenly go away. Even my sicknesses keep changing. Oh and I had sciatica too for about a week and then nothing since. I was worried about my back a lot because I had surgery when I was younger but it only hurt right at the beginning of my pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about your hips yet. It might be ok.

Jessie, I spent some time trying to help someone on the TTC forum who has hypothyroidism, which is similar to my thyroid condition. I know you care, but I feel like that forum can suck the life out of you. It's not the issues that they face per say, but the fixation on certain medical problems, either real of imagined, that create irrational thought patterns. I feel guilty sometimes as well because of how easy it was for me, despite the fact that I would have been totally ok if it hadn't happened. The one time I was on TTC it was tough. Enjoy your pregnancy. 

Jenny, I'm with you on the ultrasounds. I used to teach science so I understand how waves work, and they are energy. Energy does affect tissue, even though the radiation is low and non-ionizing. You are Canadian as well, so your doc wouldn't do one if he didn't think it was needed. Sometimes the benefits outweigh the risks, and I doubt it will take long; it's probably just a quick check. It'll be fine.

I just started feeling the baby kick the day before yesterday! It might be random muscle spasms, but I don't think so.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks Stacey.

I hope this will be the last ultrasound for me, I guess I will find out.

And I definately think you are feeling the baby moving. Thats exactly how it started for me. It felt like a random muscle spasm, lol


----------



## Heidipie77

Omg blingy! That was unexpected! Hope everything goes well and you have the birth you wanted. Team yellow, but not for long eh? &#128521;

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Jenny Bean

BlingyGal said:


> Quick update, ladies!
> I'm in the hospital and was just induced! Unfortunately my blood pressure has really escalated. Baby is doing great though. I should have my little one in a day or two!

OMG Blingy, I totally missed this...ahhhh congrats we can't wait for you to report back with baby news!


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am so happy to report that my ultrasound went great.
My baby is measuring 2218 grams, which is about 4 pounds 14 oz which is almost 5 pounds and I think that is right on target :happydance:

She is also head down bum up....although she may decide to move (I hope not) and my cervix is closed and the placenta is away from the cervix!

She also has a bit of hair, lol.....so cute...I am so over the moon and can't wait for the baby to be here in about 6 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Heidipie77

Brilliant news Jenny, everything sounds just perfect! (hope you'll stop worrying now!) 
How are you getting on with baby prep? like shopping and nursery etc.? 

I finished work on Tuesday for 6 weeks annual leave before mat leave which starts on 24th June. 
Still need to build the cot , buy the pram and a few other bits. I ordered an oilskin bag in a navy and teal leaf print (a bit Orly Kiely style) from ebay to use a a changing bag which should be here in a couple of days as I'm not too keen on designated change bags (or their price haha). When that comes i will start packing mine and baby's hospital stuff.
Also have a cute tree mural with woodland animals and alphabet letters for the nursery wall whch needs to go up (its sticky back plastic but each part is separate, so it may take a while to get it positioned just right). I upcycled old pine furniture last summer just around ttc time which is now white and spring green with round handles which have multi-coloured buttons on them.

I am waiting for news from blingy! our first to go into labour, so exciting!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi Heidi,

Yes, I am relieved for sure, hopefully the rest of the pregnancy is uneventful, lol.

For now we are actually not doing a nursery, this may sound odd but for now my husband will be moving into the spare bedroom. Since he still has to work, we hope that he will be able to sleep through the baby feedings etc...So for now we only have a bassinette in the main bedroom and we will get a crib probably after she is born in a few months, lol.

We only have a two bedroom condo right now so space is not the best but we will make due.

But it sounds like you are well on track! Your nursery sounds very nice and you put a lot of hard work into it 

I can't believe you are off work soon, yay. And it looks like you get extra time off in the UK. I thought we were spoiled here in Canada getting a year off lol. I will be finished June 6 and will have to return around the same date last year. Boooo....I was hoping to have an extra week of vacation time but I have had to use all of it going to my OB appointments....I honestly don't know how I am going to come back after a year, lol...

And yes, I keep checking everyday for Blingy to update us, hopefully it won't be long!

I hope everyone else is doing well and is prepped for a nice weekend. Here we have an extra day off for Victoria Day


----------



## BlingyGal

Hi ladies,
Well, colour me tickled PINK!!!
Meredith was born on Wednesday may 13 in the evening! I was induced on Tuesday with cervadil but not much happened. They gave me another cervadil on Wednesday morning and still, not much happening. I was 2 cm but not many contractions. Then late afternoon my water finally broke and I went from 2cm to full dilation to delivering Meredith in 2.5 hours. It was crazy! I was begging for an epidural but there was no time. They barely got me into the delivery room and onto the table before I pushed 5-6 times and she was here. The staff really didn't understand that when i said I needed to push, I was ready! It was my doula that made them check me again and they saw I was fully dilated. I felt sooooo good after delivery, it was such a relief, they let me walk back to my room!

I won't go into details but Meredith ended up in the NICU a couple of hours later and she is still there. It was the most traumatic moment of my life and I can't quite talk about it without having a meltdown. She is doing great now, she is breast feeding! Not a ton, she's still learning but she has a good latch. We hope to have her home by Monday. I'm being discharged tomorrow most likely, my high blood pressure has kept me in the hospital which is nice bc I can visit here in the NICU much more easily. Not sure how we will do late night feedings once I no longer have a room at the hospital. 

I will write again soon but I just wanted to say that we love our little girl and couldn't be happier. She just so amazing. I will post pics soon.


----------



## Heidipie77

Wow, congratulations blingy! A little girl (your bump looked boy if old wives tales are anything to go by!) how lovely and lovely name too.
Glad to hear you are both doing well. Hope your bp gets under control soon. Enjoy your gorgeous bundle and update us (&pics) when you can xx


----------



## StaceyM

Congrats Blingy! :happydance: There are so many little girls it seems! I always worry about the NICU because my mom works there and I hear stories... if she is coming home on Monday, then certainly that must have been only precautionary?


----------



## Jenny Bean

Congrats Blingie, you are the first of our bunch :flower:

I can't wait to hear further updates from you and I hope everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## J22

Aww, congratulations BlingyGal and enjoy your little girl x :flower:


----------



## KileyJean

Congrats on your new baby girl Blingy!! I have always loved the name Meredith. :)

Speaking of girls.... We got confirmation that we are in fact having a girl!! Doctor said she is 0.5lbs and measuring exactly to the day. :) I am so excited to go shopping now!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Girl Young 16w+4.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StaceyM

I just ate two chocolate bars. Is it wrong that I don't feel bad? :D


----------



## StaceyM

Oop...baby is kicking now. I think I made her hyper :)


----------



## KileyJean

Lol Stacey! I don't think that's wrong at all! :)

So this evening has been a little nerve wrecking. When I got home from work and went to the bathroom I noticed brown discharge. Called my doc and he said not to worry and that it could be old blood. He said as long as it's not bright red with cramping then everything is fine. It's hard not to keep thinking and worrying about it now.


----------



## StaceyM

Yea I think brown is ok, because brown blood is old and red is new. I think brown can even just be from sex. My Ob said that even small amounts of red are ok too, as long as it isn't a lot and continuous. I haven't had any bleeding though, so it's easy to be rational when it isn't happening to you! One thing I noticed (sorry for the TMI!) is that the cervical mucus really keeps everything clean down there... It always feels to me like when stuff comes out it is just doing it's job keeping you healthy down there for the baby. Try not to worry. I know...easier said than done.

I am 4 DAYS to half way!!! Woot!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Blingy: Way to go, superwoman! All natural birth. My sister went natural too and was on a complete high afterwards. I wonder if everyone feels so good after a natural birth? Congrats on your little girl! I love the name Meredith. So cute. I hope you are both doing well. Cant wait to see a pic or two or three ;)

Heidi: I had an accident with my lady shaver the other day. I cant see anything with this belly and was using it blindly. I looked at the shaver and there was blood on it! ARGH. Dont even get me started on shaving my legs or putting shoes and socks on and Im only 28 weeks along! I hear ya about having to constantly pee (wee! hehe) because of babys position. It doesnt help that Ive had also had TWO urinary tract infections in the last 5 months. Its so nice youre finished with work! I put in my notice at work and will be leaving permanently for the next 7 months or so. We are moving across the country so I will look for a new job maybe in January.

Stacey: So true that every week brings about something new. I had terrible pain a few weeks ago and now its completely gone and Im walking normally again without the help of the belly support band. It seems like every time there is a little bit of stretching/growing there is pain.. and then the body adjusts and youre ok for a bit. I had my first pregnancy leg cramp the other night and was SCREAMING in agony. My poor husband thought I was in labor and about to call emergency services. Luckily I was able to voice that it was a leg cramp and not a contraction. Haha. Poor guy. Also, I agree that some folks in the TTC forums are irrational and neurotic. It can be frustrating- its like you want to put your arms through the computer and shake them really hard. Luckily a bunch of my close girlfriends are pregnant and either a few weeks ahead or behind me. Its nice to have the real life support. Are you feeling the baby move more regularly now?! Its weird/neat, huh?? And congrats to almost being halfway done!!! We made our facebook announcement at the halfway point. 

Jenny: So happy your ultrasound went well. I didnt know you could see hair on an ultrasound?! Im not doing a nursery either. Baby will be in the bedroom with us for the first year and his dresser and clothes in a guest room.

Kiley: Ugh so scary. Im so sorry-Im sure you completely freaked out. Thank goodness its brown and not bright red blood.

Things are going well with me (this week at least!) Im flying to the East Coast for a bachelorette party next week and wondering how Im going to look in a bar/club at almost 30 weeks pregnant. I really hope guys dont try to dance with me, realize Im pregnant, and then get all embarrassed. I could have some really wacky stories for you all. I wake up EVERY single night and Im wide awake for about an hour or two. Its ok when it happens during the weekend because I can sleep in but its rough during the work week. Thank goodness I only have 2 more weeks at work. I salute those of you who are working all the way to the end. Baby is kicking and punching up a storm. My nickname for him is squirmy


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi everyone!

Jenny - We are doing a bit of a room swap too, so not strange! I am going to sleep in baby's room with him for first few months so oh can get some sleep. Only fair seeing as I am off for 13 months and he is working and also studying 2 days a week at a Uni which is sometimes 4 hour round trip. We have a single bed in the nursery (was just the spare room) and a bedside cot which hopefully can be used until baby is at least 2.

Stacey - can't believe you are almost half way! (feeling any better?). And eat all the chocolate you want, this is definitley the time to indulge!

Kiley - hope the spotting has settled down by now. So scary even though doc has tried to reassure you. Congratulations on your baby girl! Loving the team pink scan pic, complete with bow! 

Jessie - Glad to hear your pelvic pain didn't last, sounded really awful! but ouch with the lady shave! I thought those things were safe on your skin, what with all the guards and that. Are you moving before or after the birth? Either way you are a superstar and I hope OH is good at packing/unpacking! 

Afm - had a rough week since Tue when I woke up vomiting and headache(then pain under my ribs from vomiting). My mw couldn't get out to see me so sent me to Maternity Assessment Unit in local hospital
(luckily only 20 mins away if traffic ok) incase the symptoms were pre-eclampsia. I got seen within only 10 mins and bp, urine & temp all ok. They also monitored baby for 30 mins with the non-stress test and he was just fine. Was really poorly until today with diarrhea (tmi) but am pretty much ok now. I saw my gp on Fri who sent off a stool sample which will be back tue to diagnose, as she said salmonella can be harmful to baby. I was a bit dehydrated when she checked me, so prescribed a load of diaoralyte sachets to drink.

I ending up missing a session of hypnobirthing (although the stomach cramps I had were so bad on thur I was able to practice the breathing through the pain part!) and a tour of the maternity unit in the hospital where I will give birth (same hospital as the one I went to on the Tue). Lost almost a week of my leave being sick, and having to go in on Tue without knowing what was wrong with me (was so not ready to be kept in or have him early!!) so panicked and bought loads of bits we neededfrom Amazon incase something else comes up which means I can't get out shopping. Oh yes, and baby's hospital bag is now ready, mine is at about 50% :haha:


----------



## jessiecat

Ugh heidi that sounds awful. Thank goodness you are further along in the pregnancy so, if god forbid, baby had to be delivered he would be pretty well developed and fine. What did you pack for the hospital? I have no clue what needs to be packed for a birth besides some clothes for the baby to come home in.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow there is so much to get caught up with lol

Heidi - I hope everything is going okay with you, let us know your latest updates from your doctor. I am like you baby's bag is almost complete but I keep rearranging and thinking I should be adding more, lol. Mine is about 50% like yours but I think I will throw in stuff like make up bag, hair brush, clothes last minute anyways.

Stacey - half way is such an exciting milestone, I can't wait till tomorrow when I officially have 30 days to go, lol...as for the chocolate, I have given up on my cravings at this point haha, it makes me much happier.

Kiley - I had some spotting at the beginning of my second trimester...It was because my husband and I decided to do the deed, maybe that is all yours was...needless to say we haven't done it since, lol.

Jessie - have fun at your batchelorette party it should be fun! and as for the shaver thing, I can't do anything without looking into a full length mirror now, lol...I honestly never thought I would see that day, lol...I will be trimming with scissors when I get a bit closer to my due date, I think its safer.

Sorry if I left anyone out, so many ladies on this thread now.

Thanks for everyone's responses about the living space for the baby, I don't feel so bad that she won't have her own room for a bit.

As for me, I am officially on countdown to finishing work..Two weeks left ahhhh....I go back and forth about wanting to stay longer since I am convinced my baby will be overdue, but the commuting everyday is not worth it and is less safe the bigger I get. Also tomorrow I will be counting down from 30 days...ahhh I am so happy and nervous and can't believe time has flown/dragged over the months, lol...I just want sooo much that she arrives safely and I make it through labour lol....Way to many thoughts going through my head.


----------



## StaceyM

I am officially half way today, which just means that I have to start a new countdown, and it can't be days until the end, because my brain can't handle how long that is! I see my ObGyn next Monday, and I don't have my 20 week scan until 22 weeks. Erg. Hopefully everything is ok.

Jessie- Yes I am feeling better overall, but some things are worse. My heart is palpitating a lot. This happens to me when my thyroid is low, but I know it also happens during pregnancy... It's troublesome but at least I've had it before so it isn't as scary as it would otherwise be. I'm glad you have people that are pregnant to talk to. I just had 3 friends who had babies recently, so they fill me in from time to time as well, when I ask. I feel like the honeymoon period that everyone talks about is kind of like a mirage though. I feel decent and somewhat normal, but there is definitely no glow :) The baby does kick (I think!) and it is cool, but it doesn't really feel like a kick. It's just this sudden feeling on my belly really low and it almost seems like gas or a muscle spasm, except that it just isn't...you know? The kicks aren't regular at all. Sometimes I get a storm of them for a 1/2 hour or so, and then I don't feel her at all for almost a day. Sometimes the kicks move around which is weird. You are a tiny but ahead of me so it's nice to have your opinion of things, since you have these experiences just a bit before I do.

Heidi- Glad everything seems to be resolved now. The scares never end.

Jenny- Good luck! You are so close. I wish we could trade :)

Kiley- I hope all is still well. You are the closest to me in terms of due date, so it's nice to hear from you.

I took the next two days off of work. It's going to be so nice to have a long weekend. High school ends at the end of June, and I told the university I'm not working over the summer, so soon I won't be working, and every day will be a long weekend. It'll be a nice way to spend the third trimester. I might get bored. We'll see.


----------



## Jenny Bean

I was sent down yet again for another ultrasound after my 
doctors appointment today!!!!
Due to the fact my stomach is measuring small STILL!
I just had one at 34 weeks and the baby was 4.8 pounds! And everything was fine!

This time the stupid tech would tell me nothing which makes me think something is wrong! I can't wait another week to get these results I am going to lose my mind! I am so upset I in tears right now!


----------



## Jenny Bean

I was sent down yet again for another ultrasound after my 
doctors appointment today!!!!
Due to the fact my stomach is measuring small STILL!
I just had one at 34 weeks and the baby was 4.8 pounds! And everything was fine!

This time the stupid tech would tell me nothing which makes me think something is wrong! I can't wait another week to get these results I am going to lose my mind! I am so upset I in tears right now!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! All seems to be well now for me. The spotting seemed to be an isolated case. I did not have any more brown spotting after Friday evening. Feeling a little less worried about it now. This weekend I got out my portable doppler and heard her heartbeat so that reassured me even more. Let's hope it does not happen again. Jenny- hubby and I did do the deed that Monday but I did not think my Friday spotting could be from that? Now I am nervous to do the deed again! On a happier note, hubby likes my top name choice! I totally did not expect that out of him. He pretty much said I can pick as long as the name isn't weird. haha

Jessie- Have fun at the party! I understand it may be a bit awkward going to a bachelorette party at 30 weeks! You will have fun though and make sure to dress up that bump cute! 

Stacey- Yay on being half way! About two more weeks for me. :) I am jealous you do not have to work over the summer. I plan on working up until the day I deliver. I only get 12 weeks maternity leave and do not want to use any of it before baby gets here. 

Heidi- Talk about nerve wrecking! Hope everything is okay with you and little one. Keep us posted. I am curious too as to what to pack in the hospital bag.

Jenny- I hope everything is okay. I'm sure it is since two weeks ago you were fine. Maybe you will just be one of the lucky ones that does not get overly huge like that model you hear about on social media. She was small and delivered a totally healthy normal sized baby. Just carried differently than most. Hearing everyone's stories about dealing with ultrasound techs makes me thankful that my doc does his own ultrasounds. No waiting on results from the doc for me and I can ask all the questions I want. That would drive me crazy as well.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies!

Jenny - :hugs: I'm sure little one is just fine, you have been measuring smaller all the way and she was right on track two weeks ago. Yay for mat leave! I have been off for two weeks now and not missing work one bit!

Stacey - I thought time would go really slow when I was at the half way point but it has gone by in a blink. It's great when you realise you can feel baby moving/kicking rather than thinking was that gas or the baby! My early movements (felt first proper kicks dead on 20 weeks) felt like little taps from the inside. Now if I feel a rhythmic tapping from low down in my belly I'm guessing baby has hiccups!

Jessie - have fun this weekend at the party (we call them hen (girls) party and stag (men) in the uk!). 

Kiley - Glad the spotting turned out to be ok. There is always something to be worrying about! Saw you on the other thread on here and saw your alternative name is Quinn (love Ireland btw). I have that on my list! I think in US it's more a girls name but here it's more a boy's name. We still haven't really discussed names but I have got a list of about 10 names. Here in Liverpool (I am from just outside London but have been here almost 16 years) people have an annoying tendency to shorten even the shortest of names so I am really reluctant to choose a name which people would shorten. Some people call me Heid and my friend is Tara and gets Tar !!!

Blingy - hows things going with Meredith?

Afm - my test results from the v&d came back clear for anything nasty, so must have just been a bug like norovirus or something. At least nothing there to affect baby or put me into early labour! I saw my mw yesterday, everything is well. Baby is 4/5 engaged (with 0/5 being fully engaged) but facing slightly back-to-back. I need to try and sit on my yoga ball more to let gravity put him in the best position for labour.
Ordered the stroller today, after months of deliberation we have gone for baby jogger city elite which is a 3 wheeler all terrain for when we go over the field or to the park with the dog.
As for the hospital bags, I just googled it and loads of lists are available so I just sort of picked and chose the bits I liked! 
I have packed a baby manicure kit too, as loads of sites say baby's nails can be long and sharp at birth. I actually have a scar on my cheek from when I was born and I caught myself, so don't want that to happen to my LO.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone,

Just a quick update because I haven't received "official" results from my doctor. He was not at the office today but the secretary was nice enough to read the results from my ultrasound.

Blood flow to the baby looks good, placenta is good, baby growth looks normal and her weight is apparently 2900 grams, which is 6.6 pounds, LOL. Wow she might be a big baby after all!! I know these things can be off as I have heard from the web, but, things are moving in the right direction and everything looks positive so far. Of course I will wait until next week until the official results from my doctor, but I am sooooo relieved :happydance:

Heidi, wow it looks like you could go anytime! Thats so exciting!!!
Did your doctor do a cervical check? does it hurt?
Also have you tried pelvic tilts on all fours, sometimes that helps get baby into position?


----------



## StaceyM

I had my ObGyn appointment yesterday, and the baby and I both seem healthy. I'm not going for my 20 week anatomy scan until next week, which is a bit late, but that's how they booked it! I assume if I have to wait it's probably a good thing... My ObGyn was much nicer yesterday than he has been and I think he finally understands me, so I am feeling relieved about that. 

My stomach is huge now and the baby is kicking up a storm all of a sudden. My husband got lucky and felt her kick the other day. All of my coworkers keep looking at my belly...I can tell they are trying to guess if I am pregnant :) Fun times. 

I'm also doing birthing classes at the moment. I felt like it was a bit early, but the place I wanted to go to doesn't have classes over the summer, and she advised that the one in September would be too late for me. It's actually been a good thing going early because having more information has alleviated some of the stress, and some of the information is very useful even at this point.

How are things with everyone else? Jenny you look like such a tiny person. It seems like it would totally make sense for your stomach to be smaller than average. My mother is 1/2 Japanese and in Japan they induce women who get much past 5 pounds because they are too small to have bigger babies! Pregnancy isn't one size fits all. I get your doctor's concern, and obviously I don't really know anything about it, but you seem fine. Your belly is huge! There's definitely a big, healthy baby in there!


----------



## jessiecat

Hey ladies-
I agree with Stacey and that pregnancy is not one size fits all. im half asian too and the women on my asian side do not give birth to babies over 6.5 lbs. One of the girls in my office is just starting to show at 28 weeks. She was stick thin before. baby is measuring fine even tho her belly is small.

I had my 1 hour glucose screen test and just missed the cutoff! Cutoff is 130 dg/mL and i got 132. Now i gotta do the 3 hour test. No one in my family is overweight or has diabetes but i have been eating way too many baked goods and sweets the last 2 months. I started walking daily- about 1.5-2 miles- and ive cut out refined sugars so we'll see if that helps with the 3 hour. My last day of work was Friday and i will be going back part time in January! Yay! we are preparing for a 3 week trip and then a big move to another state next month. Lots going on and i hope my little boy stays put at least until the beginning of august.

Heidi: i hemmed and hawed over my stroller choice too. We got the chicco bravo trio travel system. I love everything about it except the handle height. Im short and it feels a bit high for me. Good tip re: nail clippers!! A bunch of ppl got me baby mittens. Not sure if i will use them

Stacey: i make my husband feel the baby's movements every single day. Hehe. He probably gets annoyed at me but oh well. I want him to bond as much as possible. 

Kiley: youre almost halfway done!!!

Jenny and Heidi: you two are next!! sending you smoothe, easy labor vibes. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## StaceyM

So good and bad news. The good news is that I finally had my 20 week ultrasound (at 22 weeks) and everything looks good. My husband got to see the baby move which was exciting. Seems like I'm having a fairly textbook pregnancy. 

The bad news is that I found out that I am allergic to one of the drugs that they give during labour, and given my history, there will be a good chance that I will respond poorly to the other drug as well, so pain medication is out. My ObGyn also mentioned that an epidural may not be possible for me given my back operation and scar tissue, which in and of itself isn't so bad, except that if I need to have a c-section, there may be issues there as well with how they freeze you for surgery. If my labour is ok none of this will be a problem, but if my labour is difficult I won't be able to take anything, and if I need a c-section they may need to put me under general anaesthesia, which is, of course, less than ideal. The nurse who teaches my birthing class says that redheads tend to have easy births and high pain tolerance (the second is definitely true for me). I'm not sure if this is anecdotal or genetic... I hope it's true though because I really don't want to be put under to have the baby. I found out that they do give laughing gas here if you ask, but it only usually works for 2-3 hours so I will have to plan carefully if I use it. 

Anyone else had any dizzy spells where the room moves sideways (i.e. not lightheadedness but dizziness)?

Any chance that Heidi and Jenny are quiet because they are having their babies? :baby:


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi girls!

Jenny - not long for us now! hope all is well with you and your scan results.

Jessie - I had a look at you stroller system online. It looks really good. We would have liked something similar but went for long-term practicality over short-term as babies grow out of those 0 size car seats really fast (we chose a Hauck varioguard carseat which baby can use until 18kg).

Stacey - glad all is great with baby and the pregnancy. Your pain relief options are not good, poor you! have you looked into hypnobirhing at all? It's a bit of a shot in the dark really how much it will help when the time actually comes, but it has put me in a relaxed calm frame of mind for thinking about the impending labour.

I saw my midwife today, everything still looking fine and baby is now in best labour position and engaged! I was sitting and bouncing/rocking a bit on my gym ball on Wed afternoon and when OH came in we went to walk the dog and omg it felt like I've been kicked in the groin! I guess that was baby getting settled in my pelvis. It's still uncomfortable now but mostly just on getting up from bed or sitting. I see her next on 24th and she will give me a sweep then if I want. If I am having signs of labour starting anyway she says a sweep can help. If not it just makes you have back ache/period type pain and general uncomfort for around 3 days.
I also went on Wed to have the photo taken for the 3D model I have ordered to remember my pregnancy (really strange seeing yourself as a 3d character on the screen). I wore a stripy top which the computer rejected (this is common with stripes and checks although the web site didn't say so) so had to borrow a top from the shop floor (in Asda supermarket) which was a bit annoying as I had taken ages to chose my outfit to accentuate my bump while trying to hide my arms and thighs!

How's the other ladies doing??? it's all a bit quiet on here (me included,just stalking this past week tee hee)


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone,

No baby yet, but I still have 2 weeks to go!

Heidi - are u getting anxious yet? I am a bit, I have been off work for a week and am so bored already lol. But no signs of labour at all!!!
I know I have a bit to go but I am just so ready lol.

Stacey - have u heard of using the "tens" machine?
Apparently you can rent one and it is helpful during labour but I haven't really researched that method much!

Hello to everyone else and good luck!


----------



## StaceyM

I'm excited for you two to have your babies (Heidi and Jenny), but I hope this thread doesn't 'die' when you are gone :( Yes my father in law has a Tens machine Jenny, and I did just hear about this last week! It should work for me for pain, although I am still worried about what happens if I need a c-section. Let's just hope that I don't! I forgot to mention that I got to see a close up of the umbilical cord during my scan. That thing is so unbelievably cool! It's like a complex braid.

2.5 weeks of work left. Woot! I have to go back in September for 3-4 weeks when school starts, but I still feel really, incredibly lucky that it is working out so well. I wish they had a better maternity leave policy in the U.S. Kiley. I feel for you only getting 12 weeks. I hope you can find a way to take a little more time. I mean, I know we pay for all of these perks with our taxes in Canada, but I do feel lucky that the government looks after us.


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey- Sorry to hear about your allergy to the pain meds used during child birth! Praying you will not need a c-section! Don't worry about the thread, I'll still be around! Might just be you and me though... Hopefully we get some new additions to our group to help keep it going. 

Jenny and Heidi- I can't believe you two are almost done! So exciting!! I am sure I will be a nervous wreck when I am that close.

Jessie- I registered for the same travel system! I am short too, so hopefully the tall handles are not too big of a deal. I also registered for the Britax Advocate Convertible seat for when she out grows her infant seat. I have been putting the finishing touches on my registry. I feel like I am forgetting lots of things though! 

All is well with me. Have been feeling baby move everyday now. I started feeling her pretty early on (15-16 weeks) but it was not consistent like it is now. Two nights ago I even saw my belly move when she kicked! I have found that I am very unproductive when she is wiggling around in there. I do not want to move positions because I want to keep feeling her move!

I ended up taking Quinn of my name list. I do not like how it sounds with my last name. My last name is one syllable as well, so it just does not sound right. So Ireland Claire it is. For now anyway. But I am still absolutely in love with the first name Ireland, so I will most likely stick with that. 

Another doc appointment today. Unfortunately I was just in two weeks ago for a yeast infection. That was just awful! I have had them before, but apparently pregnancy makes them worse (for me anyway!).


----------



## Jenny Bean

Well a change in plans, my doctor called at 10 tonight to tell me apparently the babies head and femur are measuring smaller than the rest of her body! My last scan was at 36 weeks and everything was ok!

Long story short I am being induced tomorrow or Friday! I am so scared and worried for my baby girl!

I do need some prayers again :-(


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi girls,

Jenny - I'm sure there is nothing to be concerned about, it can't be easy trying to measure baby when she's so squished up and full term. 
Is this why Dr wants you to have an early induction? Good Luck for today or tomorrow!! You will be first out of us, how exciting!

Kiley - It's lovely when you finally feel movement, makes it less surreal about there actually being a baby in there!

Hi to Stacey, Jessie and Blingy!

Afm - MW came out Tue around 5:30pm for my checkup. All is well. Position is still great for birth and engaged. I opted for the sweep which wasn't bad as was very quick. Cervix was effaced from 3cm to 1cm and soft but no dilation. Didn't get any spotting or cramping but it didn't work! 
Had some very mild period type cramping from around 6- 11pm last though which was hopeful about but notjhing developed overnight.
Have lost some mucus plug though this morning so fx not long now! (not a bloody show, just clear/slightly yellow)


----------



## KileyJean

Jenny- Hope everything is going well. Excited to hear your update.

Heidi- Yay! Anytime now! Prayers for a safe delivery to you!

Not too much to report here. Heartburn started last week. Thankfully Tums are helping. Not really wanting to take anything else. I am finally showing and my maternity clothes are fitting better. Just bought a bunch of maxi dresses a couple days ago. Have a feeling I will be living in those this summer. So far its the only thing I feel cute AND comfy in. They are not maternity but they are super stretchy and a bonus is that I do not have to hem due to the baby bump! Probably going back to the store for more. They should at least get me through the summer until it starts cooling down again here. I attached a picture of one of my new dresses. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8816.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Heidipie77

Lovely pic kiley! Nice neat bump. I only had indigestion twice thankfully and I had lemon juice both times, so avoided it since.

Am still preggers! Nothing happened since losing some plug (also had a bit of pink discharge in the afternoon) on Thursday.

Wonder how jenny got on? Did you have your induction?


----------



## StaceyM

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been MIA. Sometimes I make the mistake of reading/commenting on other threads on this site and I end up wanting to gouge out my brain with an oyster fork while simultaneously despairing for the fate of the human race. Suffice it to say, I needed a break. My inability to handle stupidity is not conducive to happiness or sanity :) 

I hope you have your baby soon Heidi. Don't forget to come back and update us. Jenny was the person who started this thread I think so now that she is having her baby, it is almost like the end of an era. I wonder where the other two that used to post on this thread have gone - Steno and Lola - Is it weird that I worry about them? We also had some other ladies on here at one point. They just disappeared.

I haven't had much reflux either, which is good because I hate tums. I had a bit a few weeks ago, but generally as long as I don't overeat it's fine. I'm so torn about buying more maternity clothes. I have a bunch of longer shirts because my regular ones aren't long enough, two pairs of maternity jeans, and one maxi dress. I am off work until September so I don't need many clothes, but I worry that I will end up lazing around the house unless I buy a couple more outfits. Your dresses are very cute Kylie. I swear you are the same bump size as me, but I guess that makes sense. We are essentially a similar amount pregnant at this point.

So funny story. About a week ago, gremlin thought she was an amateur gymnast and decided to turn cartwheels in the night and I hardly slept. When I woke up there was so much pressure at the top of my stomach under my ribs that I thought my muscles were going to rip. I think she turned herself completely around in the night with her head under my ribs, because I felt the kicking low down. I could only walk hunched over for two days before she must've decided she was as uncomfortable as I was because she seems to have righted herself again, with her head down. Thank goodness.

Hi Jessie. I hope all is well with you too.

I see my ObGyn tomorrow so i will try to remember to post an update. I think all is well though. The pain under my left rib won't go away, but other than that I am well. I nap a lot - basically every activity that involves sitting or laying down becomes a nap  I haven't been able to finish a book in ages. Yesterday I was thinking about something mid-post and I put my head own - that almost became a keyboard nap - also it accidentally deleted my post so I had to write this again today. :wacko: Be well ladies.


----------



## RaquelDee

I'm still here Stacey, although I hardly ever post on this thread - tend to stick with my July due date group just because as a first-timer, it's reassuring to see others going through the same things at the same time. Also possibly because despite being an 'elderly primigravida' my age hasn't really been a factor in this pregnancy and everything has been very straightforward. 

In terms of other threads, I always appreciate reading sensible and scientifically justified comments (we seem to have similar viewpoints and I'm guessing it's probably down to our <ahem> maturity). 

Pretty sure JennyBean had her baby, a daughter - saw it on another thread but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies!

My June baby will now be a July baby! Am a week over today. Had another sweep yesterday morning so still time for that to have effect.

Jenny had her baby on Fri 26th. She was being induced. I guess she'll update on details when she can.

Good to hear you are doing well Stacey & Raquel. I often wonder what happened to Lola & steno too, hope they are ok.

Sounds like you had a painful few days there Stacey. Thankfully most babies know the best position to be in for you & them.

Hope I get to update you all soon!


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey that does sound uncomfortable! I think my baby moved down lower again last night. She moved up a little higher last week, but seemed to move down again. I was feeling a lot more pressure than normal in my pelvis. Just like how it was in the first trimester. Guess that's why I prefer to wear dresses all the time. I just do not like where my jeans hit me. 

Good to hear Jenny had her baby. Hope everything went well for her. How are you feeling Heidi? Everyone that I have known to go over, was miserable. Hope you are still feeling well and that baby of yours decides to join you on the outside soon!


----------



## StaceyM

Raquel, how do you find a due date group? I'm also not really having any problems with age related issues; actually none of us on this particular thread do. That's one of the reasons that I like it.


----------



## RaquelDee

Stacey, if you go to pregnancy groups and discussions, you should be able to find a group for the month of your due date. I'm in the July one and I think 14 have already had their babies. Quite a few of them are still posting, too. I'm due right at the end of July, so fully expect to go until August, but it's been kind of useful to be a few weeks behind the majority and to get a good idea of what might be coming. 

Kiley, I don't think I've gone near jeans for about 6 months! Dresses and leggings all the way. 

Heidi, how are you finding being overdue? I fully expect to be (my mum was with me) and can't say I'm really looking forward to it, but at the same time the one thing about labour that scares me a bit is the prospect of induction. Are you talking about that yet, or still playing the waiting game?


----------



## Heidipie77

I'm fine with going over as it's been a smooth pregnancy (apart from swollen feet!) so still feel fine and am enjoying the last few moments. Just getting a little irritated by texts and calls etc. I'm not likely to forget to tell anyone when I've given birth!
I have an appointment for some checks inc scan & ctg on sat to see if all is still ok & placenta functioning well. We will be looking at induction for 13/14 days overdue if all is well. They would repeat the tests on Mon too.
Had some cramping during the night and pink spotting which hasn't progressed into anything today. The sweep was 48 hours ago now so may have been tail end symptoms from that.

Having hot weather in the UK, so trying to keep extra hydrated which is important for baby's wellbeing.

I didn't join the birth month thread as felt more at home with ladies around my age having their first baby, plus there was so much to keep track of!


----------



## jessiecat

hey preggos!

Stacey: hehe. you're hilarious (oyster fork comment). I used to hate tums too, but now i love them and carry a bunch in my purse. i have indigestion with every meal now and it pretty much ruins eating for me. :/ 

Heidi: I really hope you don't have to be induced! I was reading about due dates and how they can really be off depending on cycle lengths and time of ovulation. I'm going to be pretty adamant that i be allowed to go into labor naturally unless there's a serious medical issue. 

Kiley: Yea, I had the painful pressure too. I had it so bad around 20-22 weeks that i got myself a belly band. Helped a lot.

Raquel: yea, im with ya- Dresses and leggings all the way. THe clothes i can currently wear all fit in a large suitcase. A lot of my dresses are not maternity wear- i found a bunch of inexpensive, pretty ones and have gotten a lot of use out of them this summer. Flip flops are my best friend since my feet are now much wider than normal. 

We are currently in the process of moving halfway across the country, to California, and im absolutely exhausted. Thank goodness we had some family fly into town to help us pack. I found some nurse midwives in Los Angeles to deliver the baby and my first appointment with them is in a couple of weeks (i'll be 35.5 weeks pregnant). I know everyone says to enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy, but I'm really struggling physically. I'm so slow and my lower back is achey. The only thing really keeping me going is knowing that baby is getting stronger with each passing day and he's safe and sound inside of me!! 

I hope Jenny comes in and lets us know how everything went. Yea, I wonder how Steno and Lola are doing too?!!?!


----------



## StaceyM

I totally forgot to update you all about my last ObGyn appointment. All is well - blood pressure the same as a month ago, baby's heart rate good, the 22 week scan showed everything is perfect with the baby. The best news of all is that my thyroid disease is in total remission. When I got pregnant my TSH was 5 or so even on medication- which is pretty high (i.e. low thyroid function). At week 6 it was 2.8 and at week 22 it was 0.99. You can't understand how relieved I am. My crappy thyroid was one of the reasons I wasn't sure about getting pregnant. I was so scared I would be sick again with the hormonal shifts and that something would happen to the baby. It turns out I didn't have to worry. My body figured out it's sh*t for the pregnancy. :happydance: Doctor said my placenta is slightly low lying - 1.9 cm from the cervix. It turns out I do need another scan at 32 weeks just to make sure it has moved up a little bit by then. He thinks it should be ok because it is still early and the uterus has a lot of growing to do. The pain under my left ribs won't go away. The skin is mostly numb there now...at least the numbness helps with the pain :) Luckily, my doctor says I can go back to sleeping on my back which helps my ribs and hips stay even. He says the side sleeping thing is a load of bunk. I checked some scholarly journal articles to verify that and they confirm that what he says is true for 95% of women, and that only if you feel dizzy on your back should you worry at all. Sweet.

It's nice to have some other ladies back again!! Don't leave us! We need you and your sage advice :D


----------



## jessiecat

Stacey: Such great news about your thyroid hormone levels! Don't worry too much about the placenta yet. I had placenta previa up until about week 20 or so but it moved as the uterus grew. I'm still sleeping on my back but i either put a lot of pillows under my head or below my feet because my lower back can get achey. The baby really hates when i sleep on my left or right sides and kicks and punches until I move my position. Also, he tends to tip to that one side because of his weight and i have to literally hold my stomach to turn because the one side gets so heavy. 

I've been reading about contractions and labor and what it all entails/feels like. My sister went pretty quickly with her first so I'm wondering if I will too. I had cryosurgery on my cervix a few years back (to get rid of some precancerous cells) and supposedly the scar tissue can make the cervix a little more difficult to dilate. 

I hope the U.S. ladies had a nice 4th! We went to our neighborhood pool and bbq'd in our backyard.


----------



## RaquelDee

Stacey, great news about your thyroid. Don't worry too much about the placenta being low at the moment, I've known a few people to have this and it has always moved up by the 32 week scan. 

Heidi, any news yet? 

Jessie, hope the move is going well. I was full of energy until week 34 and then slowed down significantly, so I know what you mean. It coincided with trying to finish up work but a move would be even more stressful. 

I am week 37 today. Physically feeling good but have started to run out of steam. If I try to do too much in the one day I end up exhausted. Also, bub has dropped a bit and is now squashing a sensory nerve so if I stand up for any length of time (say 15 minutes) one of my thighs goes numb, which is a really odd sensation but at least works as a reminder to sit down. 

As far as sleeping goes, I'll sleep in any position that's comfortable. I've never had any issue with sleeping on my back and it's good to have the extra position to alternate as side sleeping makes my hips a bit sore. I've found that lying on my back but with a pillow under one side so I'm slightly on an angle is pretty good for relieving pressure on my hip and lower back - not quite completely on my back but maybe on a 20 degree angle. Might be a good position to try out if anyone is waking up sore. 

My sleep patterns are really sporadic at the moment, some nights I'll manage 8 hours plus, others I only get 3. I think this is the main reason that I'm wiped out a lot of the time. I've been pretty good at cutting down caffeine all the way through this pregnancy, but am starting to think that increasing it again a little might be the the best way to cope to make sure I can still get stuff done. As far as I know, the risks of caffeine consumption realate mostly to miscarriage and low birthweight. Given that I'm at term and bub is measuring on the big side, can anyone see a problem with slightly upping caffeine intake at this point? I'm talking an extra cup of tea a day, not some sort of espresso binge!


----------



## StaceyM

I don't know if this is an answer but last month I was getting a lot of headaches, and my ObGyn suggested that I increase my caffeine intake via caffeine pills or coffee to help. I guess that probably means that it is ok. :) I checked some scholarly journals about this early in pregnancy as well, and there are two major studies that apply. The earlier one suggests that coffee has no impact on the fetus, and the later one suggests that it slightly increases the risk of miscarriage up to 12 weeks. My regular GP also basically told me not to drink 10 cups or anything, but not to worry about it. Unfortunately, my gremlin actually hates coffee. Every time I drink it I want to throw up.


----------



## RaquelDee

Thanks Stacey, it seemed logical that limiting caffeine would be less important towards the end of pregnancy but it's pretty hard to find anything that varifies this. I think most sources (online in particular) are so concerned with telling you what you can't do that they don't bother to tell you if and when you can relax about things a bit. I got a lot of headaches in the first and second trimester that I suspect were related to caffeine consumption, but they eventually went ways of their own accord. Drinking lots of water helped, too. Shame about the gremlin causing a coffee aversion. Is it the smell? I haven't had much nausea at all, but certain smells can really turn my stomach (cigarette smoke I can detect from hundreds of metres away).


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend! Doc appointment tomorrow. Finally doing my anatomy scan. He was too busy at my last appointment (20 weeks). The other doctor was in surgery and he was picking up all her patients as well. Last appointment he did a quick check and said everything looked great and she is still a girl haha. 

Stacey- That is great news about your thyroid Disease!

Jessie- I had that same surgery (removal of pre-cancer cells from my cervix). My doc also said since the cervix is now thinner than normal, it can also cause you to go early. So there is that and possibility of dilation issues. But wont know until the time comes. My mom delivered 4 out of 5 of her children early so because of my cervix and genetics, I would be surprised if I go very late. 

Raquel- I too sleep better on my back. I stick a pillow under one side of my back so I am slightly tilted and not totally flat on my back. I also sleep propped up on three pillows. Good thing we have a king bed, my husband jokes that my million pillows are about to push him off the bed. :) As far as caffeine, my doc says everything in moderation is fine. I have never been a big caffeine/coffee/tea drinker though so I've just stayed away from it altogether. 

Heidi- I am patiently waiting to hear news from you! :)


----------



## StaceyM

No it isn't the smell Raquel, although it was partly that at the very beginning. I usually drink latte, but after about 1/3 of the cup I would feel like throwing up, so I just stopped drinking it because it wasn't enjoyable anymore. I drink a lot of milk now instead for the healthy fat and calcium. Canadian milk isn't allowed to have steroids or antibiotics in it, and it seems to keep me from having heartburn.

My hips have been hurting so I tried using pillows last night, but I couldn't get it right. My husband tends to be heat-seeking at night so he ends up squished against me almost every night anyway. I've pretty much been using his body as a pillow. He likes to cuddle, so he seems not to care what body part I lay on :)

I'm starting to have a bit of separation near my ribs. I'm wider at my hips, but I don't think I have the space up at the top. It keeps feeling like it is ripping, and apparently it, in fact, is, but only a small amount. I think that's where that pain was coming from; it's just weird to me that I only feel it on the left (shrugs).


----------



## jessiecat

hi ladies!

raquel: yes! slight angle but not flat on back seems to be the best for me too. im also having the same issues with sleep. One great night followed by lots of crappy nights. I guess that will be the norm when the babies come, so we might as well get used to it. :wacko: 

kiley: argh. im so afraid i will go early. my husband is taking the bar exam at the end of july and it's 2 days long. i CANNOT have the kid on either of those days otherwise he will miss the birth. anytime before or after is fine...

stacey: i can't fall asleep if any part of my husband's body is touching mine. I know...weird, right? "rib ripping" sounds awful. So far i haven't had rib problems, knock on wood. 

I'm one of those women who really hasn't followed any of the "rules" in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. 
I eat sashimi, oysters, drink a glass of wine every once in awhile and one cup of coffee per day. I was strict about avoiding that stuff for the first 18 weeks or so... 

My major issues during the pregnancy: high bacteria content in my urine (i've been on an antibiotic 4 times) and watching i don't overeat. I've tried everything possible (making sure im very clean, wiping properly (TMI sorry), cranberry juice, yogurt, proper hydration). The two times I overate (restaurant celebrations for two different events) i seriously felt like I needed to go to the hospital (diarrhea, sweating, etc). It's like symptoms get super exaggerated during pregnancy!!!!!

I know it will all be worth it once i meet my little boy!

HEIDI: Updates?!?!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks Heidi for updating my status for me 
Yes I had a beautiful baby girl born June 26, she was 6 pounds 7 oz of pure perfection! Her name is Mya and I am over the moon with joy!
I was induced on my due date because there was concerns about her growth! However I have a beautiful little peanut and she is perfect!

I hope everyone is doing well!!

Anyone hear from Heidi? Has she had her baby yet!


----------



## Heidipie77

Sorry MIA!

Glad to see everyone is ok!

I went in for induction on Tuesday morning which ended in an c-section on Wednesday evening.

Baby Joe was born at 9:51pm weighing 8lb 6 oz. Am so in love with him &#128149;.
Still in hospital though (Sunday morning) as he developed jaundice and had to get phototherapy. Have been given the all clear earlier by his paediatrician to go home later today.

It's been a tough week but worth it for Joe.


----------



## RaquelDee

Huge congratulations to both of you, Jenny and Heidi!


----------



## StaceyM

Yippee! Great job ladies! I'm so happy for both of you :happydance:


----------



## KileyJean

CONGRATS Jenny and Heidi!! I am so happy for both of you and so happy the little ones are okay! :)


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Jenny and Heidi! Let people help you out and don't try to do anything but bond and get acquainted with your little ones for the next month!


----------



## StaceyM

Anyone else started feeling sick again in the third trimester after you eat? I'm not vomiting or anything, but just feeling generally unwell, especially after eating something in the morning. I'm not eating very much...I just feel crappy no matter what I eat or how small it is :(


----------



## KileyJean

I'm not quite in the 3rd yet, but I have noticed some of my food aversions are coming back like they were in the first. The only meat I can stomach right now is ground beef, and my craving of carbs is coming back. :( Nausea has stayed away so far though.


----------



## StaceyM

My husband thinks it happens when I go too long without eating (shrugs). Maybe that's why it's the worst after breakfast? Gremlin hasn't been making me as hungry lately so I've been eating less, but I dunno.


----------



## RaquelDee

I've certainly started to feel very ordinary if I don't eat regularly, but for me it is reflux/heartburn related as well, so probably not the same thing. Even if you don't feel like it, you probably do need to try to eat a bit more - perhaps try small amounts of high protein/fat food to give you an energy boost? I've found cheese to be an absolute lifesaver when I've felt like I can't be bothered eating. It calms my heartburn down, too.


----------



## StaceyM

Yes cheese and milk are the best. I'm certain that the fact that I have a lot of milk is why I hardly have reflux. Third trimester today! Woot! Remember when Kylie and I were the newbies on this thread worried about early miscarriages?! I guess we still are the newbies in some ways, but I can't believe I'm at 27 weeks. I still really want pregnancy to be over, but now that I'm noticing that I'm almost done I feel like I'll miss the constant kicking of having someone else sharing my body in some ways. :)


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey I was just thinking back to the first trimester a couple days ago, almost wishing I was back there when I could sleep comfortably!! haha It is going fast! I can not believe we are over half way! I am two weeks away from my third trimester and I figured I would be way bigger by now. At least I have that going for me! As for feeling sick, I have noticed if I let my stomach get too empty I start feeling slightly sick. I eat little amounts about every 2 - 3 hours. And I second the cheese! Its one of my favorite snacks!


----------



## jessiecat

hi ladies-
taking a break from unpacking.

Stacey: The last 2 weeks have been just like the first tri for me in terms of feeling sick. I'm getting pretty bad indigestion and i can't go too long without eating. Sleeping is awful now. I started off at around 125 lbs and now i'm almost 160 at 36 weeks. 

I really can't wait to have my body back. It's very very hard carrying around so much weight. My feet are swelling so badly that they get numb!

I hope you're all doing better than me! only a few more weeks until i meet my little boy. So excited. :baby:


----------



## RaquelDee

Jessie, I know what you mean. I am almost 39 weeks now and have put on a little over 30lb - I'm really feeling the extra weight lately. 

I've been pretty good but the last few days have been harder, I don't have much energy anymore and my reflux and heartburn is still getting worse. Not long to go, though, think I'll spend the next week on the couch with Netflix.


----------



## StaceyM

Hey pretty girls! It's nice that you found some time to visit us Jessie, and I'm definitely glad to have you here posting more Raquel. I've put on just less than 15 pounds, but I started at 190 so I don't need to gain very much. It's sad that the one time in 8 years that my thyroid goes into remission and it would actually be possible to lose weight, I'm not allowed to :( Anything for baby, right ladies? 

I'm finding it harder to do things as well even though my belly isn't huge yet. I feel like I used to compensate for my bad back with strong abs, but now my abs don't seem to engage the way they used to, so my legs have to pick up the slack. I haven't been exercising - prenatal aquafit and walking really isn't exercise for me - so I think that contributes to feeling weak and tired. I had really bad morning sickness for so long, that I guess I should count myself lucky that my reflux is in check. I bought tums but I haven't had to take them yet. I can't take them anyway within 3 hours of my synthetic thyroid substitute medication, so I have to watch. 

My feet and hands fall asleep so much too Jessie!! I don't have any swelling though so I don't know why it happens... Raquel I was asking my husband the other day about getting Netflicks. Pretty sure that will happen soon :)

The baby's movements have changed lately and at first it freaked me out. I think she's in a weird position. I can feel the kicks, but they are more distant - not as hard - as they used to be. She's also back to moving lower down again. I don't think she's head down anymore. I'm so curious about what she's doing down there. I wish I could see! I get another scan next month, but if it's at the main ultrasound part of the hospital again and not at women's I won't get to see much - they turn the screen away from you in the general ultrasound building, but at women's they let you see :(


----------



## jessiecat

raquel: you're so close!!!! yes, take it easy..you will need your energy soon. i love NETFLIX! I recommend "Call the Midwife" I loved it so much. 

stacey: yea i was getting the numbness in my arms and hands a few weeks before the swelling started. all par for the course! yea, i really wonder what's going on inside my belly too! my baby hiccups about 3 times per day. I have no clue how big he is...i haven't had a scan since 20 weeks and i don't think i'll have another one. I wonder why they won't let you see the scan in the general ultrasound building??

my left foot swelled so much by the end of last night that i was seriously concerned. I slept on the couch so i could elevate my legs on the end of it. Looked a lot better this morning. I still have to unpack the baby's things. My shower is saturday and i should be getting the remainder of my gifts so i can set up a little area for him in my bedroom. ACK! It's getting real....


----------



## RaquelDee

Netflix is great. Thanks for the recommendation, Jessie - I'm almost at the end of a show at the moment so will probably need to start on something new in the next few days.

Well and truly playing the waiting game now. It's hard dealing with the unpredictability of it - something could happen tomorrow, or it could conceivably be three more weeks! I'm also finding that I can't predict how I'll feel on a day to day basis - the last couple of days I was exhausted but today I was fine. At this point, I'm kind of hoping that nothing will happen until the end of the week at the earliest. There's just a few more things that I'd like to get done but I know if I try to rush through things, I'm going to wear myself out.

Stacey, I've had some big changes in movement. Not in number of movements or routine, but I've definitely had quite a few shifts in the intensity and location of movement at various times. I was trying to figure out position based on this, but for the last nine weeks Bub has been head down (apparently) so in the end I gave up on interpreting it as I really didn't have a clue. A few weeks ago they did monitor the heart rate for about 20 minutes after I mentioned that I didn't seem to be getting kicked so hard, but all was fine. And of course, the rest of that day Bub decided to punch the back of my belly button really hard on a regular basis. I think maybe sometimes the baby just gets a bit comfortable and relaxes for a while, so I'm not worried as long as I can feel the same amount of activity, even if the movements themselves are not quite so hard.


----------



## jessiecat

Raquel: Yea, everyday is definitely different. Yesterday i felt great and did a lot of organizing and unpacking. Today my feet feel really sore and tired and i was awake from 3-5 am. I've been wearing the same flip flops for the past 6 weeks because NOTHING FITS- My sneakers are all too tight and i don't want to ruin my cute shoes with my fred flinstone feet (they really do look huge). Im going to get a cheap pair of sneakers in a larger size that are more comfy even though i only have a few more weeks left. 
Let us know how you're doing. Any day now for you...... Oh, and don't do what i've been doing- watching youtube videos of women giving birth in the car- very scary!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. Nothing too much to report here. I think baby had a pretty good growth spurt last week. My belly seemed to have doubled in size. Although, when I wear flowy tops, some people still have a hard time knowing if I am pregnant or not. I guess thanks to my now giant boobs and flowy tops I can still conceal the bump a little. :) Heartburn has surprisingly been better this week. I have nothing to complain about except for the fact that I seem to be getting more tired by the day. I don't want to do anything on the weekends anymore. Sometimes I do not even feel like I have the energy to go to dinner. Good thing I work out in the mornings, otherwise it would never happen! 

Jessie - How did the big move go? I can't believe you are almost done! Less than a month left! I have no idea how much weight I have gained. I don't weigh myself at home and don't look at the doctor's office. I am afraid if I knew, I would just stress and obsess about it. It is what it is, so I just don't want to know. I will probably step on the scale again when I am given the all clear to workout after birth. That way I will be able to figure out my calorie needs for breastfeeding and light workouts. I guess I am on the right track though since my doc has not said anything about it. My last appointment at 23.5 weeks baby was measuring in the 57th percentile. Doc was pleased with that. P.S.- I'v added Call the Midwife to my watch list. ;) I am needing something new to watch while I am on the elliptical!

Stacey- That sucks they do not let you see the screen for your ultrasound. If you ask them, will they at least let you take a peak? Just promise you will not ask any questions and you just want to look. 

Raquel- Hang in there you are almost done! I am so excited for you ladies who are so close!


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi ladies, 
Well absolutely nothing to report so far. Loads of BH but these have been going on for weeks and aren't at all regular. My sleep patterns have gone to pieces. Jessie, I'm often awake from 4am or so and am probably managing 3-5 hours sleep a night. But managing to fit in plenty of day-time naps so I don't feel too bad. I'm just lacking in energy. Last week I was still good to walk the dog most days, this week he has to wait for my husband to get home from work. 

I might avoid the you-tube clips of women who didn't quite make it to hospital - we are a 45 minute drive from ours (without traffic) so it's a bit of a fear of mine! 

Kiley, I know what you mean about growth spurts and belly size. Compared with last week I look and feel enormous, but I don't seem to be carrying extra weight, so not sure what is going on there. This had been a bit of a pattern that I've noticed - I'll suddenly feel really unwieldy but after a few days it's like my body gets used to it and my centre of balance readjusts, and it's fine again. Seems to happen every three weeks or so.

Stacey, good luck with the scan. I hope they tell you something at the time even if they hide the screen from you. All my ultrasounds have been totally visible (with a DVD each time, too). Funny how everything varies so much from place to place.


----------



## StaceyM

Yea here everything is 'medical', and they frown on what they call 'vanity scans'. Canada has universal healthcare so I guess we can't be wasteful. The women's hospital (where I will deliver) is better about showing you everything and giving you a few little photos anyway though just to be nice. My scan is at the general hospital again so I won't see anything and won't get a picture. Oh well. It's just to check my placenta anyway, so I should just be in and out. I can pay for a scan at a private clinic to get the DVD and everything, but I don't really want to (shrugs). 

Thanks for the info Raquel. My baby changes so much in terms of the intensity and type of movement as well. Some days are quiet and some days it's a party in there. I know it's fine and I need to listen to the more calm and sane women on here (i.e. all of you :) ), but I keep reading about kick counting and making myself worry. I'm finding that sometimes instead of kicking, she just pushes a body part out and I don't really notice the change in pressure unless my hand is there. It's weird to put your hand on your stomach and feel something push back. It's less intense, but she's definitely still fine in there. Besides at dinner, she kicked so hard I jumped a few times at the table. Silly gremlin :)

Those videos don't bother me. The hospital is 10 minutes away at most. I don't think that's usual...you won't give birth in a car...and hey if you do, at least you will get a viral youtube video out of the deal, so you know, it could be worse!! :haha:

I think my belly is growing pretty steadily, not in spurts, although my weight changes go in spurts. I dunno. It's hard for me to tell. I'm pretty big. I haven't been able to hide the pregnancy for quite some time now.

My husband has been away on business all week so my mother has been here keeping me company. He is due back late tonight. I hope he doesn't miss any of his connecting flights. He's in Nevada trouble shooting some engineering problems at a mine site there. He was going to have to stay on longer to consult if he couldn't fix the issue, so I told him he better get the darn thing fixed! Thankfully he did. I missed him :(

Be well ladies. How are things with the new babies Heidi and Jenny?


----------



## RaquelDee

So today is my due date. Nothing happening so far as I can tell, though. Beginning to wonder if Bub will be an August baby. 

Stacey, my scans have all been medical too, but as I'm with a private obstetrician the scans are also organised privately, so we've ended up paying a bit extra for them over what the public health funding would cover. So I guess the DVDs are compensation. But the people doing the scans have also always explained everything really clearly and shown us the images, which has been great. It would be really nerve-wracking to have a scan and then need to wait to see the doc to get everything explained.

Bub has continued to move with the same routine, but with varying levels of intensity. Seems to like tap-dancing in the evenings but much more relaxed in the day. Lots of movement regularly, though, which is reassuring. 

In terms of weight, I've ended up putting on 28lbs in total, which is exactly in the middle of the range where my doctor wanted me to be. I started on about 130, though, so proportionally it feels like a lot. It's all out in front, though, so I've been told much of it will probably drop off fairly quickly. Mind you, I love my bump, I'm sure I'm going to miss it when it's gone!


----------



## jessiecat

Raquel- hope there has been some progress for you! Sex, spicy food and long walks! Im the total opposite- can't wait for the bump to be gone. I was in pretty good shape and active before becoming pregnant so waddling around is no fun for me. My drive to the hospital could take anywhere from 1-2 hours depending on traffic. :/ 

Stacey: So nice of your mom to stay with you while your husband was away!!


----------



## StaceyM

@Raquel - I don't have the option of a private obstetrician here. There's no such thing. Unfortunately, ObGyns don't have ultrasounds in their offices here either...also not a thing. The tech does the ultrasound and then the radiologist looks at it and sends his info to the doctor. The tech isn't technically allowed to say anything, but you can tell by his demeanor whether he thinks things are fine. So far I haven't really needed anything on the scans explained because nothing has come up that is worrisome. I don't mind waiting for the doctor to explain things... In my mind, the radiologist is an expert at reading the scan, and I'd rather have an expert look at it than anyone else anyway.

@Jessie - It was nice of my mom. I don't know why I'm such a baby that I can't stay at home by myself for a week, but pregnancy has made me silly I guess.

@Kylie - Don't worry about your weight. You are gorgeous anyway, and a few extra pounds can't change that. Besides most of the weight is probably just bump, boobs, and blood volume. You need to gain that. The rest of you is probably exactly the same size. 

I had another check up today. Everything is great. Nothing much to report really. I passed my GD test and all of my 28 week blood work. Baby's heart sounds good. My blood pressure is good. Fundus measurement good. She's still head down and ready to go. I guess with pregnancy, boring is the goal :thumbup:


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey- good job on passing your GD test! I have mine in three weeks. Anything I need to do to prepare? All they told me was no food 2 hrs prior. Mine is at 8am so I wont be eating anything until after my appointment. All I know is they have you drink a sugar drink and then an hour later test. 

Raquel- Any progress yet?

Not much new to report here. I finally got a belly support band. Wore it to bed and wore it during my workout yesterday and today. It made a world of difference! I ended up ordering another one so I have one for working out and one for sleeping or wearing during the day if needed.


----------



## RaquelDee

No progress here. Only four days over, though, so not so bad. Everything seems to be more or less ready to go, but nothing happening apart from BH about every 10 minutes for days now! They don't bother me, though. If nothing happens by the end of next week, I'll be induced. The only thing that is a bit annoying is that my stretch marks are worsening by the day. As yet I can't see them without a mirror, but they're creeping further and further up every time I check them out. I had none until about 5 weeks ago. 

Jessie, I've been watching 'Call the Midwife' - great recommendation. Hope all is going well with you. 

Stacey, good to hear everything is 'boring'. If you are good in terms of GD, BP, measurements, etc, then now all you need to do is grow that baby. I actually found third tri pretty good as you can see your belly expanding, Bub moves more, and each week the stress about prematurity reduces. For me, it has probably been the best trimester (I know a lot of people would disagree!). 

Kiley, I did a 2 hour GTT (yet another regional variation in how pregnancy is treated). It was an early morning thing and I wasn't allowed to eat or drink aside from water from midnight the night before. I would recommend taking plenty of food with you that you can have as soon as you are done, as all that sugar on an empty stomach can make you feel pretty off.


----------



## jessiecat

Raquel: i really hope u dont have to be induced! Crossing my fingers for u. Yea, isnt call the midwife great? Just a real feel-good kinda show. I love chummy's character. so witty.

Stacey: yes, boring IS good when it comes to pregnancy. 

Im using an over the counter cream for my yeast infection and it's really helping. Inserting the plastic applicator was excruciating. I always thought having more blood flow in the vaginal area would be helpful (with sex, etc) but ive found the opposite to be true. :cry:


----------



## StaceyM

I had the 2 hour one early in pregnancy also Raquel. At least I think we are talking about the same thing. You fast for 12 hours and have blood taken, then you have a meal and wait two hours, then your blood is taken again. That one? I had that one around 8 weeks or so. The one Kiley is having is typically given in North American at 28 weeks. I just had that one 2 weeks ago or so. I'm not sure why I had both, but the first one was early on with my GP, who is really thorough, so I think that is why. 

Kiley, women all say the drink is horrible, but I really don't get it. It's like drinking a can of orange pop without the fizz, and it has about the same amount of sugar. I actually thought it was tasty. I haven't really had much soda pop during my pregnancy so it was a nice treat. The only problem is that they only give you 5 minutes to drink it so you have to drink faster than usual, but the lack of carbonation makes it easier. I didn't feel sick at all, and honestly, I can't imagine that most women have never had a soda or a piece of cake in their lives. I don't understand why everyone makes such a big deal of it. It's really the same thing. I was told no preparation at all, but that if you eat a 1/2 hour before it might interfere with the test. I ate strawberries and had a glass of milk about 1 hour before the test and my glucose level was bang on perfect, right in the middle of the acceptable range (4.2 here but I always forget the units so not sure how that translates), so I don't think it matters if you eat before it... Your test is at a terrible time though. It might be worse to have a sugar dump before eating anything else. I mean, soda for breakfast does sound unpleasant. I would drink a big glass of water right when you get up, and/or maybe have a small spoonful/bite of something healthy. The online instructions say no food for 1/2 hour before, and my doctor said 'no preparation' so I think the 2 hour thing is just so people don't eat a 3 course meal and then try to take the test.

Uggh. Sorry for the ladies having yeast issues. I only had those for the few months that I was on birth control pills. That was actually one of the reasons I went off them. I haven't had any issues with that or any pain during sex while I've been pregnant. I was a bit scared of sex early on, but now I don't worry about it, and just remind my husband to be careful. I'm pretty verbal about things so it seems to work out for us. But I'm still with you Jessie, I haven't found pregnancy to be 'helpful' in that respect in any way.


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi all, just popping in to update. My gorgeous daughter arrived on Wednesday, nine days overdue. We just beat the induction ( thanks to acupuncture I think). We hit a few complications (for both her and I) along the way and ended up with an emergency c-sec, which sounds a lot rougher than it was, anyway, great outcome. I'm recovering well and she is doing great.


----------



## StaceyM

Yay! Congrats Raquel!


----------



## Heidipie77

Congratulations Raquel! glad to hear all is well and your little girl arrived safely.

Hi Stacey, jessie & Kiley! I have been reading your posts but been too busy to reply! Good to see everyone progressing along nicely. You're up next Jessie!!!

Hi Jenny! I guess you are as busy as me! haha 

Joe is 1 month old already today! it's been a crazy month with non-stop breastfeeding and chunks of sleep no longer than 3 hours but not usually at night! He began smiling at us a few days ago which was amazing (thought was gas/wind the first time but his eyes are smiling too, so def real!)

Am still getting over the c-section and GP won't let me drive until our 6 week appt. Have been too busy to get cabin fever up to now (only seem to go out to GP or hospital!) but can't wait to start going places with Joe.

Have tried to attach a pic but bnb says file too large. Will try another time.


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Raquel!!!! Im sorry you had to have an emergency c-section, but sounds like everything is going ok since then. get some rest and enjoy your beautiful daughter and come back and update us when you are feeling more up to it!!!!!

Heidi: I can't believe Joe is 1 month already!!! Can't wait to see a pic. 
The first few weeks are always rough. Hope you have a lot of support from friends and family. 

Stacey: Hope all is still uneventful :winkwink:

Im doing ok. Really hoping I have this kid within the next few days!! Having some cramping, sore boobs, occasional painful contractions but nothing regular. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## StaceyM

How is your baby 1 month already Heidi!? Time is going crazy fast! Please do send us that picture. You too Jenny, if you have time to stop by here. I guess Jessie is next, and then Kylie and I. We need some new members to this thread!!

Pregnancy is still uneventful but not. The baby has started dropping - not sure if that is normal this early. Anyway, some odd things were happening over the course of a 2 day period - pains, baby moving less, belly looking weird because of the drop - and then one morning I went to flush and there was a gush of bright blood in the toilet. I tried to figure out which...errm..area... it was coming from, but couldn't. The baby was already not moving much that morning so I went to the obstetrics assessment area of the hospital just to be sure. I figured I was fine, but there were so many odd things, and of course I couldn't get the baby to move right at that moment. Uggh. Anyway, it's all fine. They said it was good that I came in because I have a low lying placenta so any blood is worrisome, but I feel like it was dumb. Now after a couple days of checking stuff out, I'm pretty sure (like 95%) that the blood was from the...erm...posterior...and nothing to worry about. I bleed from gums and nose regularly, so I guess more blood kind of makes sense. Anyway, our car got towed while we were there because we were there longer than I expected, and then we got stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam because of an accident. That day really sucked :( Still, gremlin is fine, so that's the important thing. I hope she doesn't decide to come too
early...not sure why she is dropping already.


----------



## jessiecat

Omg stacey- that sounds like a day from he!! Its a good thing you went in when you saw blood. Im sure youre fine as long as youre not having cervical dilation or anything yet. Eat lots of things with fiber in them so u dont have any more scares like that :thumbup:


----------



## Heidipie77

Stacey - what an awful day! hopefully all things dramatic are out of the way now and the remainder of pregnancy and labour will be a breeze.

Kiley - cant't believe how quickly it's going for you! better get hubby to help you with that nursery! saw your colour scheme and ideas on the other thread - very nice and stylish. The baby phase will go so fast it seems silly to theme a room on a little baby who doesn't care anyhow! We too have a more grown-up colour scheme in the nursery but have added a large wall art of a tree with alphabet and zoo animals on it.

Jessie!!! Massive congratulations on the arrival of little Mo! As hard as it is try and enjoy every moment as the weeks fly by and your little newborn will soon grow. It's quite emotional actually to realise these early days are soon gone to never return.

This picture is of Joe last week at 4 weeks 6 days old. He has already changed so much and looks like a little man especially when smiling and interacting.
 



Attached Files:







Joe smiles.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KileyJean

CONGRATS Raquel!! Sorry to hear about the complications but glad you both are okay! I am getting so anxious to have my little one!

Stacey- That sounds scary! I too would have gone to the doctor. I think I am at times overly cautious. 

Heidi- Joe is adorable! They grow so fast!!


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi everyone.

Congrats Jessie! Hope you are well. 

Stacey, glad everything has calmed down again. 

Kiley, enjoy the calm before the storm! Apart from going overdue, I really liked the last 10 weeks of pregnancy. 

Heidi, odd that your doctor wouldn't let you drive for six weeks post section. Mine said I could be OK after 2, but to just check I could do an emergency stop and a fast head check to each side without it feeling like my stitches were pulling. I'm only on paracetamol and ibuprofen now though, so perhaps with more serious meds she wouldn't let me. 

As for me, Baby M is almost two weeks old now. It felt like it took forever to get out of hospital, but the last week at home has gone quickly, especially since my husband went back to work. She's doing really well and I'm recovering nicely. It does seem odd being at home all day every day after working full time for so long, so going a little stir crazy. I think this will improve once I can start to get out and about a bit, though.


----------



## StaceyM

Raquel, Heidi wants to create a baby thread for all of us, so when it's up, make sure that you join. I think she posted it on the 'bump buddies' thread in this forum. Kiley was already on that thread from TTC, and it seems like only she and I are left pregnant on this one... I got lonely, so started to post over there. :blush:


----------



## KelleyC

My first pregnancy I was 40 at conception and 41 at birth. I had not problems with my 1st pregnancy. Since then I have had 2 mc and am currently 7 weeks praying this one is successful. Good luck. I think us older moms have it great as we have matured and can handle what life brings our way. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi again everyone!
I haven't been on since I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl, so I'm just checking in on everybody to see how everyone is doing.

My daughter will be 11 weeks on Friday and she is growing so much. So everyone enjoy your pregnancy status and when your babies born the newborn stage it goes so quickly!

I'm gonna post a picture of my daughter soon I just haven't been online much and I can't do it through my phone.

I hope this thread continues past the pregnancy stage into the baby stage for everyone so we can continue to chat and get advice from each other.

I'm just struggling with being a new mommy and trying to get my weight back down. I had between seven and 12 pounds to lose to get down to my prepregnancy weight. I'm trying to exercise and eat well but the weaknesses during pregnancy and junk food habits die hard.

Good luck to you all and will chat soon!


----------



## StaceyM

Heidi was trying to set up a thread for us in the baby forum, but I think she has been busy too :) Maybe when that is set up, we can migrate there??


----------



## KileyJean

Good to hear from you Jenny! And remember it took about 9 months to gain the weight, so give yourself some time to get it off. 7 to 12 pounds left at 11 weeks postpartum is not bad at all! You are doing great Mama!


----------



## StaceyM

I hope that everyone is still well here!! I've been posting in the 'bump buddies' thread, but I really want to hear all about your babies too! Do we have a graduation thread in the baby forum yet?


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies! 
Sorry I haven't been around, things are busy with a baby and it's not ideal replying on my phone.
I didn't do the baby thread yet but will do soon. Good to see everyone is ok, not long now Stacey and Kiley!!

Joe is 11 weeks now and weighs 11.5 lb. After losing 14% birth weight he is slowly getting there and has been having 200ml formula over 3 bottles to top up breastfeeding for the past month. He doesn't sleep much but I seem to be used to it now! Generally a 3.5 -4 hour stretch from 10pm then a couple of 1-2hour stretches with feeds when he wakes. Thankfully he is in a bedside cot so I don't have to get out of bed.


----------



## StaceyM

Yea not long now. I'm definitely not feeling ready. I still have a million things to do. Any advice for the last two weeks? I wish you ladies were still around more, but I guess you just figure things out as you go. I'm glad Joe is doing well, but sorry you don't get much sleep. From what my friends tell me it gets better, usually around month 3-4, so you are almost there :)


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi everyone - great to see some activity back on this thread. Like the majority of you, I've gone MIA a bit since Bub arrived. She will be 8 weeks old tomorrow - waiting for her arrival seems like a very long time ago. I'm tired (who isn't?) but we are both going really well. I seem to have recovered completely and all my baby weight has just gone, which I'm putting down to breastfeeding as I've made no particular effort to lose it. Little M is wonderful. She is becoming more of a person every day and is very smiley and sweet. She's proving to be a really good night sleeper with usually two or sometimes only one wake up, but is totally compensating for this by not sleeping much in the day. I spent a lot of time trying to 'fix' this, but now am just rolling with it - there's only so much time you can spend shush-patting a wide-awake new born. Anyhow, I know I'm onto a good thing with the night sleep, so I'm pretty happy. 

Stacey, for the last few weeks I recommend the following, either things I did that totally paid off, or things I wish I did - plenty here to keep you busy...
- set up an account to order groceries online and have them home delivered 
- get a nightlight you can adjust to a really low-light setting for nighttime feeds (bright light = wide awake baby)
- if you're planning to breastfeed, get yourself some lanolin cream and some breastfeeding tops for easy access
- make sure you have tried out the car seat, stroller, etc, so you aren't trying to work these for the first time with a crying baby on your hands.
- get batteries for the baby bouncer/swing, white noise generator, etc. 
- Read up on soothing/settling methods and decide which ones appeal to you (again, much easier to do when you don't have a crying baby on your hands)
- get hold of as many local take-away food menus as possible. Also, the contact details for a cleaner, gardener, etc, just in case you need them later on. 
Also, make sure you enjoy some me-time, whether reading a book, getting a haircut or whatever. Good luck and make sure you keep us up to date!


----------



## StaceyM

I am going for fetal assessments twice a week now, in addition to seeing my doctor once a week, so I am spending a lot of time at the hospital these days :) Gremlin is measuring 6 pounds 15 oz. approximately - a little on the smaller side based on the average (30th percentile), but pretty usual. She is perfect by all accounts and has a lot of hair - almost an inch! She is head down and in the ready position, but my doctor says she isn't ready to be born just yet, so I will have a to wait a bit! I will keep everyone updated. Please keep letting us (me?) know how your babies are doing. They all sound so amazing!!


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies, good to hear from all you who have had their babies! I have been (or trying to) posting in the Bump Buddies thread as well. Nesting majorly set in for me the last two weeks so I have been using all of my spare time getting things ready for baby. And work has been crazy as well. Just found out last week that there will be 1000 layoffs at my company. I will know in about 2-4 weeks how that will affect my position. What I do know is that I will still be around long enough for the company to pay for my maternity leave at least. After that, I may be going back to work after leave only for a couple more months and then back home with baby. So what ever shakes out here, will dictate whether or not I will be a stay at home Mama or not. Not stressed about it, since we do not rely on my income, but I just hate not knowing my fate at work yet. 

I am on weekly doc appointments now. Last week at 35.5 weeks baby was measuring 6 pounds already! Doc said if I make it to 40 he will most likely induce since I am so petite he doesn't want baby to get too big to deliver vaginally. So far no labor symptoms. I am hoping she stays in there until 38-39 weeks so I can get everything done!


----------



## KileyJean

Had a doctor appointment today. Monitoring showed I am contracting a little already so doc checked my cervix. I am 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced! Doc said to expect baby in about one to two weeks!!! Hoping it is closer to two though. I still have stuff to get done!!


----------



## StaceyM

Re: getting stuff done. If my baby had come early I would have been in so much trouble :haha:


----------



## KileyJean

Lol! I at least made sure to have the essentials just in case. But with my type a personality, I just want EVERYTHING done before she gets here. :)


----------



## Heidipie77

Just a quick one to let you know I have created a thread in the Baby Club forum. It's called TTC over 38, Phase 3, Baby Buddies.

Looks like you'll all be joining soon!


----------

